# Antaresia freaks



## slacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Thought I'd start a thread for all the Antaresia lovers... so c'mon, show us your Antaresia! The weirder the better 

To kick things off, here's a couple of shots of some of mine:


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice critters mate , here's a few of mine .


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 16, 2008)

Slacker, I love those first 2 of yours.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey dicky what is that 3rd pic?


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 16, 2008)

not as weird as some so far :shock:


----------



## slacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Tasmanian locality mac, Ramsayi? :lol:

Nice pics everyone... keep 'em coming


----------



## shane14 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> not as weird as some so far :shock:



Did you breed it your self?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2008)

hobbo said:


> Hey dicky what is that 3rd pic?



Tennant creek Stimmi


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 16, 2008)

niiice


----------



## froglet (Nov 16, 2008)

Admittidley not mine, but some nice specimens imo


----------



## yeldarb (Nov 16, 2008)

here is a couple of my girls. 











Slacker love the second pic its awesome.

Cheers Brad


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 16, 2008)

aw awsome! If I get a snake i'm definately going for a spotted.The a stimmy!


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice photo of the "pattern less" one, nice looking animal also, Slacko.
Any more recent photos of that second pale coloured one, i really like it.

Matt.


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice snakes guys! Was thinking about getting some Anatarisia, but I am staying with my coastals!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 16, 2008)

Blonde macs, and pilbara stimsons.


----------



## slacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Australis said:


> Nice photo of the "pattern less" one, nice looking animal also, Slacko.
> Any more recent photos of that second pale coloured one, i really like it.
> 
> Matt.



Cheers Matt 

I'll drop you a PM in a few; got some other photos of it but some of them aren't mine, so I won't post them publicly.



VixenBabe said:


> Blonde macs, and pilbara stimsons.



Loving those stimmies!


----------



## J3ss_ (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a question... Ive got a spotted who was sold to me as a blonde but looking at other peoples photos, shes not very blonde at all. Do they tend to lighten up as they get older? Shes only 11months old.


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 16, 2008)

I want a Tennant Creek stimmi!


----------



## FAY (Nov 16, 2008)

A few of mine.....


----------



## slacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice, Fay


----------



## StimsonPython145 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Pics, im getting a stimson  cant wait


----------



## sengir (Nov 16, 2008)

Some very swweet photos of some seriously nice anterasia there people.

Here is what I think is a picture of a great Anterasia Childreni I recieved from Trueblue last season turning out to be a real cracker. Just my poinion as I have not seen a lot of Childreni. 

Cheers hope you like it to.


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 16, 2008)

i shall get some pics of mine later!


----------



## slacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good, sengir!


----------



## jemnesa (Nov 17, 2008)

We are looking for a boyfriend for this one


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2008)

One of my stimmies


----------



## slacker (Nov 17, 2008)

That's one nice looking stimsoni, CodeRed!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 17, 2008)

here's my boy... hopefully getting a stimmie soon too!


----------



## No-two (Nov 17, 2008)

Stunning stimmie codered. Definatley a few stunners there Fay aswell. And you should know what i think about those paternless slack


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. That little stimmy bred for the first time this season so I am hoping that the babies turn out just like him. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> A few of mine.....


 
LOVE the fourth one, almost looks like carinata patterning haha

im thinkin bout gettin myself a couple of stimmies, sandfire are nice, and gosh Codered that one is stunning!


----------



## harmac (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's some pics of my son's (SP.Morton) spotted.


----------



## Boney (Nov 17, 2008)

few random shots not real good on the camera but i gave it a go ! ANTARESIAS are all best!


----------



## Boney (Nov 17, 2008)

few more go the stimos


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 17, 2008)

3 antaresia


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol herpkeeper :lol:


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 17, 2008)

some antaresia


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Are stimmies or spotteds easier to keep?

Awesome pics every1 keep em coming~


----------



## Perko (Nov 17, 2008)

herpkeeper said:


> 3 antaresia


 


Great photo Mark.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow...some really nice animals in this thread! Dare say they're proving how underrated these little fellas are! 




CodeRed said:


> One of my stimmies



*drooooooooooooooooooools*


VERY very nice.... I assume you'd be holding on to most of the babies?


----------



## indicus (Nov 17, 2008)

Admit it; your all freaks! :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Nov 17, 2008)

indicus said:


> Admit it; your all freaks! :lol:


 
Yum, yum and more yum.


----------



## indicus (Nov 17, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Yum, yum and more yum.


:lol:


----------



## xScarlettex (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres a few of my faves of my lil one.. hope they work


----------



## Lozza (Nov 18, 2008)

here are a few of mine


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice shots everyone, will post some pics of my spotted soon, and when I get my stimos will post pics of them aswell


----------



## congo_python (Nov 18, 2008)

*My stimmis*

Heres a pic of my two little guys at about 8 mths old.


----------



## c moore (Nov 18, 2008)

very nice congo!! who bred the wheat belts mate??


----------



## congo_python (Nov 18, 2008)

They are from snake ranches 20/20 deal last yr,and im really happy with how their coming along.

Congo


----------



## Ranch Hand (Nov 19, 2008)

There are some awesome looking Stimo and Macs out there that is for sure. I love these little guys.


----------



## aoife (Nov 19, 2008)

I want a stimmie so badly, or a caramel childreni! Anyone got any?


----------



## Aslan (Nov 19, 2008)

aoife said:


> I want a stimmie so badly, or a caramel childreni! Anyone got any?


 
T+ caramels you have buckleys of getting your hands on...

standard caramel phase contact Shanes Aussie Pythons - Shane produces some nice caramel phase each season...


----------



## aoife (Nov 20, 2008)

cool thanks Aslan


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 20, 2008)

a few spotties hatching this morning


----------



## aoife (Nov 20, 2008)

oh, how cute!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Nov 20, 2008)

*USA Antaresia*

One of the reasons I love to visit this site is the keepers who love the Anteresia complex. Here is a sample of what I keep. I currently keep spotteds, childrens, stimsons, and pygmies. I have bred 3 of them but the pygmies are not quite ready yet.

Thanks Ryan Young 

Female stimsons






Pygmy


----------



## sydneytradingco (Nov 20, 2008)

You gotta love the Antaresia's.
They are so cute - unless your a mouse!!:evil:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont think ive posted these here, anyway,. here is a few pics of mine.
These are of my favorite pythons to keep, apart from scrubbies and olives.








































Cheers


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

A few


----------



## itbites (Nov 20, 2008)

Some stunning Antaresia's!! 
Can't wait for my blondes next year


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

just a question, are blonde macs a locale or a morph?


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 22, 2008)

The true original blonde macs are a locality form, from a certain area close to cooktown. These animals are where the name blonde mac came from and are imo the only true blonde macs. I think it was Bob Whithy,(bigguy), who first came up with the name for this locality of macs.
Yet these days everyone seems to want to call their animals blond macs no matter where they originate from. Ive seen people call their macs blonde from cairns animals to s/e qld animals and every where in bettween.
Quite funny really.


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 22, 2008)

i bought a blond macc off bob, hardly blond at all! i payed 250 for her but im still very happy with her! 
great pics everyone btw! i'll try get some of mine on later! i have to build a few things outside first! LOL!!!! 
just a question on childrens, i have a pair of katherine childreni right, are they also known as patternless (mine have pretty much no pattern) or are they just a patternless snake for katherine???? 

Luke


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 22, 2008)

Patternless childrens can come from a number of different localities, they are quite common around the MT Isa area for example. Not all katherine childrens are patternless either.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 22, 2008)

There was a thread way back on this same topic and yes Bob W did coin the phrase however that doesn't mean that only the animals that conform to what he's coined as blondes are blondes.Bob gave a description of what makes a blonde a blonde and many macs from different areas conform to these standards such as some animals I've seen that came from Port Douglas which were posted in the thread I mentioned and Bob agreed that even though these animals didn't look exactly like his strain these were still blondes and these don't get to the sizes that Bobs do which can be 5 foot long.

There are also the platinum macs bred by indicus which are totally different to any other macs out there and imo are still blondes having very reduced patterns and still conform to what makes a blonde a blonde and are extremely light coloured animals which are actually born pink and were labelled Platinums not as a marketing ploy but because they are completely different looking to the original blondes coined by Bob W and turn out to be the most attractive macs I've seen which is just my opinion.

Quite a few people have them now and I'm sure would agree they are a lovely form of blonde macs and do vary as any animal does with the nicer looking specimens getting a lovely light yellow hue to them with a very reduced spotted pattern.Some selective breeding on these should produce some crackers.

If anyone who has some nice Platinums with the nice yellow hue they get as they age and colour up could they please post some pics?

I do agree however that many animals people call blondes aren't proper blondes and just light coloured macs but nothing like the true forms.Pike posted a pic of a very light mac so similar to a Platinum which came from Townsville but just because it didn't come from Cooktown etc doesn't mean it wasn't a blonde as it was very very light coloured and wasn't a brunette that's for sure:lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 23, 2008)

Browns,- tremains platinum line of macs are actually natural intergrades, (as he will agree), so a totally different kettle of fish altogether so can not even be compared to a true blonde mac.

I tend to disagree with what you say about the blondes. Light coloured macs can be found all over their range. One of the lightest and largest macs ive seen,(over 5 feet), was from the hinterland behind caboolture in s/e qld, but i would not call it a blonde. To me the true blonde macs are the cooktown form as its not just colour but pattern as well that makes them what they are. This is the form that blonde mac was named for, but these days anyone with light coloured macs from anywhere in their range call them blondes,(hell alot of what get called blondes arnt even very light). Not all cooktown macs are blondes either.


----------



## phatt01 (Nov 23, 2008)

Doesn't the Blonde Mac, traditionally, have goldish spots down their sides?


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 23, 2008)

rob, why don't you write a book on what the rest of us don't know ? how many threads of yours start with IMO ??? your opinion don't mean squat all to me or a lot of other people, everyone is entitled to an opinion and they vary so much from expert to expert ! gee, if only the rest of us knew a fraction of what you do !


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 23, 2008)

hahaha classic, just because your so called blonde macs arnt blonde macs ah mark. hahaha.


----------



## ad (Nov 23, 2008)

A bit of a tall poppy issue there Herpkeeper?

Rob's opinion does count on this site, due to the excess of armchair herpers who have opinions based on the internet, most here appreciate informative comments from real herpers with real experience,


I fail to see the reason you attack him on this thread?


----------



## shlanger (Nov 23, 2008)

It would be a dam big book!


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 23, 2008)

and i suppose these are not blondes ???  and for someone who hasn't seen my collection for so long , how do you no what i have ??? LOL


----------



## dee4 (Nov 23, 2008)

ad said:


> A bit of a tall poppy issue there Herpkeeper?
> 
> Rob's opinion does count on this site, due to the excess of armchair herpers who have opinions based on the internet, most here appreciate informative comments from real herpers with real experience,
> 
> ...



Just Rob's charisma IMO

Great looking antaresia's all.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 23, 2008)

Because i know the macs that youve bred from mark, and you told me yourself they bred again this season, or are we telling fibs again.?.


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 23, 2008)

and for your imfo rob, i have 8 macs, take your pick ???


----------



## Boney (Nov 23, 2008)

if blonde mac is a local not a colour morph ect .. and you have a mac that is all black from cooktown no patterern just a dirt ugly looking thing .. you can say here is my blonde mac its from cooktown its not blonde but its a blonde . i dont get it .. :? cant people just call things how they look ? give it a local thats about it .....


----------



## shlanger (Nov 23, 2008)

No one can "force" an opinion on anyone, read and accept, or read and discard, if you know better!


----------



## sengir (Nov 23, 2008)

Ad I tend to agree that having herpers with real experience is a valuable thing for this site, especially seeing as there are LOTS of armchair herpers out there. Until I met rob I was one of them, but his knowledge and information has encouraged me to get out and see it for myself. If half the "know alls" and name callers on this site got out and saw some stuff for them self then their opinions might change.

Heprkeeper how about shows some facts to back up your statements instead of acting like a 2 year old and resorting to name callin lol. Some people need to act their age.

Hahaha


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 23, 2008)

Way to send a good thread off topic....

Nice Antaresias from everyone who posted pics..... theres some real screamers amongst them.

Its amusing how often Trueblue offers his "own" opinion, of his "own" accord, only to be followed up by the same group of lackeys who tow the line, try thinking for yourselves fellas, its not as scary a prospect as it seems.


----------



## sengir (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry I thought this was a public forum where we all have opinions some that agree with what some think and some that don't. The whole public forum thing means we can agree or disagree with what we want. Doesn't give anyone the right to call names. It is common decency to take opinion as it is, if you dont agree state that but dont resort to name calling eg hole sniffers, lackeys etc etc

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, so just let them have them. No one said you have to agree.


----------



## slacker (Nov 23, 2008)

Righto, let's try to avoid getting this thread trashed, please. How about some more photos? Surely there's a few more people out there with some Antaresia worth showing off


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2008)

It is a great thread guys..please keep on topic.


----------



## sengir (Nov 23, 2008)

True true here are a 2 pics of a WA stimmie


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## MrSpike (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## sengir (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a SWEEt mac MrSpike, love it, want to part with it

Some nice macs there to Boa


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I'm not a huge Antaresia fan and I am actually cutting back on them but there are a few I will keep,
including number 7.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 23, 2008)

one of Tremain's cracker mac's.

there is some stunning animals getting posted, keep them coming



off topic for a sec, herpkeeper and true blue lived within a stone throw for the last 3 years, for all those quick to side up & form opinions. I'm not for name calling or what ever that's between them, but there is a lot more behind the scene than meet's the public eye. (just so you's know)


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes Number 7 is one of Tremains, she seems to have gone through the yellow stage and is more of a silvery tone now but that will probably change again.


----------



## palmej (Nov 23, 2008)

i cant wait to get me stimson
more photos


----------



## Boney (Nov 23, 2008)

Antaresias are 1!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice pythons everyone,andy you finally worked out how to put up a display pic thing. I am in the middle of making a new one. have you got any pictures of the hatcho snakes? anyone got perthensis pics?


----------



## sengir (Nov 24, 2008)

hahahaha amazing how many people jump up and down about ones opinions.

Great snakes everyone keep the great animal pics coming,

Cheers


----------



## Boney (Nov 24, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pythons everyone,andy you finally worked out how to put up a display pic thing. I am in the middle of making a new one. have you got any pictures of the hatcho snakes? anyone got perthensis pics?


 
thought you would like that !:lol: will put some pics up of this years hatchoes soon


----------



## wokka (Nov 24, 2008)

Are there many Black Macs out ther? I know a number of guys have been trying to breed a patternless back mac.


----------



## froglet (Nov 24, 2008)

My Spotted female










She gave me 8 eggs on saturday


----------



## Australis (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Scotty85 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Hi Guy's*

Here's a couple of shots of some of my Stimmies.


----------



## Scotty85 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Antaresia1, any success with your Stimmies this year? You have some top looking animals.


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 24, 2008)

Some lovely Stimmies & macs, keep them coming.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Nov 24, 2008)

heres my one and only (bender sex unknown) sorry if the pics are big!






^^ my Fav pic - showing off after dinner


----------



## mach (Nov 24, 2008)

hi, what type of stimson is in the 1st and 5th photo from antaresia 1 . they are very nice.


----------



## CHONDROS (Nov 24, 2008)

can sum one post pics of the black macs


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering about the black macs also.. pics please.


----------



## Boney (Nov 24, 2008)

Scotty85 said:


> Hey Antaresia1, any success with your Stimmies this year? You have some top looking animals.


 
thanks mate for your kind words .. and yes ive got a few stimos, macs , and childreni cooking at the moment. hatched a few macs out so far.. 

also good to see another herper in the area


----------



## Scotty85 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds good!!!! I'd be interested to have a look if it's cool when they are ready seeing as though we are in the same area. Just trying to build up the Antaresia collection with some quality animals. Cheers


----------



## Boney (Nov 25, 2008)

Scotty85 said:


> Sounds good!!!! I'd be interested to have a look if it's cool when they are ready seeing as though we are in the same area. Just trying to build up the Antaresia collection with some quality animals. Cheers


 

no probs be happy to help !!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 25, 2008)

another mid north coast herper aye, I know a few now  nice looking snakes everyone, keep posting, I am loving all the stimmos, there my favourite! andy have you got any pics of the maccie hatchos yet?


----------



## Boney (Nov 25, 2008)

hatcho about 5 days old


----------



## Boney (Nov 25, 2008)

yep .


----------



## Wench (Nov 25, 2008)

*Jastaaa*

this is my little man.. who i recently found out is definately a boy  hes 11 months old and 1 day. hahaha


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 25, 2008)

nice andy, tell us when you get some probed and I will drop around, will have to be on a tuesday though as mum is working everyother day. maybe on a weekend aswell. I work both days this weekend though.


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 25, 2008)

A few of my little ones.


----------



## sevrum (Nov 25, 2008)

mmm


----------



## Vixen (Nov 25, 2008)

sevrum said:


> mmm


 
Nice, gotta love the nice blondes. You breeding them next season?


----------



## sevrum (Nov 25, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Nice, gotta love the nice blondes. You breeding them next season?



they are only yearlings will try them in 2010


----------



## Gavin (Nov 25, 2008)

sevrum said:


> they are only yearlings will try them in 2010


 May i ask, who bred them?


----------



## sevrum (Nov 25, 2008)

Gavin said:


> May i ask, who bred them?



shane scarff


----------



## gozz (Nov 26, 2008)

heres a couple of mine


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Some of my "yellow" childreni Myron.
And yes i;m a freak!


----------



## craigryan (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is my girl, i just hatched 15 babies from her, they are all having their first sheds now, will post some pics shortly.


----------



## mistymtn (Nov 29, 2008)

craigryan said:


> Here is my girl, i just hatched 15 babies from her, they are all having their first sheds now, will post some pics shortly.



Lovely, Do you have any pics of the male you mated her with?


----------



## craigryan (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is the male, the pics of the babies are in the for sale section.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 1, 2008)

Some beautiful Antaresia there...makes me want to start getting a few (or a lot) that much more!


----------



## v_various (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanagar is getting bigger. I found out from the old owner she's a girl, why the old owner constantly referred to her a boy is beyond me.


----------



## gman78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Man there are some great patterns and colours in this thread


----------



## dazza01 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love all the pics they are just beautifull!! here are some of my pics...


----------



## Emzie (Dec 3, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 13, 2008)

*my boi named BOI... ha*

he's only 3mths old and proper cheeky... love the geez


----------



## jemnesa (Dec 15, 2008)

heres some of our spotted


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Dec 16, 2008)

My 2 yr old spotted python sagara.


----------



## yommy (Dec 16, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> Patternless childrens can come from a number of different localities, they are quite common around the MT Isa area for example. Not all katherine childrens are patternless either.



To right there Rob, here are 3 of mine from the katherine area from when i was up there helping reedy when he got up and started (good times). There would be 3-5 different patterns i've seen 1st hand from doing callouts.

There are alot of variation from even mine. I'll got a blotch, plain and lined marked female which i noticed dave is using on his site. I am wrapped she is a star now 

And you couldn't have a antaresia thread without the SW Qld stimmies either


----------



## Korbin (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a pic or two.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 5, 2009)

Here are some piccies of Noodle enjoying the sun in our veggie garden yesterday... And posing with a pink flower LOL...

We find out tomorrow night if Noodle is a Boy or a Girl!


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Korbin said:


>



Do you have tiny hands or is that a massive snake?


Stewart


----------



## Jewly (Jan 5, 2009)

Here are my 2....Kiandra (Children's - female) and Ziggy (Spotted - unsexed).

I'll have to get them both out soon and take some more pics cause they've grown a lot since these pics were taken.


----------



## Korbin (Jan 8, 2009)

great snakes everyone

Reptilesdownunder - He's a hefty spotted. Same snake in the picture with me in a red shirt and a camera.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahh Jewly your Ziggy looks just like my Noodle... Although I guess they do sorta all look the same?!


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 8, 2009)

Newbie from slacker


----------



## SP.Morton (Jan 8, 2009)

love the pics will post some of mine tonight


----------



## kel (Jan 8, 2009)

heres my baby a yearling female mac


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 8, 2009)

thought i should add nancy to this top collection , seeing all of theese variants only makes us want more


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry i should of posted them together now i know


----------



## hallie (Jan 8, 2009)

This is my old girl Emma. 14yrs old....


----------



## SP.Morton (Jan 10, 2009)

*spotted python*

hears my favorite little guy (Morton)


----------



## slacker (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a couple of post-slough photos of some childreni we hatched this season. Quite a bit of variation between the two clutches. Sorry for the crap photos.

For the record, all photos were taken with the exact same camera settings, and absolutely no post-processing was done except for cropping.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

I havnt seen many weird ones?
My spotted likes to hide in my sleeves with only her head poking out. 
will get a pic nxt time she does it!

Also once she had a mouse in her tail then made herself into a superman symbol lol


----------



## Boney (Jan 10, 2009)

Couple of this years hatchies maccie,pygmy stimo,flinders,broome


----------



## slacker (Jan 10, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> Couple of this years hatchies maccie,pygmy stimo,flinders,broome



Have you got photos of the parents of those animals that you could post up?


----------



## cemspec (Jan 14, 2009)

My two blonde mac yearling pair which I hope will do good things later Fabio and Miss Daisy.


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 25, 2009)

my BOI finishing off the pinky .... 

legend


----------



## LauraM (Jan 25, 2009)

TANGLES! the mighty Stimson


----------



## zack13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Man some amazing snakes in here. Just seeing these makes my want to go get my snake now finally got my license 2 days ago. So pumped


----------



## noidea (Jan 25, 2009)

This is my son's stimmy. Stella he started off as a girl when we got him but is definately a boy, and the lil fella will not change his name.lol.


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 25, 2009)

Loving your stuff as always dickyknee!
Thanks for posting everyone
Ben.


----------



## ministan (Jan 26, 2009)

haha LauraM, Dr Worm, my spotted python loves to climb on top/behind the fake rock wall in my tank (very similar to your's)


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2009)

heres my childrens


----------



## froglet (Jan 26, 2009)

...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

2 blondes


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

ministan said:


> haha LauraM, Dr Worm, my spotted python loves to climb on top/behind the fake rock wall in my tank (very similar to your's)


ah cool im not alone then. does your like to spend all day behind it ??


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 30, 2009)

Todays hatchies....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2009)

Little beauties there Matt!!!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

Omg they are so adorable Matt


----------



## slacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice looking critters there, Matt. Where's the photos of the parents?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 30, 2009)

This is nothing freaky, just a nice orange.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 30, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> This is nothing freaky, just a nice orange.



Oh my god... That is the sexiest looking antaresia EVER! I want some!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 30, 2009)

slacker said:


> Nice looking critters there, Matt. Where's the photos of the parents?



heres mum...





and dad....





and both together hehe.....







i have to get some new decent full body shots soon.....


----------



## gozz (Jan 30, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> This is nothing freaky, just a nice orange.


 Very nice Dave ,one of the best pics i have seen


----------



## muggy (Jan 30, 2009)

*Here's a weird combo....*

My Spotty took a liking to the bratz doll!


----------



## slacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice ones, Matt.... and Dave, that ones not too shabby either


----------



## beeman (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Dave, What size it the orange De grey?


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice animals everyone....thought I'd butt in as an opportunity to ask if anyone has any male stimmies for sale? Would prefer older than 12 mths, but if the right one turns up, the age is not such an issue. Pls pm me.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 31, 2009)

number 4 was out of the egg and waiting for me when i got up this morning.....


----------



## slacker (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice, Matt.

Some new macs.... excuse the crap photos. Will take some better ones eventually:


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 31, 2009)

MM they are crackers mate , keep a few pics coming as they grow 

Lee , nice mate that ant collection must be nice now


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 31, 2009)

.........


----------



## slacker (Jan 31, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Lee , nice mate that ant collection must be nice now



Cheers mate 

It's moving along slowly... still some things I'd like to acquire (but can't afford right now lol) ;-)


----------



## James..94 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awseome snakes everyone

wish i had some


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2009)

One of my little broomes...


----------



## _Jas_ (Jan 31, 2009)

My blondes


----------



## hodges (Jan 31, 2009)

_Jas_ said:


> My blondes



I still prefer the male, tho the female is starting to make me change my mind :lol:


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Feb 1, 2009)

i cant wait for mine to be bigger, he.she is still growing slowly lol


----------



## Isabel (Feb 6, 2009)

Im getting my first python soon and its a stimson
i CANT wait,
especially after seeing all your beautiful snakes! 
when i get mine i shall be sure to post lots of pictures
just a general question, i havent been able to find an adequate answer
if i have a heat mat and a thermostat, is there any point in getting a thermometre? or should i have one just in case?


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2009)

Isabel said:


> Im getting my first python soon and its a stimson
> i CANT wait,
> especially after seeing all your beautiful snakes!
> when i get mine i shall be sure to post lots of pictures
> ...



How will you know what temps the enclosure is at with out a thermometer ?


----------



## Isabel (Feb 6, 2009)

haha point taken,
thanks heaps


----------



## indicus (Feb 6, 2009)

What a great thread; with some very very; nice snakes everyone  
Really like that stimson's PP...stunning!
I was taking a few 'for sale' pictures in the sun today; 
and couldn't help; spending some time on this platinum.
Each shed the yellow is becoming a lot brighter.
Regardless of what some may think; the children's group;
are very variable; both in colour and pattern; and will alway's be a popular species;
with keepers both young and old.


----------



## gozz (Feb 6, 2009)

indicus said:


> What a great thread; with some very very; nice snakes everyone
> Really like that stimson's PP...stunning!
> I was taking a few 'for sale' pictures in the sun today;
> and couldn't help; spending some time on this platinum.
> ...


Very nice hot animal there


----------



## Dark_n_Stormy (Feb 6, 2009)

Have to post some of mine when I get new camera 
Keep the pic's comin there wikid


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 6, 2009)

indicus said:


> What a great thread; with some very very; nice snakes everyone
> Really like that stimson's PP...stunning!
> I was taking a few 'for sale' pictures in the sun today;
> and couldn't help; spending some time on this platinum.
> ...


 

:shock: There so hot!! :shock:


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 6, 2009)

OK, I'm not a huge anteresia man, but they're growing on me and i'm starting buy/put my name down for more and more. Tre, that's rediculously nice mate. I love it. 

Seen some other nice ones in here. Well done to all.


----------



## sambuca02 (Feb 12, 2009)

this is my new spotted...called him toohey because me and my dad where drinking tooheys new at the time lol. he is one agro prick but i guess it might be because he is only 3 months old. not sure if the photo will work.


----------



## sambuca02 (Feb 12, 2009)

hopefully now it'll work


----------



## Smithers (Feb 12, 2009)

*Dinner*

Last nights dinner McRodent


----------



## Smithers (Feb 12, 2009)

Another


----------



## coz666 (Feb 12, 2009)

male spotted


----------



## Boney (Feb 12, 2009)

thought i would add a few more to the only thread that truely matters :lol:

wa pins, innaminka ,and my favorite mac from this year


----------



## froglet (Feb 12, 2009)

My 2 new ones


----------



## snakeitup (Feb 14, 2009)

Few of mine, great pythons to keep
Tiboburra and wheatbelt locale.


----------



## Lukek (Feb 14, 2009)

*Awesome!!*

Man i love Antaresia's their aawesome!!


----------



## Isabel (Feb 14, 2009)

im getting mine tomorrow!!!!!!
tennant creek locality. ill put pics up when i get it


----------



## pythons_dragons (Feb 14, 2009)

guys,

please explain why you like antaresia pythons more than carpet pythons. i am getting a python very soon and i have to choose between a antaresia and a carpet. im thinkingthat when a carpet becomes like8 years old, it will be so heavy, fat and longto handle. i want to relax with my python and im not sure if i can do that with a carpetbut antaresia's are the perfect size. what should i get and why


----------



## mark83 (Feb 15, 2009)

just got her today. hatched 7/12/08.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Feb 15, 2009)

*stimo*

Heres my very PLAIN boring stimo. first pic is her now 2nd is her when i first got her(big change, still dont think shes a stimson) and third is our blonde mac


----------



## No-two (Feb 15, 2009)

Some I bred this season. 
My fave









Few others








A yearling scarf caramel


----------



## shonny (Feb 15, 2009)

*macci*

One of my maccies the other got camera shy and went to hide lol


----------



## slacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's another, slightly better (post-slough) photo of that new mac of mine.

I had a bit of trouble with the photos, as when it was "correctly exposed" he looked lighter than he does in the flesh, which was all backwards considering it was shot on white paper, but there you have it. I tweaked this one until I thought it was as close to an accurate representation as I could get.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 15, 2009)

Stunner mate. Love it.


----------



## slacker (Feb 15, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Stunner mate. Love it.



Cheers Tom. Heaps better than a cruddy cheynei eh? :lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 15, 2009)

Few more ....


----------



## Magpie (Feb 15, 2009)

Some Mars holding, Scorpio pythons.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 15, 2009)

Few more .....


----------



## slacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Jesus, the one on the left looks nice dicky. Who'd you get that off?


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 15, 2009)

slacker said:


> Jesus, the one on the left looks nice dicky. Who'd you get that off?



Some bloke in QLD , not a bad bloke either .....you should see the next two im getting off him .


----------



## Kyro (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice snakes dicky & magpie, by the way you missed out a letter in your sig magpie


----------



## slacker (Feb 15, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Some bloke in QLD , not a bad bloke either .....you should see the next two im getting off him .



haha. I heard his other half was insisting he didn't sell any more of them.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 15, 2009)

pppppppfffffffffffffffftttt. You wish jellyfish. cheynei FTW. 

Brett, they're looking good.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not a huge Antaresia fan (like my snakes a little bigger)
But this one of Herpkeepers, is by far the best Ive ever seen IMO. 

 

I want it


----------



## Retic (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's one of a couple of Stimsons I recently bought from Zulu.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Boa ...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 15, 2009)

Boa
Do you know the natural locale of this python ?

Regards Dave


----------



## Retic (Feb 15, 2009)

Dave, they are not 100% but thought to have originated in North West NSW.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

hot snakes everyone. I might post some pics of my WA Broome Stimsons pythons and my Spotted pythons soon.


----------



## jemnesa (Feb 15, 2009)

LauraM said:


> ah cool im not alone then. does your like to spend all day behind it ??


no not alone ours done it (clammbered up top) until she got to fat to fit up there!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

but anyway heres our lil girl


----------



## waynej (Feb 16, 2009)

Photo of my Sandfire stimson


----------



## waynej (Feb 16, 2009)

My spotted on eggs


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 16, 2009)

Broome freshly shed


----------



## zoolander (Feb 18, 2009)

here's some of our pinstripes, and our hypo girl. the nicest ones are pinstripe siblings. the pinstripe siblings in the 5th pic, still have the typical chocolate colour of a pinstripe. note the girl in the first pic has one blue eye.


----------



## zoolander (Feb 18, 2009)

and the red


----------



## stencorp69 (Feb 18, 2009)

Darlington WA Local


----------



## mark83 (Feb 18, 2009)

Really cool pics zoolander. Do you breed them?


----------



## zoolander (Feb 18, 2009)

mfreud said:


> Really cool pics zoolander. Do you breed them?


 
should be the first year with the hypo girl, the pinstripes we have been producing for three years and this year will be the first time our bred ones should produce. we shall try pinstripe to pinstripe, but the siblings, which obviously have some influence, are hot.


----------



## DZeshawn (Feb 18, 2009)

zoolander, nice snakes....
you bred the pinstripe to a normal? 
what are the results of that breeding in terms of getting pinstripe hatchlings?
will be really interesting to find out more when you breed from both pinstripe parents.....
cheers


----------



## coz666 (Feb 18, 2009)

striped stimson
up for sale , make an offer. pm me


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 18, 2009)

Zoolander
Can you please tell me why you are calling one of those Stimsons a hypo Stimsons?
I ask this simply because it appears typical of many specimens I have seen and I am not aware of this species having black pigment in the first place therefore question your assumption that this reptile qualifies the use of the term hypo. 

Please remember that I am not attacking you or your reptile, instead I am just questioning your reasoning.

Regards Dave


----------



## mark83 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey zoolander what sort of coin will you sell them for if you dont mind me asking. dont reply if your not comfortable


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 18, 2009)

some more pics to add to this thread


----------



## chilli (Feb 19, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Zoolander
> Can you please tell me why you are calling one of those Stimsons a hypo Stimsons?
> I ask this simply because it appears typical of many specimens I have seen and I am not aware of this species having black pigment in the first place therefore question your assumption that this reptile qualifies the use of the term hypo.




is this the same pilbara pythons that was calling a slightly dark woma, a 'super hyper melanistic'. kiwi's spend 6 years in kindergarten and then want to argue technicalities. these wheeleri are accepted as 'hypos' in the trade, but technically, as wheeleri don't have black pigment in the first place, they are not hypomelanistic. they are however hypo ( whatever the pigment is that is reduced ). clearly the snake pictured has reduced pigment of some sort, and i'd say this qualifies it as a 'hypo'.

(these wheeleri were bred recently in the US.)


----------



## carpetmuncher (Feb 19, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Zoolander
> Can you please tell me why you are calling one of those Stimsons a hypo Stimsons?
> I ask this simply because it appears typical of many specimens I have seen and I am not aware of this species having black pigment in the first place therefore question your assumption that this reptile qualifies the use of the term hypo.
> 
> ...


 
hey dave, hypo is a prefix meaning 'reduced' or 'less' or 'low', an animal does not have to have black in it to have reduced pigment. check your notes from Latin 101.


----------



## slacker (Feb 19, 2009)

chilli said:


> these wheeleri are accepted as 'hypos' in the trade, but technically, as wheeleri don't have black pigment in the first place, they are not hypomelanistic.



Yes, they would be. Melanin = black & dark brown.



carpetmuncher said:


> hey dave, hypo is a prefix meaning 'reduced' or 'less' or 'low', an animal does not have to have black in it to have reduced pigment. check your notes from Latin 101.



You're right, an animal doesn't have to have reduced black pigment to be called a hypo. It is commonplace for aussie reptile keepers at least to refer to hypomelanistic animals as simply "hypo," however so PilbaraPythons has clearly assumed that's what the person is meaning.

At the risk of sparking/continuing O/T debate, I don't see anything up there that looks hypo (melanistic or anything else for that matter). The pins look very nice though.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 19, 2009)

Chilli
I would highly suggest you stop making up silly tales that are untrue about things I haven’t said, it only makes you a liar, I have never claimed I have a super hyper melanistic woma, you made up the super bit. Since you brought up the woma comparison show me a picture of a woma with a complete black ventral area and extreme amounts of black pigment throughout the head as an adult? That’s right, you probably can’t, why? because it is extremely unusual and far from normal, light coloured Stimsons however are not. 

I would also add the obvious, that the rarity of such a condition found in a population is irrelevant to the strict clarification of that condition.
Having said this, at what point in pigment shade does a Stimsons qualify as being a normal coloured Stimsons?


As for the kindergarten comments about your Anzac brothers, it sounds very much to me like you have a few issues and with that sort of comment, makes me think that kindergarten was a place you reached the pinnacle of your education. If you want to talk further garbage how about not spoiling this thread with it, please instead tell me who you really are and continue it to me in a PM.


----------



## chilli (Feb 19, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> at what point in pigment shade does a Stimsons qualify as being a normal coloured Stimsons?




the darker one from the clutch would be the normal one, the lighter sibling would be the hypo, i guess.


----------



## No-two (Feb 19, 2009)

chilli said:


> the darker one from the clutch would be the normal one, the lighter sibling would be the hypo, i guess.


 
Not really. It's a ridiculous term, I don't think it can/should really be applied to antaresia, loads of things actually, but I guess it hasn't stopped people in the past.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 19, 2009)

Sticking with the freaky antaresia's, I consider this freaking ugly.


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 19, 2009)

Gascoyne Locale


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 20, 2009)

yes pilbra you may cosider this an ugly snake but it has a mother and father. my stimsons was named ugly by the breeder , we however think she is beautiful!8) and for yet for some strange reason we named her after the breeder --- who is not ugly


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Feb 20, 2009)

how much is a adult pair of spotted,stimsons, or childrens python?
and if anyone is selling some or knows someone who is selling please do tell.
cheers 
Jan


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 20, 2009)

frogboy any idea how far off those 2 are from breeding?


----------



## Isabel (Feb 20, 2009)

hey all,
i got Evra here on sunday,
i handled him/her for the first time yesterday, an then again today, and it seems to be doing really great overall. so here are some pics, and thanks for your pics, theyve inspired my love for antaresia  [there a little blurry, i used my ddiital camera- before i took it out]


----------



## slacker (Feb 20, 2009)

Just grabbed this photo of one I bred this season, soon to go to a new home. Friendly little buggers, the one from this clutch :lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Slacker , Look like a good beginners snake to me ...

Here's a new little caramel of mine , got a pair of these off Antaresia1 ( Andy )


----------



## slacker (Feb 20, 2009)

Funny you should say that, he's going to some newbie in NSW..... you might know him :lol:


----------



## _Jas_ (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's my Pilbara Stimson pair...


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice Jason , they the ones you got from Dave ??


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2009)

Another little bloke from Andy i got a few weeks back ...


----------



## c moore (Feb 21, 2009)

Windorah Stimmy & Mt Isa Childrens


----------



## _Jas_ (Feb 21, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Nice Jason , they the ones you got from Dave ??


 
Yeah thats them mate.


----------



## froglet (Feb 21, 2009)

Broome Stimsons


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 21, 2009)

That last one Dicky is absolutely stunning.very nice indeed.


----------



## ad (Feb 21, 2009)

Stripey


----------



## slacker (Feb 21, 2009)

Stripey indeed. Interesting critter, Ad.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 21, 2009)

You did it Ad well done mate we all know how you have been working on these for a while now.

Ricko


----------



## ad (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers Ricko, yeah now all I need is the albino to pair up with it


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice stripey Ad ....


----------



## ad (Feb 21, 2009)

Another odd one,


----------



## innocent (Feb 21, 2009)

They say it is meant to be relaxing!! Snake Massage... Im not sure...:?


----------



## Boney (Feb 21, 2009)

hey Dicky ,here is a brother to your broome from the season before also a pic of caramal parent to yours . also macdonald rangers , and a pin stripe going to the gong ,and another of my hot little pygmy stimos


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 21, 2009)

ad said:


> Stripey



Nice stripey.

I'd like to see an all black mac. Maybe a few more generations eh?


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 21, 2009)

heres some different ones.

looking good there ad


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> hey Dicky ,here is a brother to your broome from the season before also a pic of caramal parent to yours . also macdonald rangers , and a pin stripe going to the gong ,and another of my hot little pygmy stimos



Cheers mate , good to see a pic of the siblings .


----------



## edgewing (Feb 22, 2009)

Thought I'd post a picture of my little one. She is growing apace at the moment and is generally a very placid, pleasant little snake.


----------



## brettmo (Feb 22, 2009)

my S/W QLD stimmi's


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 22, 2009)

Touching briefly on the controversy in regards to what constitutes being labeled a hypo, hyper Stimsons etc or not, here is a pic of a W.A Stimsons that is genuinely a lot paler than normal (for this area population only). Both Stimsons pictured here were captured in close proximity to one another.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats Dave...that is one damn fine stimmie (lighter coloured) you have there.


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked up my first pair and they are my first snake 
Went to take a couple of photos but the memory card fritzed


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with dave on the hypo stimson sarga. Many stimsons from all over their range can be very light in colour. They are just a normal, common occouring colour form.
If any stimson could/would be classified as hypo Dave, that light one that you just posted fits the bill much more than most if not all.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 22, 2009)

I like that light stimson Dave 
a very nice hypo looking variation .

Roger


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jesus what are you doin in here Roger? 

Dave, that's hot. I wants it!! despite all the PMs you're probably getting right now, can I have any that might happen to pop out looking like that?


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 22, 2009)

So how much for ya jag x stimi Dave :lol: 

Very nice indeed mate.... awesome find


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 22, 2009)

Penrith localities :lol:


----------



## Kris (Feb 22, 2009)

Some very nice animals amonst them.
The light one Pilbara Pythons is a very very nice animal. 
Funny how any light snake these days gets labelled "Hypo" though, even species that normally have no black pigmentation.
I only have normal childreni, not really worthy of a photo.
Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 23, 2009)

Glimmerman said:


> Penrith localities :lol:


 
They must be easy to breed and produce multiple clutches at an early age. :lol:


----------



## chilli (Feb 23, 2009)

Glimmerman said:


> Penrith localities :lol:




but they only have one head.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 24, 2009)

chilli said:


> but they only have one head.



The further up the mountain you go the more likely you are to have multiple offspring with two heads :lol: Must be the water of Sydney pollution poisoning whilst in the egg :lol:


----------



## slacker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got a couple of Flinders bred by Andy (ANTARESIA1):







This one looks like it's coming up for a slough:


----------



## Boney (Feb 26, 2009)

HI LEE ,here is a pic of a parent to yours , also another one i like as it is real black in real life , and one of my pygmy stim


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably get them to breed next year Repstyle.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 26, 2009)

slacker said:


> Just got a couple of Flinders bred by Andy (ANTARESIA1):


 

Nice one slacker.

Here is one I only picked up yesterday from Andy also. Thanks Andy, absolutely thrilled with this little guy and would recommend anyone for you and your animals...


----------



## Meanah (Feb 27, 2009)

i love my spotted i had 2 but one randomly died a few months ago.. i never found out what happened either


----------



## Boney (Feb 28, 2009)

hi Wayne , glad your real happy with him, im with you i really like the broomes also. 

here is a pic of my marble bar desert phase im working with this season i really like these guys . i feel they are hot , maybe even sexy:lol: its a dodgy pic its better in real life


----------



## slacker (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice, mate


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 28, 2009)

As usual Andy...bl**dy nice!


----------



## arjay (Feb 28, 2009)

hey guys, thinking of geting a stimmy or spotted for a first snake, as they stay small and cute, which one do you guys recommend to get? i want one that is active and may climb alot and great to handle.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 28, 2009)

Andy, I want in on that project! That thing is definitely hot.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 3, 2009)

Some crap photos of some okay snakes. ( and the 3rd one. When i grow up .......)


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice critters , those macs look like they will turn our pretty good .


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice maccies josh. I also like your not so recently shaved arms....lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 3, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Nice critters , those macs look like they will turn our pretty good .


 


disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Nice maccies josh. I also like your not so recently shaved arms....lol.


 
Cheers guys thanks!  

Tom: Its to show of those rippling muscles! :?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2009)

all these are bred by ANTARESIA1 they are WA Broome stimmos and maccies, feed really good


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 3, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Some crap photos of some okay snakes. ( and the 3rd one. When i grow up .......)


 
The Spotted looks awesome. I need to buy some females that look like that.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 3, 2009)

Josh, I'm sure it is mate....

Nick, yes, yes you do.


----------



## No-two (Mar 3, 2009)

A snakeranch wheatbelt.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 3, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> The Spotted looks awesome. I need to buy some females that look like that.


 
Cheers mate thanks. This is the milky bar one from Shane. He calls them that because of the white markings on the nape of the neck. You'll see what i mean when you come over anyway.


----------



## marty68 (Mar 3, 2009)

This is our baby, we have had him for about 5 weeks and he is an absoltue pleasure, feeding well, shedding well and most all loves to be handled


----------



## slacker (Mar 3, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Nick, yes, yes you do.



lmao. Now you are encouraging people to buy Antaresia?


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 3, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Nick, yes, yes you do.


 
All in good time. I have to pick up another pair of jungles from Colin before i make any further purchases.


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2009)

My newest addition (picked her up at the expo)


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 4, 2009)

slacker said:


> lmao. Now you are encouraging people to buy Antaresia?



Last week he was bagging us for owning them .....:lol:


----------



## AdrianAndrews (Mar 4, 2009)

*...*

...


----------



## gozz (Mar 4, 2009)

couple of childrens and stimmies


----------



## wizz (Mar 4, 2009)

my kimberly childrens


----------



## Raptor_Reptiles (Mar 4, 2009)

childrens ans stimmies


----------



## 5potted (Mar 4, 2009)

My new 2yr old blonde spotted girl- was focusing on tongue flicking photos if you cant tell


----------



## arbok (Mar 4, 2009)

i really would love to get into antaresia,

but i can never decide whether a hatchie is a good looker or not with them , nor pic a local... colour phase etc... mmm but the pinstripes and mcdonnel range ones look nice  maybe even some of thoughs patternless...


----------



## paul4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of someone who keeps and breeds perthenis or pm me with some contact onfo?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 4, 2009)

paul4 said:


> Can anyone tell me of someone who keeps and breeds perthenis or pm me with some contact onfo?
> Thanks
> Paul



Snake Ranch .


----------



## jamgo (Mar 5, 2009)

*a nice stimmie*


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 8, 2009)

when i get my camera fixed i will post some pics that i just took that i think bring the colours of my childrens really well. has anyone...anyone at all got some pics of caramels??????? i love them...they are awsome!

Luke


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 8, 2009)

just stummbled arcoss sum pics of my macc when she was little!!!!

she was so little she could just fit around my arm to make a little braclet!!!


----------



## Slateman (Mar 8, 2009)

paul4 said:


> Can anyone tell me of someone who keeps and breeds perthenis or pm me with some contact onfo?
> Thanks
> Paul



Click on our sponsor snakeranch


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 8, 2009)

*new stimmos*

i got these yesterday...w.a. pin stripe stimmo, lighter one male, darker female,


----------



## chilli (Mar 9, 2009)

pin-stripe???? fairly loose with the term isn't it?


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

hey chilli you got any better ?put them up ! tonys pair in the flesh are hot with a pinstripe patterning .photos are crap his female is jet black and the other one is very red . each to their own theres always going to be knockers , there will always be better


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 9, 2009)

Their awesome Andy,its a pity you sold them.I havent seen much better,so if anyone has any post some pictures...


----------



## arbok (Mar 9, 2009)

i really like that dark one Tony throw up some more pics!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 9, 2009)

Snakeranch dosn't advertise Perthensis.
Are they selling any?


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

on the note of perthensis i personally know of 5 people apart from snakeranch that did breed them this year and im certain of many more people that did breed them and i know another 2 people that breed them that i dont know personally. their clutch sizes where 4-7 snakeranch had a clutch of 9 also on top of that the highly suspect likely hood of them being poached . my point is give it 3 years tops and there should be alot more being sold publicly . also when buying them from my experience like every animal you got crackers but alot of the perthensis i seen this season . well put it this way ive seen alot of antaresias that look alot better in my opinon . but their small adult size i find appealing and are a asset to any collection . even saying about their small size i beed stimos that are smaller as adults ... 

pic of full grown adult 45-50 cm making them smaller then average adult perthensis?


----------



## arbok (Mar 9, 2009)

just like this photo, not the greatest stimi though

broome local


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 9, 2009)

*more wa pinstripes*

more wa pin stripe photos


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 9, 2009)

Love that male Tony, he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## SCam (Mar 9, 2009)

a couple of my blonde mac's


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

thats a cracker of a mac mate love it


----------



## SCam (Mar 9, 2009)

shanx


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 9, 2009)

one of my Daughter's macs


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 9, 2009)

here are some of my Katherine Children's pythons that i have been saying ill get on...hope you enjoy...got my fingers crossed for these guys this season!!!!
























should have some more pics up in a sec....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

nice looking python luke, how about a few more pics. thanks


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 9, 2009)

theres to more pics in there ryan  thanks!


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 9, 2009)

and some more:


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 9, 2009)

and my male mac....


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

my 2 penicl-line adult WA stimmies i breed from last year, will post pic's of the hatchling later on, sorry the pic's aint the best 1st pic is of my graivd female an the 2nd is the male.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 10, 2009)

Im not much of a Antaresia fan BUT those pencil line Stimmies are awesome...


----------



## vinspa (Mar 10, 2009)

heres two


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

the penicl-line baby's i breed last year. will post pic's of the calico stimmies later as they are boths on shed right now.


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

last lot


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 10, 2009)

my blonde spotted.

if u look in the centre of his head in the 1st pic i think it is u can see pac man .lol


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 10, 2009)

Vinspa, they are awsome !
luke, those pencil line stimies are looking good.

one of our NT stimies from trueblue


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks mark.


----------



## gozz (Mar 10, 2009)

heres one of my Windoras breed by Rob


----------



## vinspa (Mar 10, 2009)

vinspa said:


> heres two



these are full grown female penthensis


----------



## vinspa (Mar 10, 2009)

female stimmi


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

nice stimmie vinspa.


----------



## vinspa (Mar 10, 2009)

wa stimmis


----------



## vinspa (Mar 10, 2009)

iceman said:


> nice stimmie vinspa.



thanks mate she from julia creek


----------



## slacker (Mar 10, 2009)

vinspa said:


> heres two



Man, they're hideous. I think you should give them to me ;-)

Very nice, in all seriousness. I'm a little jealous


----------



## vinspa (Mar 10, 2009)

slacker said:


> Man, they're hideous. I think you should give them to me ;-)
> 
> Very nice, in all seriousness. I'm a little jealous




thanks should have some hatchies this year fingers crossed


----------



## No-two (Mar 10, 2009)

vinspa said:


> thanks should have some hatchies this year fingers crossed


 
Good luck, awesome snakes, I must move to a state that permits me to keep them, and track some down. I love them.


----------



## ad (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Iceman, those pencil lines are very nice! congrats.


Gozz, cant believe them windora's, should have kept them myself 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks ad's


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2009)

vinspa said:


> heres two



Stunning penthensis vinspa


----------



## c moore (Mar 10, 2009)

Light Phase Mt Isa Childrens & Windorah Stimmie.

Some very nice Antaresia keep the pics coming.


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 10, 2009)

heres one of my patternless childreni from Jungle Rob (thanks heaps Rob  ) 

pic was taken by dickyknee


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 10, 2009)

hobbo thats hot!!!!!!
speco pencil stripes and perthensis guys!


----------



## arbok (Mar 10, 2009)

love the patternless mate!


----------



## gozz (Mar 10, 2009)

heres my male windora and female mt isa childrens


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 10, 2009)

love the pencile lines iceman


----------



## No-two (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks hobbo, i'll keep the numbers of the one's your wife like in mind when im picking your pair.

no-two, nice looking pair you got there, well done.


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 10, 2009)

sweet as mate


----------



## iceman (Mar 10, 2009)

hopefully there's a pair in the one's you like.


----------



## No-two (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## mistymtn (Mar 10, 2009)

Some new additions


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 15, 2009)

the long awaited macs aye kane:lol:

very nice mate....


----------



## ferriswheelj (Mar 15, 2009)

so many beautiful snakes in this thread! i really can't wait to get my own.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 16, 2009)

The childrens is looking hot Craig, is it the male in the first pic?, as he was hot, if he was a female i was going to keep it.
Mind you the female you got was also a cracker. 

The pencil lines are looking good iceman. Yeah chuck up a couple of pics of the calicos.

Some good looking anteresia in this thread for sure. Might have to get someone to take some more pics of some of mine.


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah smithy, finally!


----------



## c moore (Mar 16, 2009)

TrueBlue said:


> The childrens is looking hot Craig, is it the male in the first pic?, as he was hot, if he was a female i was going to keep it.
> Mind you the female you got was also a cracker.
> 
> The pencil lines are looking good iceman. Yeah chuck up a couple of pics of the calicos.
> ...


 
Yeah mate the first pic is the male childrens, thats only after one shed so the future is promising with these guys.Thanks again,as always your animals are outstanding!!
will post pics of the pair after their next shed.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 17, 2009)

c more, yeah they get better and better as they age. Hot childrens for sure. They are some of my favorite animals in my collection. Heaps of character to them as well. Classic little snakes.

gozz, that female childrens of yours is looking hot as well, as are the s/w qld stimmies.


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 17, 2009)

hey rob ive had someone try and convert me to sw qld stimmies,as i said i didnt like them but they told me you had the best looking sw qld stimme they have ever seen????? care to share a pic? i have tried to find the pic in the forums but i cant

cheers
hobbo.................


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful snake Kane, I'm looking forward to getting mine 



MrSpike said:


>


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 17, 2009)

Hobbo, i only have a pic of when he was young, hes much nice looking these days. The other pic i had of him that shows what he looks like these days got lost when my last computer crashed.
Here is the pic of him when he was young but it dosnt do him any justice at all.
Better chuck in a couple of NT stimmie pics as well, first 2 are females the the last a male.


----------



## stim72 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Western Aust Stimmie*

Here are some of my pics

[URL="http://i37.tinypic.com/23hvbbb.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i37.tinypic.com/23hvbbb.jpg[/IMG[/URL]] [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][IMG][URL="http://i33.tinypic.com/2qjegt3.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i33.tinypic.com/2qjegt3.jpg[/IMG[/URL]] [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][IMG][URL="http://i35.tinypic.com/ifsumo.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i35.tinypic.com/ifsumo.jpg[/IMG[/URL]] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Cheers[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri]Mark[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## hsana (Mar 27, 2009)

these are my babies


----------



## indyspotted (Mar 28, 2009)

My new maccie,


----------



## indyspotted (Mar 28, 2009)

Kris said:


> Some very nice animals amonst them.
> The light one Pilbara Pythons is a very very nice animal.
> Funny how any light snake these days gets labelled "Hypo" though, even species that normally have no black pigmentation.
> I only have normal childreni, not really worthy of a photo.
> ...


 
All Antaresia are worthy off a pic  I was actually wondering where all the childreni pics were.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ouch!! :?


----------



## slacker (Mar 28, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ouch!! :?



haha. At least he/she is clearly a good feeder ;-)

I had a little one do that to me the other night. Cute little guy. Latched on and "killed" one of my fingers for a bit before walking his jaws around to the finger tip and briefly trying to eat me, then realising he wasn't going to quite fit me down. When I tried to unravel him with my other hand (he was still intent on squeezing the life out of my finger), he decided that one looked like food too.

Can't blame him... it'd been an entire 6 days since he'd been fed.... he must have been starving! :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

slacker said:


> haha. At least he/she is clearly a good feeder ;-)
> 
> I had a little one do that to me the other night. Cute little guy. Latched on and "killed" one of my fingers for a bit before walking his jaws around to the finger tip and briefly trying to eat me, then realising he wasn't going to quite fit me down. When I tried to unravel him with my other hand (he was still intent on squeezing the life out of my finger), he decided that one looked like food too.
> 
> Can't blame him... it'd been an entire 6 days since he'd been fed.... he must have been starving! :lol:


 
He loves his food!! 

Funny how sometimes you don't even realise they are on there till you go to move or something and realise they are hanging off you. Recently with a Childreni i went to say something to someone and was using my hands and realised he was swinging of my finger by his teeth!


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 28, 2009)

heres some macs and childrens to keep this thread rolling.......

i think ull like the little blonde lee



































smithy.


----------



## slacker (Mar 29, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> He loves his food!!
> 
> Funny how sometimes you don't even realise they are on there till you go to move or something and realise they are hanging off you. Recently with a Childreni i went to say something to someone and was using my hands and realised he was swinging of my finger by his teeth!



bahaha. Nice.



ssssmithy said:


> i think ull like the little blonde lee



Not bad... but where's those other ones that you're going to give to me, mate? :lol:


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a few pics of our girl.


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi here are some pics of my male and female spotteds having tea tonight.

1st, 3rd and 4th are of my female named Wahine.

2nd is of my male Agro (he doesn't like to be disturbed while feeding or anyother time for that matter (may as well be a pet rock)).


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 29, 2009)

some stripey macs and a patternless childrens























cheers smithy


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

a couple of my RP Macs 

(note)* i'd like to take this opportunity to make a public apology for my out burst earlier in this thread at Rob (trueblue)*. Rob and I have been friends for a long time and it was stupid of me to vent out like that  ( we've since kissed and made up) LOL 
sorry to tarnish a good thread 

nice snakes everyone !


----------



## DonnB (Mar 30, 2009)

That patternless Childrens is fantastic. Where did you get that from...I wont one!!!


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> we've since kissed and made up!



not on the lips again mark  you QLD blokes are a worry..


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 30, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> That patternless Childrens is fantastic. Where did you get that from...I wont one!!!


 

got quite a few of them,great little snakes that one in particular was bred by denver and troy k.


----------



## Scotty_C (Mar 30, 2009)

Here are a few of our Spotted in his new skin 

Enjoy 
Scotty


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 1, 2009)

Iceman's Degrey Station Stimson.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 1, 2009)

Couple of my Broome Stimmos having a feed


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 1, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 3, 2009)

Couple of new pics while cleaning the hatchling rack .

Male Wheatbelt 






Flinders





Male Childreni 





Female Childreni 





Male Caramel Childreni 





Female Broome 





Female Broome


----------



## slacker (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good Brett... particularly like those first two childreni :lol:

I've posted photos of these animals before, but here's an updated post-slough shot of some flinders:


----------



## slacker (Apr 3, 2009)

A particularly crap photo of a male TC:


----------



## Nighteyes (Apr 3, 2009)

My Stimson - Indi (not sure but i think shes a she)


----------



## Boney (Apr 3, 2009)

Karratha, and a mac


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome thread guys, with heaps of great looking ripper Antaresia!!!

Here is a contribution from me... a little tiny girl. She is an adult, and is actually around double her real size in the scale of this pic! :shock:





Zac


----------



## slacker (Apr 3, 2009)

Zac..... I hate you


----------



## Boney (Apr 3, 2009)

not bad Zac coming from a Morelia hugger like yourself:lol:


----------



## slacker (Apr 3, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> not bad Zac coming from a Morelia hugger like yourself:lol:



lol.


----------



## gtempleman (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my little stimson


----------



## chilli (Apr 3, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> hey chilli you got any better ?put them up



not mine, but a beauty


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 3, 2009)

slacker said:


> Zac..... I hate you



Sorry :lol: I can't help but love the little things!  



ANTARESIA1 said:


> not bad Zac coming from a Morelia hugger like yourself:lol:



Haha... Yes I know, a Morelia hugger I am for sure!!! :lol::lol: I think someone once told me that I really needed some special Antaresia's in my collection...  

I don't have a lot of Antaresia, but I like to think that the ones I choose to keep are worthy enough to pull me away from my Morelia's. 8)


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 3, 2009)

chilli said:


> not mine, but a beauty



Nice work Chili... it took you nearly 4 weeks with a come back :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 3, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Boney (Apr 3, 2009)

not only that its no better . and its not even his ...whats the point ? no use posting someone elses animal ...


----------



## Mangles (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## swampie (Apr 4, 2009)

One of my female Windora Stimson's in the sun this morning, and a female MacDonnell Ranges Stimson.


----------



## ad (Apr 6, 2009)

a blackbackmac


----------



## No-two (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Vixen (Apr 7, 2009)

I think this blonde holds the record for most bites in my collection. :lol: Ive lost count of how many times shes wrapped me up.

She only ever does this if I go in her tub, other than that she is a VERY placid snake.


----------



## cemspec (Apr 7, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I think this blonde holds the record for most bites in my collection. :lol: Ive lost count of how many times shes wrapped me up.
> 
> She only ever does this if I go in her tub, other than that she is a VERY placid snake.


 

Give the girl MEAT!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 15, 2009)

Freshly shed stimmie


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 22, 2009)

That pygmy stimmo is hot No-Two!

Just to keep the thread going...


----------



## ad (Apr 22, 2009)

Another of my blackmax,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a standard Childrens.

Kris


----------



## sm0kinup (Apr 23, 2009)

My Stimsoni girl Athena.


----------



## v_various (Apr 24, 2009)

*spotted love*

more of my crazy spotted, Thanagar. I just love those outdoor shots, and it's warming up here so I can take him out again.


----------



## Garenio (May 2, 2009)

Had a go at getting some nice beauty shots of my snake this morning. Getting there!


----------



## DanTheMan (May 2, 2009)

sm0kinup said:


> My Stimsoni girl Athena.



What locality is that?
Probably the only Anatresia I would get, what a beautiful snake!


----------



## nat0810 (May 3, 2009)

my new childreni


----------



## iceman (May 3, 2009)

Kris thats a lovely looking childreni you got there.

ad's your blackback mac's are coming along nice, you still have the hottest mac's i've seen.


----------



## Kris (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Iceman. Both the parents are run of the mill childreni, nothing out of the ordinary. This one has a bit of a stripe going on, though the flash washed it right out(I'm no photographer and don't pretend to be). Might be worth putting the father back over her to see what happens.
Kris.


----------



## waynej (May 3, 2009)

*Spotted Hatchies*

I bred this young spotted it's 6 months, colour is a bit different.


----------



## ad (May 3, 2009)

Here is a little platinum mac, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## KaaTom (May 3, 2009)

Here are some pics of mine....


----------



## waynej (May 3, 2009)

*platinum mac*

Adam
The little platinum mac looks good.....


----------



## lizardsNturtles (May 4, 2009)

there all very stunning


----------



## poguebono (May 4, 2009)

My Stimmies


----------



## No-two (May 5, 2009)

Windorah


----------



## Strangla (May 5, 2009)

Here is Rex!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 5, 2009)

VERY Nice everybody!!!!!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

Haha, I was wondering what was up with Rex's lips in the second one and realise it was his blurred tounge, hehehe. Very nice snakes. GIMME GIMME!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (May 6, 2009)

pix of moto moto


----------



## colt08 (May 6, 2009)

Soory to hijack guys but what size have you bred your male spotteds before thanks and beutifuyl snake will post pics soon


----------



## kaylaismyth (May 6, 2009)

Kaiser (currently in shed)


----------



## colt08 (May 6, 2009)

good to see girls these days not afriad of snake's(well some girls)


----------



## colt08 (May 6, 2009)

*male spotted*

Here huys not best looking spotted but love him all the same


----------



## 1Wally (May 7, 2009)

*nice macs*

this is my first python and i call him tiger when i work out how to put in pics i will do more of them


----------



## webcol (May 11, 2009)

*these a my 2 little guys > just last december*

this is mirembe the female





and maasai


----------



## slacker (May 14, 2009)

One day I'll get some decent photos of these..... until then.....................

Flinders






TC


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 14, 2009)

Caramel and "yellow" childreni


----------



## slacker (May 14, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Caramel and "yellow" childreni



Not bad........... pervert :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 14, 2009)

slacker said:


> Not bad........... pervert :lol:


 
Ha ha. I see you like snake voyerism too! :lol:

Good luck with your tc's. Wouldn't mind some of those one day.


----------



## slacker (May 14, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ha ha. I see you like snake voyerism too! :lol:



You caught me. I'm as perverted as you are ;-)

Hoping for a good season this year. Seen 5/7 Antaresia females we've paired up so far getting it on, so it's looking good so far, but obviously still early days.



GSXR_Boy said:


> Good luck with your tc's. Wouldn't mind some of those one day.



Thanks mate. Good luck with yours (childreni and whatever else you have bumping uglies) also.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 14, 2009)

slacker said:


> You caught me. I'm as perverted as you are ;-)
> 
> Hoping for a good season this year. Seen 5/7 Antaresia females we've paired up so far getting it on, so it's looking good so far, but obviously still early days.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah you caught me!

Lucky you! You're going to have some late night there getting all those to feed 

Hopefully we'll just have 5 clutches of Antaresias, one lucky little rooster, an 18 month old
male stimmie has been going hard with 3 females


----------



## slacker (May 14, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Lucky you! You're going to have some late night there getting all those to feed



Looking forward to it already lol. Still got some testing my patience from last year!



GSXR_Boy said:


> Hopefully we'll just have 5 clutches of Antaresias, one lucky little rooster, an 18 month old
> male stimmie has been going hard with 3 females



Awesome  Man, I wasn't even that lucky at 18, let alone 18 months


----------



## No-two (May 15, 2009)

Heres another pygmy to keep the thread going.


----------



## beeman (May 16, 2009)

Just a few that we are working with this year 
Please forgive the pics i am useless with a camera 

Pic 1 quobba station, 2 DE-GREY, 3 DE-GREY 4 WHEAT BELT


----------



## slacker (May 16, 2009)

Looking good, beeman. Pics are fine too 

What locality / localities?


----------



## beeman (May 16, 2009)

Some more snake porn for Slacker


----------



## -Matt- (May 22, 2009)

The Broomes


----------



## slacker (May 23, 2009)

beeman said:


> Some more snake porn for Slacker



haha. Good stuff mate 

Cute shot of the Broomes too, Mattsnake!

Excuse the terrible photo, here's one of a Mossman pygmy stimsoni (bred by Antaresia1):


----------



## jacorin (May 23, 2009)

they are all terrific snakes guys n gals,well done and congrats to u all,particularly like the broome stimpsons,i'd like a pair of them


----------



## No-two (May 30, 2009)

Keep it going again. Took this today.


----------



## spydalover (May 30, 2009)

nice pic is it a childreni if it is hope mine turns out like it


----------



## whcasual79 (May 30, 2009)

dats beautiful NO TWO


----------



## Frailty (May 30, 2009)

My Stimi George, i believe he is a SW QLD correct me if thats wrong


----------



## ad (May 30, 2009)

A nice little platinum 

Very nice No-Two!


----------



## slacker (May 30, 2009)

Lookin' good H.

That's a cracker platinum, ad.


----------



## dickyknee (May 30, 2009)

Nice caramel Hayden , cant wait for mine to show that colour .
Ad that is very nice ....


----------



## SammySnakes (May 30, 2009)

Nice Pygmy stimmo, here's another one. I apologise for the poor photo.





No-two said:


> Heres another pygmy to keep the thread going.


----------



## beeman (May 30, 2009)

One of our Geraldton Stimmie hold backs


----------



## ad (May 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of a little mac that might be considered 'Reduced Pattern'


----------



## steve6610 (May 31, 2009)

couple old pics of my georgetown stimmys, (southern cross line)


----------



## No-two (Jun 2, 2009)

That plat is stunning Ad. 

A nice Windorah


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 2, 2009)

Few more pics a couple of mine while i was cleaning some tubs .
Spotteds 












Childreni 













Stimmis


----------



## the_brad (Jun 2, 2009)

a couple of my fav childreni (matin at the moment)


----------



## the_brad (Jun 2, 2009)

my pair of caremels (t+)
chech out female in shed!!!! looks crazy in the flesh when she turns blue


----------



## the_brad (Jun 2, 2009)

heres a better one of them after she shed


----------



## sirplus (Jun 3, 2009)

*My first post*

My Essie -Blond Mac
Shes georgeous but about to shed so I won't show too much. Poor lil girl does it tough inspite of bowls on mats, sprays & baths.
I'm trying to work out what I am doing wrong with her home -she used to do it easy!


----------



## gozz (Jun 6, 2009)

Here a nice Platium worm cheers


----------



## No-two (Jun 6, 2009)

I showed these earlier in the thread but a few sloughs and 4 or 5 months later they're looking much better.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Caught these two at it over the weekend


----------



## slacker (Jun 10, 2009)

the_brad said:


> my pair of caremels (t+)



Very nice


----------



## DonnB (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres my fella. Not the best pics...

Can anyone give me a hint at what locale childreni it maybe?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone can accurately tell the locality of snakes, especially from a photo. childreni are particularly difficult, if not impossible, to narrow down to a specific locality. Unless you have bought it as a locale specific animal i would just be calling it a childreni. nice little snake regardless


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

"Yellow" childreni


----------



## slacker (Jun 22, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> "Yellow" childreni



Nice one mate. Looks somewhat similar to one of mine that I'm particularly fond of. Is yours a male or female?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Cheers mate. This one is the male. The female is a little lighter. It is these two that are on the previos page mating  He sometimes does the Ghost thing though ( silver sheen etc).

Do you have a pic' of yours at all?


----------



## slacker (Jun 22, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Cheers mate. This one is the male. The female is a little lighter. It is these two that are on the previos page mating  He sometimes does the Ghost thing though ( silver sheen etc).
> 
> Do you have a pic' of yours at all?



PM sent. From the look of those, I might have to have a chat to you in future about getting a nice girl off you to pair up with this boy of mine.

Good luck with the pairing ;-)


----------



## arbok (Jun 22, 2009)

No-two said:


> I showed these earlier in the thread but a few sloughs and 4 or 5 months later they're looking much better.


 
absolutely stunning, are they a local specific animal?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

slacker said:


> PM sent. From the look of those, I might have to have a chat to you in future about getting a nice girl off you to pair up with this boy of mine.
> 
> Good luck with the pairing ;-)


 
Pm sent back mate.

We'll see  I may keep the lot yet! ( not expecting a big clutch  )


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 22, 2009)

My baby Savanna


----------



## ad (Jun 23, 2009)

Another stripey pic 
Still got a few of these for sale too!
Cheers
Adam


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice ad

a few more pics to add...not the best pics but nice snakes

childrens













macs

















stimo


----------



## beeman (Jun 25, 2009)

One of our childreni
Been a busy little boy this one


----------



## beeman (Jun 25, 2009)

WA [De-grey] stimmies doing what they do best at this time of year


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 25, 2009)

wonderful!!!! i would love to have a snake!! and these pics might convince the powers that be!


----------



## No-two (Jun 25, 2009)

They're wheatbelts from snakeranch arbok


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 25, 2009)

These have been posted elsewhere but thought i'd put them in with the rest of the ant's.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice Dicky!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 25, 2009)

WA pins...


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a few update pics of the demonic childreni I got of Slacker ...
Female 




Male


----------



## slacker (Jun 28, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Here's a few update pics of the demonic childreni I got of Slacker ...



Demonic? Bah. They just like to demonstrate their love for you (and food) with lots of kisses


----------



## FAY (Jun 28, 2009)

I have already posted this, so I had better put it under the right thread.

My Karatha female.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 28, 2009)

very nice fay.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 5, 2009)

*Tennant Creek Simson's*

My new/first pair of Stimson Pythons (Tennant Creek), not the best photo's cause I only got them home last night, have since change a few things around. 

Let me know what you think of them.
Cheers.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 13, 2009)

a little spotted i got from dickyknee


----------



## hellion (Jul 15, 2009)

my spotted exploring the astro turf


----------



## 83nf15h (Jul 18, 2009)

*7 month old (25/07/09 ) Male childrens*

This is my male children's:


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice looking animal hayden..


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

Thaks colin, I think she's a stunner. 




This ones starting to get some colour now aswell


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

she sure is mate.. definitely different.. what locale are those stimmies from actually?
and that wheatbelt is definitely starting to look really hot too.. how old is it in that pic?


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> she sure is mate.. definitely different.. what locale are those stimmies from actually?
> and that wheatbelt is definitely starting to look really hot too.. how old is it in that pic?


 
The first one is a pygmy, something like mossman they're suposed to be (locality). 

The other one is a windorah at about 6months, he's almost up there with my wheatbelts, but not quite, he's nice and red, his sister is very nice aswell.


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> The first one is a pygmy, something like mossman they're suposed to be (locality).
> 
> The other one is a windorah at about 6months, he's almost up there with my wheatbelts, but not quite, he's nice and red, his sister is very nice aswell.



thanks hayden. very nice animal. 

:lol: windorah sorry.. definitely a ripper stimmie mate.. top shelf & just as good as most wheatbelts maybe even better looking 


one I used to own


----------



## mungus (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice colin....


----------



## ravan (Jul 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> Thaks colin, I think she's a stunner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, theyre both stunning looking animals 
im really starting to want a wheatbelt...


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 19, 2009)

When are you going to get some nice antaresia Hayden ?? 


That win is a cracker ...


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> When are you going to get some nice antaresia Hayden ??
> 
> 
> That win is a cracker ...


 

You'll have to sell me some maccies  lols.


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

mungus said:


> very nice colin....



:lol: thanks mate.. they look like breeding this season aleks? 
please dont forget me when they do



dickyknee said:


> That win is a cracker ...



damn right dicky  haydens windorah is an absolute ripper


----------



## mungus (Jul 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> :lol: thanks mate.. they look like breeding this season aleks?
> please dont forget me when they do
> 
> 
> ...




Fingers crossed colin, have'nt seen them at it, but the last few months I've been flat out.
So I'm hoping..............


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll have my fingers crossed for you mate.. best of luck


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm missing out on something here, lols. 

Thanks colin, it's a pretty nice windorah, the females blue atm, she's got much better paterns then him, looking fwd to finished product. 
Here's one of my fave childreni





And a stimmie that appears to be gravid atm.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice snakes there no two, really like that childreni


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> I'm missing out on something here, lols.
> 
> Thanks colin, it's a pretty nice windorah, the females blue atm, she's got much better paterns then him, looking fwd to finished product. Here's one of my fave childreni..
> And stimmie that appears to be gravid atm.



beautiful childrens and stimmie hayden.. geez you have a few rippers there mate.. 
best of luck with the gravid stimmie.. 

:lol: Its a private joke between me and mungus.. 
year or two ago? i needed some funds for some animals I was desperate for and sold my windorah pair to aleks.. been kicking myself about it ever since and always hassling him to breed them so I can buy a pair back from him  that winnie pic I posted was one of them..


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

Makes sense, that childreni is one of my faves, mated to a scarf caramel this season, fingers crossed. 

Heres a photo I took a few years ago


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 19, 2009)

So what's what in that pic Hayden :lol::lol:


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> So what's what in that pic Hayden :lol::lol:


 
'Blondes' I gave away, lols, atleast I was smart enough to get out of them before they multiplied.:lol:


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 19, 2009)

omg, its a python orgy!!!


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2009)

Colin said:


> i needed some funds for some animals I was desperate for and sold my windorah pair to aleks.. been kicking myself about it ever since ..



thats kicking myself I sold the winnies not that I sold them to aleks :lol:
Im glad he got them.. and have fingers crossed they breed for him this season


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 20, 2009)

these two been having sexy times for a while now, interrupted them on the weekend to let the male go see his other girlfriend.


----------



## slacker (Jul 20, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> these two been having sexy times for a while now, interrupted them on the weekend to let the male go see his other girlfriend.



Lucky fella eh Stu? 

We just discovered one of our girls belly up this morning, she's the first of several girls that will hopefully follow shortly.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 20, 2009)

that girl has been basking belly up quite alot, not too sure about the other female but they are still mating quite often. fingers crossed for both of us lee.


----------



## slacker (Jul 20, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> that girl has been basking belly up quite alot, not too sure about the other female but they are still mating quite often. fingers crossed for both of us lee.



Good stuff mate, sounds very promising 

I last recorded one of the boys mating with that particular girl on the 26th of June, but it is possible they've been going at it since and I haven't seen it.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

2 new pics ( one is in another thread though) of a spotted pair.


----------



## slacker (Jul 21, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> 2 new pics ( one is in another thread though) of a spotted pair.



Very nice mate. May I ask who you got those off?


----------



## spazzakazza (Jul 21, 2009)

*My Stimsons*

My 2 stimsons


----------



## spazzakazza (Jul 21, 2009)

*Caramel childreni*

my caramel childreni


----------



## Colin (Jul 21, 2009)

nice looking stimmies spazzakazza. what locale?


----------



## spazzakazza (Jul 21, 2009)

*stimi`s*

Was told they were sandfire stimi`s ?


----------



## Colin (Jul 21, 2009)

spazzakazza said:


> Was told they were sandfire stimi`s ?



thanks spazzakazza.. there rippers thats for sure

I had a nice pair of WA sandfires myself a few years ago that I got from JW but ended up selling them to a bloke mid north coast to help fund some project or other I had going at the time  I wouldnt mind getting a really nice pair for myself again this season. where did those come from spazza? snake ranch or who was the breeder if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## spazzakazza (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Colin , I bought them from Daniel G ,Sydney.


----------



## No-two (Jul 22, 2009)

This windorah sloughed yesterday.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 22, 2009)

nice one no-two, definately have to add some stimmies into the collection one day.


----------



## beeman (Jul 23, 2009)

No-two said:


> This windorah sloughed yesterday.


 
What an ugly little critter I can help you out and take it off your hands so you dont have to look at it :lol:



But seriously very nice


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 23, 2009)

very nice pythons guys.... cant wait to get my childreni tomorrow 

btw, what does slough mean??


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 23, 2009)

slough means to shed its skin, to slough its skin


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 23, 2009)

ah makes sence now, thanks


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2009)

Daniel has crackers from ALL specie, very nice! 



spazzakazza said:


> Thanks Colin , I bought them from Daniel G ,Sydney.


----------



## slacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I've shown photos of my Undaras before, but they've always been inside with flash which just doesn't seem to do them justice... finally got the little boy outside today for a very quick photo in the afternoon sun (no flash). Still not the best photo, but I think it does him a little more justice.... these guys just glow when you put them under "real light."


----------



## ad (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Slacker!!


----------



## slacker (Jul 29, 2009)

ad said:


> Very nice Slacker!!



Cheers mate, really fond of that little guy  Hopefully in a couple of seasons I'll have them producing some crackers..


----------



## Retic (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a very nice looking little snake Lee, I must get out with the camera I reckon


----------



## slacker (Jul 29, 2009)

boa said:


> That's a very nice looking little snake Lee, I must get out with the camera I reckon



Thanks Ash  I reckon you should too


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2009)

Look good Lee! I'm not jealous at all.  
That is a cracker!


----------



## snocodile (Jul 29, 2009)

great looking snake slacker


----------



## slacker (Jul 29, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Look good Lee! I'm not jealous at all.
> That is a cracker!



No need to be jealous mate, I'll hook you up if or when they breed 



snocodile said:


> great looking snake slacker



Thanks snocodile


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 29, 2009)

Quit showing off Lee ....


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 29, 2009)

sweet snake slacker
here's one of mine (2 & half) same locale, taken inside with flash though


----------



## Jesss (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is Lio my Stimsons python, he is 10 months old


----------



## slacker (Jul 29, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> sweet snake slacker
> here's one of mine (2 & half) same locale, taken inside with flash though



That's a cracker herpkeeper! Male or female, might I ask?

I'd seen a photo of one of yours earlier on. As I recall it was smaller/younger in those photos. I wasn't aware that they were the same locality as mine, but it certainly does explain the visual similarities.

Anyway, very nice mate, gotta be happy with that.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2009)

slacker said:


> No need to be jealous mate, I'll hook you up if or when they breed


 
I'll hold you to that!


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers, that ones a male
i'll take them both outside & get some pics in the next couple of days 
cheers HK.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, before I start posting pics, please note that I suffer an extreme form photographic disability, so bare with the absolute rubbish quality....

Platinum spotted from Tremain, the ridiculous quality is apparent when you take into consideration the pic is taken on a piece of white melamine... 






And a T+, amazingly in focus, the pic in some parts (where the flash has bounced) shows the lavendar hues when viewed in good light, such as sunlight.... 





My apologies for the absolute crapenhousen quality, though the only thing I lack more than skill with a camera, is patience... not an overall great combination, but meh, I can go look at them if I want to see them.... one day i will get someone over who has half an idea, and hit this thread up with some propper pics.


----------



## Kris (Jul 31, 2009)

Pair of stunning Ants there ihaveherps.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 31, 2009)

one of the blondes i snapped a pic of.


----------



## slacker (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice sssssssssssmithy


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Female yellow Childreni


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 31, 2009)

heres a darkish stripe mac the boy is much better,fingers crossed for some black macs this season 

thanks lee,hes not too bad hey 

cheers,smit.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 31, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> Ok, before I start posting pics, please note that I suffer an extreme form photographic disability, so bare with the absolute rubbish quality....
> 
> Platinum spotted from Tremain, the ridiculous quality is apparent when you take into consideration the pic is taken on a piece of white melamine...
> 
> ...






i must say , these pics do no justice in the world for these 2 animals, they are turely amazing to see in the flesh


----------



## derekm (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are two pictures of my 7-month old Stimmo. It finished shedding on Monday. I haven't named it yet because I don't know its gender yet. My 20-month old granddaughter calls it "Nake" so that's what it may finish up with! 

To get an idea of its size, the round dot on the shelf above the one the snake is on is the tip of a digital thermometer probe.

I have been told its parents are from WA, but nothing more specific than that. Happy to receive any more specific opinions on locale and (probably a real big ask) gender. Also, can anyone confirm (or otherwise) that the gaps between spots are too wide for it to be considered as a "pinstripe?


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 31, 2009)

is that an albino stimmy?


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 31, 2009)

Simon , worst pics ever ......:lol::lol:

Nice snakes though .
Smitthy a couple of nice ones too .


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 31, 2009)

prob seen a few of these pics but ahwell.

spotted











and maybe tomorrow will come pics of the new stimmie


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 1, 2009)

my new windorah stimmie


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmn, gave it another shot.... still photographically challenged, but a little better than the last lot... colours are all off, the plats look grey instead of their yellowish hues, the T+ still retarded to get the lavendars on.... and threw a pic of my female GT in for good measure...





















spose old faithful, my now frozen old female T+ deserves a run in this thread too.... old girl has been around, so you have probably seen this pics before, but meh.... still was one hot unit.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 1, 2009)

Im not much of a Antaresia person,BUT those ones ihaveherps are stunning...Those platinums are awesome....


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2009)

My snake but credit goes to Zulu for breeding them.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 1, 2009)

heres a stimmo doing an eastern brown imression :lol:
and some childrens


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice stimy Boa, that Gold line of Zulu's sure does produce some interesting stims.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 2, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> heres a stimmo doing an eastern brown imression :lol:
> and some childrens


 and he does a good job of that pose to by the looks of it lol


----------



## jacorin (Aug 2, 2009)

*stimmie*

our 1st snake,"Kalindi" a broome stimmie picked up from Wokka on thurs


----------



## Devastatia (Aug 6, 2009)

nice


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 6, 2009)

All those that have breed patternless Childrenis,has any1 breed a pair of patternless childrens if so what was the percentage of the hatchies.Also pairing a normal childreni to a patternless,what was your hatchling results,cheers...


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 6, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> All those that have breed patternless Childrenis,has any1 breed a pair of patternless childrens if so what was the percentage of the hatchies.Also pairing a normal childreni to a patternless,what was your hatchling results,cheers...



I have a patternless / normal pairing this year so ill let you know soon with a bit of luck .


----------



## deebo (Aug 6, 2009)

here is a few pics of my two patternless childreni.....great little snakes and will hopefully be pairing them up nexy yr when they get a bit of size on them, they are just little runts at the moment.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanx Brett and Dave,i was hoping someone has already did this,maybe some1 has and they dont want to share the results...LOL...


----------



## slacker (Aug 6, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Thanx Brett and Dave,i was hoping someone has already did this,maybe some1 has and they dont want to share the results...LOL...



This is not believed to be a mendelian trait so it is unlikely to be as predictable as say a recessive trait.

Greg Prostamo (the original source for this line) began with a normal and a patternless. Some hatched looking normal, some hatched looking very reduced. I still have a 'normal' I bought from that line going back seven or eight years ago now.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 7, 2009)

I didn't have high hopes for this girls first breeding season being successful. Things are looking a little better now


----------



## slacker (Aug 7, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> I didn't have high hopes for this girls first breeding season being successful. Things are looking a little better now



Looking good Stu!

We've got four girls here doing the same, including one that I also didn't have high hopes for. Still waiting on one more (well, one more Antaresia anyway), but having not seen that one even mated I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 7, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> All those that have breed patternless Childrenis,has any1 breed a pair of patternless childrens if so what was the percentage of the hatchies.Also pairing a normal childreni to a patternless,what was your hatchling results,cheers...




i have at least 4 patternless girls that are showing the goods at the moment but yes as lee said it isnt a mendelian trait,just a selectively bred variation.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2009)

male childrens, not the best looking out there but i like him


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 8, 2009)

very nice Griz, how old is that munchkin?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2009)

um hes 5 this yr i believe


----------



## Saz (Aug 9, 2009)

Platimum girlie


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

wow saz, you have some fantastic looking animals!


----------



## viridis (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a nice wild Cape York Spotted.






Cheers,
Nick


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 9, 2009)

wow viridis he wouldve been awesome to see, why dont u put that pic in the competition?


----------



## slacker (Aug 9, 2009)

She's a real looker, Saz. How old is she now?

That's a cracker too, Nick.

-Lee


----------



## levis04 (Aug 9, 2009)

Caught my nice stimmys mating the other day, was pretty happy with them!
Fingers crossed.


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 9, 2009)

nice snakes everyone


----------



## Saz (Aug 9, 2009)

She must be rising two by now I think


----------



## slacker (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm assuming you're not trying her until next year, Saz? Looks like she's small in the photo, but a bit hard to tell without anything for scale.


----------



## Saz (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually she is bigger than you probably think. Here she is in with some adult blondes. Not quite as big but almost there. The largest of the blondes in the pic is around 120cm.

I tried her in with a blonde male this year, but unfortunately we were overseas during the cooling period, so there was no-one home to open the windows at night to cool the room so I don't think any of them are gravid unfortunately. I caught the male blonde breeding with the two females blondes, but I didn't see him mate the platinum.

Ah well, there's always next year!


----------



## slacker (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice. Certainly is a lot bigger than I had thought from the first photos!

We don't open our windows when cooling and seem to be doing okay so far. You never know, some are just shy and while you don't see it, it has happened. Good luck with 'em


----------



## SCam (Aug 10, 2009)

1 of mine jst shed


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice work Dicky.

This a Sa Stimmie that i suspect may be gravid ( fingers crossed) and hopefully her two sisters but i don't think so.

Pics don't really capture her true orangey colouration.


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 16, 2009)

ants


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Gravid


----------



## No-two (Aug 22, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Gravid


 
Same.









And some not gravid ones but better pics to make up for the crap gravid photos


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 12, 2009)

Freshly shed Caramel


----------



## derekm (Sep 14, 2009)

It's been about a month and a half since the last pics (http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1503015-post576) and he shed on Friday, so I thought I'd take a few more pics of my WA Stimmo. It's now nearly 9 months old, has graduated from pinkie mice, through fuzzy mice to pinkie rats, and has grown about 6-7cm. Still not sexed yet, so still no name.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 14, 2009)

*my lot *

Here's a few more


----------



## ravan (Sep 14, 2009)

derekm said:


> It's been about a month and a half since the last pics (http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1503015-post576) and he shed on Friday, so I thought I'd take a few more pics of my WA Stimmo. It's now nearly 9 months old, has graduated from pinkie mice, through fuzzy mice to pinkie rats, and has grown about 6-7cm. Still not sexed yet, so still no name.




oh wow, he's gorgeous! snake ranch's 20/20 deal is looking even more appealing now!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 14, 2009)

i miss my childreni =(, spewing she escaped. she was a fantastic snake. not like the devil coastal i have now. i think this was the snake of satan.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 14, 2009)

Just because she hasn't been on here for such a long time....


----------



## JupiterCreek (Sep 15, 2009)

My little maccie... Bellatrix le Snake


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 15, 2009)

nancy's new clothes she's 9mnths


----------



## Nightsnake (Sep 27, 2009)

my male childrens


 

and the female I just got 2 weeks ago


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 30, 2009)

pics are in another thread, but they can be here too. and yes i know she had a horrible pre lay shed. One more girl to drop eggs any day now.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 1, 2009)

and another girl laid today


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 4, 2009)

hahaha mad pics smithers ... love it


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 4, 2009)

heres my females spotted






i hant taken any pics of my new little male [ only got him yesterday] 
im letting him settle in ...


----------



## marty68 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is our guy Rex, He is almost 11 months now , He is so placid, never shown any aggression at all. He has been a fantastic 1st snake to own 
Cheers


----------



## No-two (Oct 4, 2009)

Katherine childrens


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey guys wat is the breeding age or size of a stimmie?????


----------



## viridis (Oct 7, 2009)

ad said:


> A nice little platinum


 
That is one of the nicest Antaresia that I have seen in a while Adam:shock:. Any updated pics mate?

Cheers,

Viridis


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

pic coming one min
dexter..stimson.. hes 9 months old now about about 4-45 cm around that, he might not be that special looking but i love him  sorry its so big can someone PLEASE tell me how to bloody get them a vieable size!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry my pic is so large.. i just wanted to ask...dexter is 10 months old and about 35cm long. he eats very well & is very healthy. does his size seem okay for his age?


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 7, 2009)

all absolutely beautiful,
i like liasis better, especially olives and childreni,
what is the 4th one dickyknee???


----------



## snakecrazy (Oct 7, 2009)

*hi all this is my stimmy fredo is his name*


----------



## derekm (Oct 7, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> sorry my pic is so large.. i just wanted to ask...dexter is 10 months old and about 35cm long. he eats very well & is very healthy. does his size seem okay for his age?


Mine is about 9.5 months old and about 44cm long, but it has grown about 16cm in the last 3.5 months. (Most rapid growth since I changed food from fuzzy mice to pinky rats but that could be just coincidence.) I think yours is well within the "normal" range. The important bit is "he eats very well & is very healthy."


----------



## derekm (Oct 7, 2009)

Good looking stimmie, snakecrazy! How old is it and how long have you had it?


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 7, 2009)

amazing snakes guys


----------



## snakecrazy (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104206&stc=1&d=1254913151
this is fredo again he is 55-60cm long stimmy i was told he was born in feb 2009 im wondering if it sounds about right as i see every1 who has them there sizes are around 40cm im just curiouse as im newby with snakes but luving it . also it might be a stupid question but can u over feed a snake ?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

sounds big for his age but may just be a big snake  not sure about overfeeding


----------



## snakecrazy (Oct 7, 2009)

ive onlyhad fredo since the 17/7/09 hes just the best handler 2 for my first snake go stimmys lol .


----------



## Kyro (Oct 7, 2009)

LiasisKing said:


> all absolutely beautiful,
> i like liasis better, especially olives and childreni,
> what is the 4th one dickyknee???



Liasis childreni? The scientific name changed to Antaresia quite a while ago.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## No-two (Oct 7, 2009)

Caramel childrens




Few stimmies


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 7, 2009)

love my ants 

some more

smithy.

childrens





















macs


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 8, 2009)

Some stunners there Kris 

Few Stims


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 8, 2009)

cheers matt,

heres a nice little stimmo  

smithy


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 8, 2009)

hey matt pic no 3 is areal beaut thanks


----------



## beeman (Oct 9, 2009)

Woke up this morning to a little suprise 
This young Broom girl had been busy in the wee small hours.
23 days post shed 5 good eggs and 3 slugs
not a bad effort for her first clutch.


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2009)

Updated pics of my nicest plat girl.










You can actually see her weird colouration better in the shade


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a gorgeous snake Saz!


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2009)

Patternless childrens


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow Saz that mac is incredible! I would love a pair that looked like that.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 11, 2009)

nice one Saz 

some gravid patternless childreni














smithy.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice Kris, patternless to patternless mating? Something I would like to get.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 11, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Nice Kris, patternless to patternless mating? Something I would like to get.


 
yeah mate these hatchies will be 4th generation of patternless to patternless matings 

plus a couple semi patternless females are gravid too by a full patternless male


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 11, 2009)

ssssmithy one of your patternless has patterns ???


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome snakes

i think i already said that


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 11, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing dicky


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 12, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> ssssmithy one of your patternless has patterns ???



lol yeah, was meant to read that that semipatternless was knocked up by a patternless... good observations:lol::lol:

cheers,smithy.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 12, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> yeah mate these hatchies will be 4th generation of patternless to patternless matings
> 
> plus a couple semi patternless females are gravid too by a full patternless male


 So whats the outcome from patternless-patternless mating Sssmithy,how many are patternless-are their any normals etc...MARK


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 12, 2009)

hard to say mate,because its a selectively bred thing and not a recesive gene....like striped jungles for instance, most times there will be some variance (some not striped),in this case some not patternless, but the majority will be fully patternless.

cheers,smithy.


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2009)

No-two said:


> Few stimmies



stunners hayden :shock: love these ones mate.. If you breed anythiong of this quality this season.. slap my name of a few please mate..


----------



## ad (Oct 15, 2009)

This little guy is coming along nicely, wierd pattern hey,


----------



## Saz (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow Ad, stunning. The male I bought from you as a hatchling has the same colouration, really dark pattern and very light background, not buttery at all like the others.


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 17, 2009)

these snakes are awesome


----------



## ad (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Saz, that guy is from the traintrack/platinum breed, he has 2 interesting traits in him,
Cheers,
Adam


----------



## spazzakazza (Oct 24, 2009)

*Childreni*

New Childreni I picked up today


----------



## wranga (Oct 24, 2009)

spazzakazza id like to see some better pics of those childreni please


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 24, 2009)

few more shot of some hatchies. 

nice one adam 


smithy.


----------



## pythonz (Oct 25, 2009)

/var/folders/0Q/0QyI9X9WHs4CWK4aoPHyfE+++TI/-Tmp-/com.apple.PhotoBooth-T0x100117630.tmp.skHeZv/Photo on 2009-10-24 at 10.43.jpg dont know if this pic will show but yeah this is my female blonde spotted shes a beaut


----------



## spazzakazza (Oct 26, 2009)

*Another pic of my new childreni*

Here`s another pic of my new childreni ,Hope it`s ok Wranga?


----------



## No-two (Oct 26, 2009)

Another WB.


----------



## Diakos (Oct 27, 2009)

would love to see some of the enclosures as well


----------



## Diakos (Oct 27, 2009)

This is mine, 

He ate nice big rat today


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2009)

A Blonde mac, Yellow Childreni and a Broome stimmie


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 28, 2009)

That blonde maccie is gorgeous! The buckskin ones are definitely my faves.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> That blonde maccie is gorgeous! The buckskin ones are definitely my faves.


 
Cheers mate thanks  He is showing nice colour for a young bloke, i love that look too.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 29, 2009)

some of these stims are bloody stunning. Going to have get myself a pair soon. Loving the WB and Broomes.


----------



## DonnB (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok here is a childreni (10 months old) I got from Yommy yesterday and my other childreni(20 months old) thats i have had for awhile.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 29, 2009)

haven't posted on this thread for a while, here's an up-dated pic of one of our Macs 
some very nice animals been posted 

cheers HK.


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 29, 2009)

SW QLD Stimmi's


----------



## zulu (Oct 30, 2009)

*re Antaresia*

Some pics of the gold line stimsons,mostly from this year,the one feeding is this seasons,most have fed and some have had 11 feeds on pink mice.


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 30, 2009)

very nice zulu


----------



## ravan (Oct 30, 2009)

awww they are awesome looking zulu!


----------



## Perko (Oct 30, 2009)

Top looking spotted Mark.

Zulu, which ones mine?


----------



## zulu (Oct 30, 2009)

*re Antaresia*



CraigP said:


> Top looking spotted Mark.
> 
> Zulu, which ones mine?



Hi Craig,that little female No 5 is available ate two pinkys this afternoon,just the males not available held for W3 and Boa.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Oct 30, 2009)

Zulu stimos are nice i have seen these years clutch and there very nice. I cant wait for my male to be ready


----------



## zulu (Oct 30, 2009)

*re Antaresia*

Thanks W3,working on getting the males feeding takes time,get there eventually,then you can pick him up and ile throw spears at you in the backyard again


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 30, 2009)

Zulu.... you better not forget me mate, lol


----------



## zulu (Oct 31, 2009)

*re Antaresia*



ihaveherps said:


> Zulu.... you better not forget me mate, lol



No worrys,your call is important to uncle zulu, please hold the line while he gets the slops feeding LOL


----------



## zulu (Nov 6, 2009)

*re Antaresia*



ihaveherps said:


> Zulu.... you better not forget me mate, lol



Some pics,the little red dotted yellow one curled up and the light fat one curled up are yours simon,the other two light looking ones are males and are taken already by those that waited.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeebus.... I think I can find em somewhere to sleep, lol.... hahaha too easy... pride of place within my stims... haha even rang Neil to rub it in!


----------



## zulu (Nov 6, 2009)

*re Antaresia*



ihaveherps said:


> Jeebus.... I think I can find em somewhere to sleep, lol.... hahaha too easy... pride of place within my stims... haha even rang Neil to rub it in!



No problem,the last two pics of that four are yours simon,top two pics are males. Cheers Colin


----------



## coree2009 (Nov 6, 2009)

wow guys there are some stunning looking snakes if any1 has quality stimmys, or blonde macs let me know


----------



## cris (Nov 6, 2009)

This hatchy looks like a bit of a freak :lol: i also like they yellow eyes on this yearling mac too. Even if they are just boring pythons they are still pretty cool IMO.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 6, 2009)

antaresias rule i reckon!!


----------



## pythonz (Nov 6, 2009)

can some one put a blonde macs head next to there hand so i can compare the size between ur hand and the snake.... my snake is about a year old and its heads as big as my pinky finger will it get bigger???


----------



## levis04 (Nov 6, 2009)

This female is ready to pop atm should lay anyday!


----------



## ravan (Nov 6, 2009)

wow levis, i wouldnt mind one of her babies!


----------



## Christopher (Nov 6, 2009)

ravan said:


> wow levis, i wouldnt mind one of her babies!



Same! Gorgeous snake


----------



## levis04 (Nov 6, 2009)

had this little cracker lay 16 good eggs the other day was very impressed!






she is such a nice snake she let me get most of them one by one bar the few in the clump!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 6, 2009)

levis04 said:


> This female is ready to pop atm should lay anyday!



Geez, you might have trouble selling them all, not sure who would want those things :shock:


----------



## zulu (Nov 6, 2009)

*re Antaresia*



levis04 said:


> had this little cracker lay 16 good eggs the other day was very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to see where it puts the eggs levis,both very nice snakes!


----------



## cris (Nov 6, 2009)

pythonz said:


> can some one put a blonde macs head next to there hand so i can compare the size between ur hand and the snake.... my snake is about a year old and its heads as big as my pinky finger will it get bigger???



They can get pretty big, one of the biggest anteresias without a doubt. This one is a fair example of a largish adult(although not 'blonde').


----------



## TenOx (Nov 7, 2009)

Lizette -- I believe she's a Stimson's -- she's a beauty anyway!


----------



## pythonz (Nov 10, 2009)

thanx cris how old is that one u had a pic of and could ya take another of her head in the palm of ur hand or sumthing
thnx


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 10, 2009)

pythonz said:


> thanx cris how old is that one u had a pic of and could ya take another of her head in the palm of ur hand or sumthing
> thnx


 
Here is a mac with his head on my hand.


----------



## serpaint (Nov 16, 2009)

mine and my sons girls.
couple of the spotted pics in here look close to un-doing the 'Spotted' label with those back stripes


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a fresh face straight out of the egg, still all wet and slimy


----------



## Perko (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats nice, anymore like that?


----------



## Kris (Nov 19, 2009)

CodeRed, that is very nice. Well done.

Kris.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys

Yeah there's a few more nice ones out of that clutch and an even better clutch to follow. Only another day or two before they pip.


----------



## ad (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats CodeRed - that is one awesome hatchy, gotta be happy with that 
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 20, 2009)

the first few childrens out of the eggs.


----------



## ad (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is a little hot one 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## ad (Nov 22, 2009)

For a contrast 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Kris (Nov 22, 2009)

Holey snake breeding experts, they look great Adam.


----------



## jahan (Nov 22, 2009)

very nice ad


----------



## Kris (Nov 22, 2009)

NT Stimmie male.

Kris.


----------



## gozz (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres a stimmy, his other hatch mates
have strong patterns, he is losing his cheers


----------



## Kris (Nov 22, 2009)

Poor bugger. He'd feel naked. I hope you find the lost pattern.


----------



## gozz (Nov 22, 2009)

Kris said:


> Poor bugger. He'd feel naked. I hope you find the lost pattern.


 LOL:lol:


----------



## Jakee (Nov 25, 2009)

pictures from today..... 

Female 







Male 




Cheers,
Jake


----------



## spazzakazza (Nov 26, 2009)

*stimi and childreni*

Here`s a pic of my caramel childreni and my male stimi


----------



## deebo (Nov 26, 2009)

have put a post up in wanted to buy area but thought i may as well ask in here as well......

does anyone have any yearling, or older, female patternless childreni that they want to get rid of? If so shoot me a pm....

some good looking critters everyone.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## spazzakazza (Nov 26, 2009)

*Female stimi`s*

My 2 female Stimsons Pythons


----------



## lemonz (Nov 26, 2009)

i swear this is the all time longest thread.


----------



## Kris (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't look at the elapid thread then.

And to keep this post on subject- Stimmies are cool.


----------



## Tojo (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice stimmo codered! One of mine


----------



## billiemay (Nov 26, 2009)

My WA stimmi girl. Got her two weeks ago and am really fond of her. Great lil snakes!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 27, 2009)

few different stimmies


----------



## justbecausewhy (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## CodeRed (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like my incubator broke out in a bad case of worms ...


----------



## beeman (Nov 28, 2009)

And a very nice bunch of worms to find at that.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 28, 2009)

beeman said:


> And a very nice bunch of worms to find at that.



Thanks, I was hoping for something nice from this clutch.


----------



## Opalsdad (Nov 28, 2009)

*One of mine*


----------



## ad (Nov 30, 2009)

Just thought I would add a couple from this season, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 30, 2009)

spotteds


----------



## serpaint (Nov 30, 2009)

or a spotted and a striped?


----------



## JupiterCreek (Dec 1, 2009)

I was thinking they were tending towards Stimsons with the continuity of much of the patterning. The great thing about this thread is seeing so many photos showing the diversity of the genus. As a newbie i've been trying to educate myself by looking at the pics before reading what the species is.


----------



## bubbaloush (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice little worms there mate awesome


----------



## JrFear (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey..
here are my baby stimmy's..... was told there from Tennant Creek!
does n e one know much bout this type?
unsure what sex they are but was told it was a pair

 .


----------



## pythonz (Dec 1, 2009)

haha jrfear i have the same hide rock thing as u there pretty awsome aye


----------



## gozz (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice ones ad


----------



## ADZz_93 (Dec 2, 2009)

wooho, just put by deposit on a pair of wheat belts


----------



## diamondgal79 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all im Diamondgal and im a Antaresia addict (hi Diamondgal) lol
Ok so im the proud owner of "bentley" the special needs Childrens python and im picking up my 2 new childrens next week.
they are very undersized due to being bad feeders from day dot.
but im up for a challenge and i have the time to put into them so meh.
I have loved Ants fromt he very first time i held one when i was 15.
Pics soon 
Cheers DG


----------



## beeman (Dec 3, 2009)

*fresh from the incubator*

A few WA De Grey Station Stimmies have appeared


----------



## Tojo (Dec 4, 2009)

Codered,Ad and Beeman you all are breeding some stunners


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

Freshly shed Blonde that was pictured a little further back in the thread. He is 12 months old . Dodgy pics though


----------



## Kris (Dec 4, 2009)

Bloody nice GSXR-Boy.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

Cheers Kris thanks! Hope he throws some stunners 

Josh


----------



## Kris (Dec 4, 2009)

Ummm...you do realise that you'll need a female for that? Or it a Bynoes x Maccy that is parthenosomethingorother???


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

I do have a female for him, she is nice in her own right, but not as nice as him.
I still have to think of a fancy tag for him. Cooktown tri colours or something.........lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

Another mac


----------



## chrisso81 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is that the 'blackulosa'? What happened with that snake in the end?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

chrisso81 said:


> Is that the 'blackulosa'? What happened with that snake in the end?


 
Good memory 

That's him. He went really black ( so black you couldn't see through it, nor any patterning ) and then lightened to as above :?


----------



## chrisso81 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sometimes a worry that I may be devoting a little too much brain space to this herp stuff! I was always curious after the intitial thread to see how and if it developed any further clour changes. That male yearling you posted is a cracker, scarf line?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisso81 said:


> Sometimes a worry that I may be devoting a little too much brain space to this herp stuff! I was always curious after the intitial thread to see how and if it developed any further clour changes. That male yearling you posted is a cracker, scarf line?


 
Ha ha at least you are filling it with something useful  Shame it didn't pan out but that's the luck of the draw i guess. Thanks, yeah he was bred by Shane.


----------



## beeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Another batch fresh from the oven


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 5, 2009)

beeman said:


> Another batch fresh from the oven


 
You're having a good season with the Ant's lol


----------



## beeman (Dec 5, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> You're having a good season with the Ant's lol


 
Yep has been fairly good so far


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 11, 2009)

a semi patternless hatchie.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 11, 2009)

nice one kris. was it a normal x patternless pairing?


----------



## Claire (Dec 11, 2009)

weeee now that ive finally got the hang of uploading 







this is my 4 month stimsons python... thats an antaresia right????


----------



## JungleRob (Dec 11, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Thanx Brett and Dave,i was hoping someone has already did this,maybe some1 has and they dont want to share the results...LOL...


 
Mark, last season's patternless to patternless threw majority true patternless out of the egg, ie. mini-olives, however there were still some with very reduced pattern. 
Some people would refer to these as patternless too. 

Maybe the number of reduced pattern will decrease even further as more offspring from patternless parents are bred back to each other.

I quite like the reduced patterned childreni. Have you seen some of the pics of Den and Troys? .... NICE!!!!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 11, 2009)

did someone say patternless i love my patternless.......


----------



## Pujols (Dec 11, 2009)

This is one of our lil hatchies... dunno if it would be classed as patternless or semi due to the pattern on the head. Not a great pic but shows off the lack of pattern on the body.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 11, 2009)

pujols, that is definately a patternless. that head pattern will most likely be gone in time. both mine had small markings on their head for a bout 12 months, virtually all gone now.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 11, 2009)

For those that had asked about patternless / normal mating , my girl laid 6 good eggs , all hatchos are patterned .


----------



## Pujols (Dec 11, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> pujols, that is definately a patternless. that head pattern will most likely be gone in time. both mine had small markings on their head for a bout 12 months, virtually all gone now.


 
Yea i thought so. I didn't want to say patternless in case some "expert" disagreed


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 11, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice one kris. was it a normal x patternless pairing?


 
*thanks mate, no actually from a patternless to patternless mating.*



JungleRob said:


> Mark, last season's patternless to patternless threw majority true patternless out of the egg, ie. mini-olives, however there were still some with very reduced pattern.
> Some people would refer to these as patternless too.
> 
> Maybe the number of reduced pattern will decrease even further as more offspring from patternless parents are bred back to each other.
> ...


 
*the patternless i keep are from troy and denvers,and i agree i prefer the reduced patterned ones over the patternless. *
*i also have a little red semi patternless female,i use a patternless male over her and i get more patternless out of her clutches then from my patternless to patternless matings :shock:*

*smithy.*


----------



## JungleRob (Dec 11, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Yea i thought so. I didn't want to say patternless in case some "expert" disagreed


 
Most of them will have some patterning around the head.

I'm no expert, but I think your patternless is a cracker!


----------



## Pujols (Dec 11, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> Most of them will have some patterning around the head.
> 
> I'm no expert, but I think your patternless is a cracker!


 
Haha well they came from the best Rob  I'm Ryan - Mangles's son


----------



## miss_aimee (Dec 11, 2009)

my new baby, recently christened buttons. he's a little childrens...i'm sad his lovely spots will fade!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

.......


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 11, 2009)

good stuff gsxr.

Are Den and Troy's patternless Greg Prostamo's line also?


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 11, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> good stuff gsxr.
> 
> Are Den and Troy's patternless Greg Prostamo's line also?


 

some are from greg yes,aswell as some bred from seemingly normal parents,and select bred from there on.

kris.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> good stuff gsxr.


 
Cheers thanks  We were hoping for full stripes but maybe next season.

Congrats on yours too. Feeding going okay?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 11, 2009)

cheers. feeding is a breeze with this lot so far. all 19 took their first feed, 5 days later 18 took their second, the next day the other one fed. beginners luck!!

good luck with your lot, stripes or not, it is a good feeling to see them come out the eggs.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Got to be happy with that! 

It is a good feeling, though sadly they didn't all come out/make it


----------



## ad (Dec 12, 2009)

Getting closer to black maccies 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## jahan (Dec 12, 2009)

nice Adam,your animals always look good.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice Ad , I cant wait to see them when you do get full blacks ...


----------



## Ed850 (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice ad.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 12, 2009)

ad, i cant believe that is a mac, i've never seen anything like, how much will u b selling full blacks 4 once u have "made" them?


Will


----------



## ad (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey thanks for the comments,
A black mac is the goal, but there heads never have excessive black, fun trying but...
Cheers
Adam


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 20, 2009)

my stimmie is almost 10 months old now and im interested in what weight and lengths are usually healthy for this age?
can anyone let me know?


----------



## Brent (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice




ad said:


> Getting closer to black maccies
> Cheers
> Adam


----------



## jamesbecker (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice snakes guys!!

heres my little childreni, just measured at 51cm and is around 11 months old.

im also going to upgrade food size next feed but not sure what would be suitable. could someone help me?


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 20, 2009)

mines 56cm and weighs 52 grams
and he just whacked down 4 fuzzy mice!


----------



## SCam (Dec 22, 2009)

macs...


----------



## SCam (Dec 22, 2009)

woops 4got the pics haha


----------



## pistachio117 (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice pythons everyone


----------



## Perko (Dec 22, 2009)

I got speared in the leg walking through the bush, a case of mistaken identity, so the warrior gave me this!!!!!

Crap photo


----------



## No-two (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres two to sort of keep the thread alive.


----------



## snakelover (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope I've successfully attached photo - a year-old female mac that for all the world looks like a hybrid with a Burmese python. Its siblings all looked 'normal'. 

John


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

my blond girl


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 5, 2010)

some from this seasons clutches,


----------



## PSimmo (Jan 5, 2010)

My yearling TC Stimmie and one of this seasons hatchies after its second shed


----------



## No-two (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## beeman (Jan 7, 2010)

*Last batch for this season*

Our last batch of Ants for this season 
They are Geraldton form stimmies


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 7, 2010)

this seasons hold back childreni


----------



## M-Van86 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> this seasons hold back childreni


Ooh wow, now they're very pretty


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 17, 2010)

If anyone has any pics of your antasesia's biting you, you gotta show them!
You all have wonderful snakes, you must be very proud!


----------



## Touchstone (Jan 17, 2010)

Heres Kayak:


 








 


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2382&pictureid=22443 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2382&pictureid=22443


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 17, 2010)

This is my little one "yet to be name"


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 17, 2010)

Might as well add a few of this season's hatchies


----------



## Opalsdad (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know if my pics will load but I will try.


----------



## Opalsdad (Jan 17, 2010)

A couple more,


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 17, 2010)

A quick question for OpalsDad: What age and size is the snake in that last photo? My little spotted is 72cm long and hatched in November 2008. I've had trouble finding weaner mice for her so she's mainly on pinkie rats... usually 3 at each feed every 7 to 10 days. Looking at your pic your snake is coping with what I'd guess to be smaller adult mice.


----------



## snakelover (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, the title of the thread is 'Antaresia freaks'... This snake qualifies - it was hatched without any indication of eyes, and seems to have natural scalation where the eyes should be. When flash photographed, it 'jumps' . I imagine that the heat sensing pits would account for this, but who knows. Its sense of smell appears to be normal, and it feeds readily.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 17, 2010)

try feeding a fuzzy or hopper rat. better than a pink rat and easier than feeding 3 small mice each feed.


----------



## deebo (Jan 17, 2010)

snakelover - that is wierd.....the name stevie is quite fitting also. Cruel, but funny! =)


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 18, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> try feeding a fuzzy or hopper rat. better than a pink rat and easier than feeding 3 small mice each feed.


 
The issue is that my local pet store never has stocks of fuzzy rats or weaner mice. They jump from pinkie rats to adult mice. Reptile City is further away from me and usually has a better range of food items, but their opening hours are an interesting compromise and even if I buy a few items they're usually starting to defrost by the time I get home.


----------



## Opalsdad (Jan 18, 2010)

Jupiter creek, My childreni is 12 months old (11/1/09), She is being fed a small adult mouse every 5 days. She seems to swallow it pretty quick in about 1- 1 1/2mins. she seems to be growing well and not getting a pin head or really fat


----------



## Opalsdad (Jan 18, 2010)

She is also around the 65cm mark Jupiter


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 18, 2010)

Opalsdad said:


> She is also around the 65cm mark Jupiter


 
Thanks mate! Looking at the pics of both our snakes they seem to be of similar sizes and proportions. I might just buy one smallish adult mouse this week and see how she goes. The worst she can do is refuse or regurgitate.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 18, 2010)

My female Blonde who is starting to show some good colour imo. She will be paired with the male who is pictured on page 51.

And a Broome stimmie


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 20, 2010)

would a pair of stimmies be ok in a 90cmL x 44.5cmH x 44.5cmW viv?


----------



## thals (Jan 20, 2010)

GSXR both Twilight & Eclipse are looking awesome, should produce some cracking offspring I'll bet 8)


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> GSXR both Twilight & Eclipse are looking awesome, should produce some cracking offspring I'll bet 8)


 
Thanks Chiki 

Fingers crossed, can't wait to see what they produce ( if they do lol) :?


----------



## JupiterCreek (Jan 22, 2010)

Just an update... I just fed her two weaner / small adult mice and she took them with no dramas! Thanks to everyone who helped with advice!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a few more recent ones..
Female Spotted Python






Male Spotted Python





Jordy


----------



## otomix (Jan 30, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Might as well add a few of this season's hatchies



:shock::shock::shock: WOW!!! They are CRACKERS!!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 30, 2010)

otomix said:


> :shock::shock::shock: WOW!!! They are CRACKERS!!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 30, 2010)

CodeRed, They look awesome mate!:shock:


----------



## zulu (Jan 30, 2010)

*re Antaresia*

Like those pics code,that mac in the second picture is a beauty for sure!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 30, 2010)

zulu said:


> Like those pics code,that mac in the second picture is a beauty for sure!



Yeah mate, its a cracker. But as luck would have it the stupid thing wont eat. Shame if it has to live its life on a diet of rat tails LOL


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah mate, its a cracker. But as luck would have it the stupid thing wont eat. Shame if it has to live its life on a diet of rat tails LOL



I have had a few of the more stripey ones(not as 'good' as yours) turn out to be rubbish that ended up being recycled. Im actually wondering if the stripeyness/RP may be linked to some sort of genetic problem, does anyone have healthy RP or full striped blondes?

Also what is the top pic of?


----------



## No-two (Jan 30, 2010)

Heres a Katherine childrens.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 30, 2010)

cris said:


> I have had a few of the more stripey ones(not as 'good' as yours) turn out to be rubbish that ended up being recycled. Im actually wondering if the stripeyness/RP may be linked to some sort of genetic problem, does anyone have healthy RP or full striped blondes?
> 
> Also what is the top pic of?



Top pic is my line of stimmies. Nearly the whole clutch turned out like that.


----------



## PSimmo (Jan 31, 2010)

Heres a couple of mine.

Yearling Tennant Creek Stimmie





A couple of the hatchies I bred this year that I am going to keep for a bit and see how they shapes up.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 31, 2010)

A Pilbara specimen I saw the other night


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm trying to find the person with the worst ant. Boy is it hard!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 31, 2010)

my nagini


----------



## ad (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a bareback from TrueBlue's SW Qld Stimmie line, he has a few for sale, the parents are stunning, awesome adult colouration, 
Hope ya like
Cheers
Adam


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 4, 2010)

my childreni


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Ad those stimmies look incredible even as hatchies. I saw one of Rob's adults the other day and they truely are an impressive Antaresia!


----------



## ad (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah Matt, these stimmies are a great line hey, Rob's adult male is incredible,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah Ad, they have become a definate must have for me!

A couple of Broome local Stimmies.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 8, 2010)

*blonde mac*

i have a awesome blonde mac. tons of personality and never bitten. some pics:

 

 

 

 

would love to know what you think


----------



## thals (Feb 8, 2010)

ad said:


> Here is a bareback from TrueBlue's SW Qld Stimmie line, he has a few for sale, the parents are stunning, awesome adult colouration,
> Hope ya like
> Cheers
> Adam



Stunners alright! Pity he doesn't freight :cry:


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 9, 2010)

im spewing,i had my name down for a pair this year but wont be getting because to far from airport to freight.ah well,after seeing those photos it makes it worse because they are absolute stunners.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

A few of mine


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

hey lovemyreptiles. great stimies. just wondering what locals the 3rd and 4th pics are and where you got them. they look great


----------



## swampie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Guys, if anyone is after SW Qld stimsons like Robs (trueblue) I have the same line as him (Clayton Nights line) and have a few available at the moment plus more to come once feeding well, and yes I will freight.

I'm pretty sure I have the parents of Robs breeders as I bought Claytons adults from him and Clayton bred Robs original pair/pairs.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Fabregasreptiles ,They are wheat belts from Snake Ranch


----------



## sasquo123 (Feb 9, 2010)

lovemyreptiles youve just made my decision on which stimmies to go for next, wheat belts all the way! wish id picked them up when snake ranch had their 20/20 sale on, hoping they may have some at castle hill expo
gorgeous snakes !


----------



## Brettix (Feb 9, 2010)

Scored this one last week of a mate,i had first pick so i chose this one as it looked a little different.Will be also getting a partner.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

sasquo123 I got them through the 20/20 Have wanted them for years ,Have other stimi`s but the wheat belts are my favourites : )


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah. i would love to get some of those wheatbelts. great looking stimmies


----------



## PSimmo (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are my Wheatie hatchlings.

Male






Female


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice weaties. are the from snake ranch?


----------



## PSimmo (Feb 10, 2010)

yep..
Im stoked with them, the photos dont really do them much justice either.
They were not far from a shed in those shots.


----------



## iceman (Feb 10, 2010)

damm!!! thats one hot pilbara stimmie you found the other night dave.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 10, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Scored this one last week of a mate,i had first pick so i chose this one as it looked a little different.
> 
> 
> > Not a bad looker
> ...


 
Aren't you already married?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my Antaresia, i love the long pin-stripe down his back...
Would anyone know what areas or colour phase this is.... i'm not even sure what kinda Antaresia it is.?


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2010)

I jumped on the ANT train ...got myself a bubba spotted ..must say as cute and adorable as the earth worm is ..its also the most SATANIC BITING BLOOD DRAWING SADIST snake I have ever had pleasure meeting ...I am hoping my little ZigZag will get better with time ..its all amusing watching me get mauled by a midget ,to my husband ...but hopefully she settles down in time ...


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 11, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I jumped on the ANT train ...got myself a bubba spotted ..must say as cute and adorable as the earth worm is ..its also the most SATANIC BITING BLOOD DRAWING SADIST snake I have ever had pleasure meeting ...I am hoping my little ZigZag will get better with time ..its all amusing watching me get mauled by a midget ,to my husband ...but hopefully she settles down in time ...



About time too .... hope it feeds ok for you


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> About time too .... hope it feeds ok for you


well thanks to some helpful tips she finally took a feed ,was most grateful pat on the back for you ...
And yes I have been looking at getting Ants for a while but took the plunge a short time ago ..
have always been a fan of the bigger python ,but am warming to this little pitbull ..no doubt will have to get myself another in time


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 11, 2010)

*I thought it time.....*

Ok it must be time to show off my little female childrens, 
she shed the other day so i got a pic of her .... I think shes comming up quite pretty i love her anyways


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 11, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> well thanks to some helpful tips she finally took a feed ,was most grateful pat on the back for you ...
> And yes I have been looking at getting Ants for a while but took the plunge a short time ago ..
> have always been a fan of the bigger python ,but am warming to this little pitbull ..no doubt will have to get myself another in time



Well yell out when your ready for more , ill send you a few at mates rates 

Nice Kelly , got any pics of the other one ?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah i have Dicky hang on i'll find a nice one


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 11, 2010)

*Heres Bruce!*

Ok heres my Darlin.... the Most chilled out relaxed snake anyone could ever find i'm sure .... i love him to bits was my 1st snake that got me hooked .... Thanks to DickyKnee for both my babies i think they are comming along well Dicky


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 11, 2010)

Both looking great Kelly , and i am glad they are going well for you .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 11, 2010)

*Bruce again being Camera shy*

i so have issues taking photos of snakes they never wanna go the way you want and become all camera shy just when it could be a good photo lol ....


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah they havent looked back Dicky .... even the little female is so chilled and relaxed now shes going along the same lines as bruce so chilled and laid back ....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 11, 2010)

A pair of Tennant creek and a pair of Wheatbelts. The female wb has a nice "stripe" down her back due to a break in patterning.


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 14, 2010)

heres one of my female spotteds.


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 14, 2010)

some pics of one of my male spotted


----------



## Opalsdad (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice snakes everyone


----------



## Lonewolf (Feb 14, 2010)

ZOOJAS, that male spotted looks more childrens to me.. You sure it's spotted? Very nice either way though


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> ZOOJAS, that male spotted looks more childrens to me.. You sure it's spotted? Very nice either way though


NFI i was told it was a spotted when i brought them as a pair [ but really who knows] either way it still like him


----------



## Noxious (Feb 14, 2010)

My two wheatbelt stimsons











Port headland stimsons


----------



## Boney (Feb 21, 2010)

few pics taken tonight from the crib


----------



## No-two (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Boney (Feb 21, 2010)

few pics taken tonight within the hood within the gates of paradise


----------



## No-two (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll never get sick of them marble bars, and those pins are looking awesome.


----------



## Boney (Feb 21, 2010)

few pics taken tonight while the 20/20 was on tv .. so under the moonlight but inside under artifical lighting so it didnt matter i couldnt see the stars


----------



## Boney (Feb 21, 2010)

No-two said:


> I'll never get sick of them marble bars, and those pins are looking awesome.


 
thankyou kind one your stuff is looking very spiffy as well .... you must part with some i feel


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Wheatbelt .


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 24, 2010)

A paler than usual specimen


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

That is beautiful PilbaraPythons.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice Dave , what's the locale ?


----------



## phoebe (Feb 24, 2010)

I've posted this before but I think it's really cute so I'll post it again 
My little 3 month old male blonde mac.







And enjoying a pinky


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 24, 2010)

nice one dave, you certainly are spoilt over there.

dicky, said it before and i'll say it again- love those WB's!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 24, 2010)

Dickyknee
Thats a Port Hedland locale Stimsons and may actually have a pigment fault as they are rarely this pale.
Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 24, 2010)

Andy and No two,could you possibly put a locality to all those photos of your Antaresia.


----------



## Boney (Feb 25, 2010)

Lachesis said:


> Andy and No two,could you possibly put a locality to all those photos of your Antaresia.


 
well its like this mate if i happen to be 16 kms out on a locale it might create another 20 pages of B.S :lol: just pm me any questions and i will be happy to tell you what info ive been given regards.........ANDY...........


----------



## No-two (Feb 25, 2010)

Lachesis said:


> Andy and No two,could you possibly put a locality to all those photos of your Antaresia.


 
I just can't be bothered, I'm sure people can appreciate them without knowing what they are, I know what they are that's all that really matters, we're shareing photos not localities.


----------



## gunny (Feb 25, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> A paler than usual specimen


 
very nice if it has any bubs this year put me on the list


----------



## yommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Female SW QLD Stimmies coming along nicely


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is one of my female (Katherine NT) childrens pythons, she goes through a weird colour change compared to my other childrens by going a siler/grey colour when she sheds. Makes it easy to tell shes coming into shed though, and a pic of the male i paired her with last season.


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 3, 2010)

love this family of snakes


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## syeph8 (Apr 4, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHA sorry yommy mate... i just checked out the zoomed out version of that silver shedder photo and noticed that her tail was half hanging between the platform and the side of her enclosure. it looked like it got thinner for a little bit before the vent in the zoomed in version, hence the confusion. but it had just disappeared next to the platform. *DUH* sorry for the confusion, i thought there was something very wrong with it


----------



## Slats (Apr 4, 2010)

trio
Male - Female1 - Female2


----------



## PSimmo (Apr 8, 2010)

Thought I would post a new pic of my Blonde male
Hes starting to look good Steve.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 8, 2010)

lookin nice psimmo,very nice


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2010)

A couple of blurry Ants.


----------



## derekm (Apr 18, 2010)

It's about 7 months since the last photo (http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1529827-post618) so I thought I'd post a new
picture of my WA Stimmo. He (I had him sexed a few weeks ago) is now nearly 16 months old and just over 60 cm long.
He's eating 2 pinkie rats and 2 fuzzy mice every 8-12 days.


----------



## billsnake (Apr 20, 2010)

*sum 1 tell me if this is a tennet creek ?*


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a Tennant creek IMO ....


----------



## billsnake (Apr 21, 2010)

its a goregetown rite ?


----------



## smwah (Apr 28, 2010)

noidea said:


> This is my son's stimmy. Stella he started off as a girl when we got him but is definately a boy, and the lil fella will not change his name.lol.
> 
> View attachment 77029
> 
> ...



add an 'r' maybe? make his name stellar

wow that was so lame. 

*hides in shame but still posts anyway*

haha


----------



## snakeitup (May 3, 2010)

2 "yellow" phase Childreni from Stuart Barnes line


----------



## gunny (May 3, 2010)

Very nice childrens snakeitup.


----------



## smwah (May 5, 2010)

snakecrazy said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104206&stc=1&d=1254913151
> this is fredo again he is 55-60cm long stimmy i was told he was born in feb 2009 im wondering if it sounds about right as i see every1 who has them there sizes are around 40cm im just curiouse as im newby with snakes but luving it . also it might be a stupid question but can u over feed a snake ?



I visited the University of Western Sydney's reptile house with my TAFE class and a guy there was doing a study on overfeeding. he said that's it's almost impossible to overfeed and he was feeding 2 appropriately sized prey items at each feeding every 5 days. he said that they eat heaps(20%+ bodyweight/week) during the first year and then after that level off at eating 16-18% of their bodyweight each week. he was also feeding a group the 10% body weight/week feeding that they would get in the wild and the size difference of the snakes was huge. 

he said they don't get overweight or obese and just reject food if not hungry. he found that the well fed ones were much nicer to handle and the 10% body weight/week ones were really snappy.

what really got me though was the size difference! the underfed ones were striking at us as we walked past. the well fed ones just sat there and were a dream to handle.


----------



## mrbaggins (May 5, 2010)

I'm getting my first snake soon (getting enclosure stuff over next couple days) and have been looking at childrens, but have read that over time they lose the definition of their patterns, becoming far more solid. Some of the Stimsons and Blonde Macs here look awesome (very much like what I want) and was wondering:
Do they lose their definition like childrens do?
Are they about the same in terms of size/temperament/care/specimen cost?

Cheers.


----------



## mike83 (May 6, 2010)

I thought I would share some pics of my Broome Stimson


----------



## Serpentess (May 6, 2010)

ssssmithy said:


> a semi patternless hatchie.


 
My gosh. It's like I forgot how small they can be. 
Very cute little thing... trying to show how tough it is, lol.


----------



## pistachio117 (May 6, 2010)

Wicked looking pythons everyone!


----------



## Jake_the_snake (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 8, 2010)

*spot in the sun*

was trying to get pics of the amazing colours but it is v.hard or maybe the camera isnt good enough but these pic show a bit of it


----------



## thals (May 8, 2010)

Have put these pics up before under the expo purchases and in my album but couldn't resist posting again here hehe 

These are of my latest addition, bred by Peter Krauss, this little girl is absolutely stunning and quite a rare little blonde spotted from the Atherton Tablelands region, love love love her! Should continue to grow into a stunning adult and can't wait to see some of the babies she will produce in the future!


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 8, 2010)

she is AWESOME, thals


----------



## dickyknee (May 8, 2010)

I was waiting for those pics Thalia , very nice , you should be very happy with it ....


----------



## mike83 (May 8, 2010)

Looks great Thalia I can see why you love her the patterns are amazing and such a great color.


----------



## Boney (May 8, 2010)

nice mac thals very nice ,

heres a couple i breed this year


----------



## PSimmo (May 9, 2010)

I saw your blonde at expo Thals....its a hot little snake.
We will all be watching with interest as it grows.


----------



## Radar (May 9, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> heres one of my female spotteds.



Ok, Am I the ONLY one not seeing a spotted python here....?


----------



## -Matt- (May 9, 2010)

No I see a couple of perfectly normal northern rainforest spotteds


----------



## Dan. (May 10, 2010)

This is my stimmie, winner of best in antaresia class at wild expo this year!!


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 12, 2010)

Congrats Dan she is one gorgeous snake!


----------



## Dan. (May 12, 2010)

Thanks lovesmyreptiles. This snake was real orange when it was younger, like a hypo bredli.
btw, she is a he!!
cheers,
Dan.
www.route66tours.com.au
Reptile tours in the U.S.A


----------



## python_dan89 (May 12, 2010)

Dan awesome looking snake


----------



## Dan. (May 12, 2010)

Thanks mate, hopefully get it to breed this year with a similar female.


----------



## ihaveherps (May 12, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Thanks mate, hopefully get it to breed this year with a similar female.


 
well you better remember to drop me a line if they go again......


----------



## No-two (May 12, 2010)

ihaveherps said:


> well you better remember to drop me a line if they go again......



Me too...


----------



## Dan. (May 12, 2010)

youll be the first on the list herpies!!
And i know you might have a thing or two i might want. (herpies and no-two)!!!!


----------



## Boney (May 15, 2010)

thought my pygmy stims looked pretty blonde looking today so ill put a pic up since i dont have a blonde mac


----------



## Helikaon (May 15, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> View attachment 146286
> View attachment 146287
> thought my pygmy stims looked pretty blonde looking today so ill put a pic up since i dont have a blonde mac View attachment 146285


 
very nice


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 16, 2010)

I am currently chasing a very light coloured male Stimsons to match up with this female Wheat-belt example if someone wants a few grand and can bear to part with it. It doesn't matter where in Australia you reside in either, as this specimen is out side of W.A anyhow.

Regards Dave


----------



## Sel (May 16, 2010)

Omg Thals.. that is HOT

Lucky i didnt see it at expo.. i would have wanted to buy it lol


----------



## thals (May 16, 2010)

Lol thanks Sel, luckily I got in before quite a few people there actually hehehe. And Dave, that light female wheatie is AWESOME! If you end up finding a nice male to pair her up, keep me posted on bubs


----------



## Boney (May 16, 2010)

dave , thats a hot looking stimo i sort of got a pastle looking one


----------



## dottyback (May 16, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I am currently chasing a very light coloured male Stimsons to match up with this female Wheat-belt example if someone wants a few grand and can bear to part with it. It doesn't matter where in Australia you reside in either, as this specimen is out side of W.A anyhow.
> 
> Regards Dave


 
no good for a few years David but a friend of mine has this Stimsons.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 17, 2010)

dottyback that is one insane stimmo interesting to see how it grows


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 19, 2010)

Some "yellow" Childreni. The male is doing the so called "Ghost" thing ( silver sheen thing)


----------



## PSimmo (May 20, 2010)

thats a hot looking stimmie dottyback


----------



## bkevo (May 21, 2010)

similar colour to T+ childreni


----------



## Tegstep (May 21, 2010)

Those are gorgeous Vixen!
Getting my own little mac on wednesday, will post pictures


----------



## dickyknee (May 22, 2010)

A few windorahs .


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 22, 2010)

This is a side project that Brettix and I are working on this season. Two darkish looking Macs will be put together in the hope of making some real dark macs ( Blackulosa's lol ).

The first pic is the male, the second the female. I don't know if people can see what i mean but on the male he has alot of silver and white scales towards his underside. I don't know what this is/means, if anything?


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 27, 2010)

My Caramel Childreni Chance.He recently won 3rd prize at the Frog and Reptile Show at Homebush.


----------



## spazzakazza (May 31, 2010)

My new stimsons hatchie


----------



## AM Pythons (May 31, 2010)

View attachment 148483
View attachment 148484
my pinstripes after a 'cuddle'..


----------



## kristian101 (Jun 2, 2010)

this is semiazas saoking up the sun this morning after a she shed last night....


----------



## Corchen (Jun 2, 2010)

This is Pearl about an hour ago.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jun 28, 2010)

My new male Stimi


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 2, 2010)

some patternless love:shock:


----------



## deebo (Aug 2, 2010)

lookin good stu!


----------



## Jimi (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there any kimberly childreni around?


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

just a couple of pics of my spotted i have had for a few years


----------



## mike83 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice spotted shaye


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

thnx mike


----------



## Flippy (Oct 12, 2010)

Got my first stimsons a few weeks ago. Love it!


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 12, 2010)

Normal childreni .


----------



## shaye (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey dicky is there any chance you could pm me what the patternless childreni usually go for around?? I'm looking at getting a pair in about a month or so 
Cheers mate


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 12, 2010)

shaye said:


> Hey dicky is there any chance you could pm me what the patternless childreni usually go for around?? I'm looking at getting a pair in about a month or so
> Cheers mate


 
I will be selling mine for $350.00 each this year , but all are spoken for .
Those pics above are not my patternless though


----------



## shaye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah k thanx mate il have a look around and see what's going around 
Cheers shaye


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 20, 2010)

a few more to add to the thread.

anyone breeding wheatbelts this year?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 20, 2010)

That one thinks he's an Eastern Brown


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 20, 2010)

they both actually handle quite well, just didn't like the look of the camera or the initial hand coming in to pick them up. the fella in the second pic has mastered the jump and bite technique with a good degree of accuracy, increases his striking range by half a foot :lol:


----------



## billsnake (Oct 21, 2010)

stimmz ma georgtown stimson  2 years in december


----------



## billsnake (Oct 21, 2010)

any idea when he can mate? or reach adult sizeee any one ?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 21, 2010)

fantastic shots guys! Im almost sold on these snakes.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2010)

BigWillieStyles said:


> fantastic shots guys! Im almost sold on these snakes.
> 
> Just thought I would add, that these are actually Liasis not Antaresia as some amature scientists would have you believe!



Are you sure about that ??


----------



## No-two (Oct 21, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Are you sure about that ??


 
Obviously not. Amature.


----------



## slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Normal childreni .



She grew up alright 



No-two said:


> Obviously not. Amature.


 
lol.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 21, 2010)

pffft two week herper


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2010)

slacker said:


> She grew up alright
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


 
Yeah they turned out nothing like I expected , but very happy with them .


----------



## slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> so wheres the updated pics of your ants slacker? anything new and exciting?


 PM sent.



dickyknee said:


> Yeah they turned out nothing like I expected , but very happy with them .


 True. Seems she took after her mother, rather than her father. Would have been better if the latter, but eh, I still think she looks nice


----------



## FAY (Oct 21, 2010)

Some of my ants..........
This is the boy win. The girl win laid 7 ok eggs and 4 slugs this morning...
I now have all four ant species...my faves...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 21, 2010)

nice fay, how old are your perthensis?


----------



## FAY (Oct 21, 2010)

Ozzie, they are 10 months old.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> pffft two week herper


 
How did this post go from asking Lee a question to giving me a ribbing ??:shock:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 21, 2010)

you deseved it lol. i like to follow the trend.


----------



## Saz (Oct 22, 2010)

Gee! This thread is still going!

Updated pickie of my platinum girl, pretty sure she is gravid. I got slugs from her last year so hoping for a better result this year.













And a gravid double stripe/train track spotted, not the best picture


----------



## deebo (Oct 23, 2010)

Saz - that platinum is bloody awesome!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 23, 2010)

my two


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 23, 2010)

hoping for hatchies next season cant wait im going to love it


----------



## Vixen (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow i'm a bit in love with that Plat, I suppose the bubbas are all spoken for? :lol:

She's lovely!


----------



## Saz (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm definitely keeping any that I get from her this season, would be daft to sell them on as its just the start of the project. Depending on how many she has and how they turn out, I might eventually move some on but that's a long way off yet.

She's a nice girl indeed, Tremain Anderson bred her.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Oct 28, 2010)

Male Wheat Belt (in shed at the moment)


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Oct 28, 2010)

Female Wheat belt


----------



## thals (Oct 28, 2010)

Sazzz, that platty girl is freaken AWESOME! I want I want I want


----------



## sawoma (Oct 31, 2010)

*antersia*

some pygmy pythons , Antresia perthensis i bred showing variation from normal patterned animals to patternless. And Speckles.


----------



## pythons unleashed (Oct 31, 2010)

Saz said:


> Gee! This thread is still going!
> 
> Updated pickie of my platinum girl, pretty sure she is gravid. I got slugs from her last year so hoping for a better result this year.
> 
> ...


 
Ha, If you get a clutch from your platinum please give me a call or mp
Cheers


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## billsnake (Nov 4, 2010)

i need a female for my gerorgetown


----------



## Saz (Nov 4, 2010)

YAY! She's laying now, first two eggs are fertile


----------



## deebo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice one Saz - a big clutch hopefully!


----------



## Saz (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Dave, already better than last year so I'm really pleased, but looks like she has another 6 or so in there.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 4, 2010)

not a bad stimmy bonustoken.

Saz that platinum is outstanding! was she paired with another platinum?


----------



## Saz (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Ozzie Python, yep she was paired with a plat from the same line. He isn't as nice as she is though. She laid ten fertile healthy eggs that are safely in the cooker. Hopefully we get some healthy hatchlings *crosses fingers*


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2010)

Saz make sure you keep us updated on those eggs/hatchlings , that female is an absolute cracker.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats Saz
Hope all the eggs hatch


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice Saz. Would love some of them one day.
Thanks Ozzie Python


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2010)

My little spotted python


----------



## phoebe (Nov 7, 2010)

My little man having a chew on my thumb


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 7, 2010)

this girl should be pretty close hopefully, unless shes just playing with my mind.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 16, 2010)

Ooohh! An Antaresia thread! Thanks Colin for steering me here....

I love all Antaresias but at present only have Spotteds but I love them!

Here are a couple of mine....




Can't wait to go back through this thread and see all the pics of your Antaresia!

Cheers!

Mick.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

Elcho.


----------



## deebo (Nov 16, 2010)

hook me up with some of them dicky!

Very nice.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

David Evans said:


> hook me up with some of them dicky!
> 
> Very nice.



They are very nice childreni , they did not go this season but i did not really try either , so next season i will give them a proper go , I've had a few interested so can throw your name in the book if you like ..


----------



## Dan. (Nov 16, 2010)

*you asked for antaresia freaks!!*

i thought i would put some of these pics up for all to see.

After coming home from hospital with my new daughter, i went into the snake room to find this:shock:.

one of my stimsons had eaten the other and it was almost all the way down.
the two snakes had been put together for breeding and have been together since mid may.these snakes had been put together in previous years aswell. i hadnt seperated them yet and in hindsight i guess that was a bad idea.
i wasnt sure what to do about it and i thought that i would pickup the snake in the hope that it would regurgitate. it started to regurgitate straight away and i left it to do this on its own. ive never heard or seen this before,and i didnt want to risk losing both snakes. the snake that was regurgitaed was dead.the two snakes were the same age and the same size and opposite sex.
Any one heard of this happening before.lets hear some constructive feedback.
More pics to follow,


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2010)

not bad brett. seems to be some cracker ants popping up more often these days.

dave, seems you're getting converted to ants more and more, about time


----------



## Perko (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, thats why there's countless threads of why you shouldnt do it.
Congrats on the new bub.



Dan. said:


> i thought i would put some of these pics up for all to see.
> 
> After coming home from hospital with my new daughter, i went into the snake room to find this:shock:.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan. (Nov 16, 2010)

*more pics*


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2010)

dan, antaresia are known to be cannibalistic.

where they heated up again after breeding? at a guess perhaps one of them had no interest in breeding and decided it was time to start feeding again. do you know which one was consumed? i wouldn't imagine a gravid female would be in a hurry to try take on a meal that large.

I usually seperate the snakes as soon as no breeding is witnessed, or immediately when the female looks to be going into shed. I also only keep them together for 1 week max at a time during the breeding season, to rest the male and reduce the risk of one getting bored and deciding to chew on their mate.

and also congrats on the new bub


----------



## No-two (Nov 16, 2010)

I think if anything it's just bad luck.


----------



## Dan. (Nov 16, 2010)

*more pics*


----------



## Dan. (Nov 16, 2010)

ozziepython, i guess your right on that point, most likely the ambient temps and daylight hours have triggered the snakes it feeding mode again and i was just too late in seperating them. there has been no prelay slough from the female.the female was the one that was eaten.
i guess its a lesson for all to take note on the possibillities of cannibalism.
Thanks guys for the congrats on the bub!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2010)

this is probably a good set of images to turn into a sticky thread for those who constantly ask if they can keep their snakes together.

shame though, looks like she was a nice stimmy.


----------



## Dan. (Nov 16, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing when i was searching for other threads about this on here.
There seems to be alot of threads with different opinions, and i guess you could keep pythons together under the right circumstances and conditions. im not suggesting you cant keep them together,just thought people might be intereted in what happened with a pair of mine.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 16, 2010)

This is very interesting.
I am an amateur keeper, and was advised on this forum that Antaresia can be safely kept together!
I have a M & F Mac in together for months and haven't had a problem. Besides separating them for feeding they are always together - they even share the one hide! Am I asking for trouble here????

Mick.


----------



## Perko (Nov 16, 2010)

Check the last few posts, im sure you will find the answer!!!



reptilife said:


> This is very interesting.
> I am an amateur keeper, and was advised on this forum that Antaresia can be safely kept together!
> I have a M & F Mac in together for months and haven't had a problem. Besides separating them for feeding they are always together - they even share the one hide! Am I asking for trouble here????
> 
> Mick.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2010)

never take what you are advised on a forum as gospel! 
some have been doing it for a long time with great success, some not so lucky.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 16, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Check the last few posts, im sure you will find the answer!!!



No need for the rolley-eyes CraigP. I saw the previous pictures but wondered if that was a rare and unlikely scenario, or if that was to be 'expected' when housing Antaresia together...


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

I have had one eat its cage mate to the regurge it and die itself ...
not this one , but was the same size ..


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 16, 2010)

Did this one eat its cage mate and survive?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 16, 2010)

yeh, what did this one do?....


----------



## cement (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes it has the characteristic unfashionable "loch Ness monster" look. : )

Had some maccy eggs laid on Sunday, I was only half hearted about breeding them this year and only had him in for 1 week total. 

I looked at Snake Ranches prices for maculosa today and was surprised!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 16, 2010)

Had some Blondes hatch yesterday. Bit of a mixed bag but here is a pic of the parents and a baby.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 16, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Had some Blondes hatch yesterday. Bit of a mixed bag but here is a pic of the parents and a baby.



GSXR congrats! LOVE the patterning on that hatchie!


----------



## thals (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome stuff Joshy! How many you get in the clutch? Always been a big fan of your eclipse


----------



## bkevo (Nov 16, 2010)

nice mate. my blonde females clutch hatched out last week.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 16, 2010)

reptilife said:


> GSXR congrats! LOVE the patterning on that hatchie!


 
Cheers mate, thanks! There were a few like it,i only got a pic of that one though lol.



thals said:


> Awesome stuff Joshy! How many you get in the clutch? Always been a big fan of your eclipse


 
Thanks Thals  She layed 15 but 2 went bad in the first week  I'm rather fond of that one you got at the Expo 



bkevo said:


> nice mate. my blonde females clutch hatched out last week.


 Thanks mate, i like the female you used, did you get some good ones? Any pics?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 16, 2010)

That hatchy is very cute, congrats GSXR! =)


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Vixen, All the best with your pairing too!


----------



## beeman (Nov 17, 2010)

This little fella hatched the other day, it is quite different from its clutch mates, Might have to hang onto this one and see how it develops


----------



## reptilife (Nov 17, 2010)

VERY interesting!


----------



## shiregirl (Nov 19, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Had some Blondes hatch yesterday. Bit of a mixed bag but here is a pic of the parents and a baby.


 
Keep me in mind Josh


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 20, 2010)

Some of my Antaresia


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 20, 2010)

More


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 20, 2010)

Beeman, can you show us one of him beside a clutch mate so we can see the difference. What locale is it?



beeman said:


> This little fella hatched the other day, it is quite different from its clutch mates, Might have to hang onto this one and see how it develops
> View attachment 172757
> View attachment 172756


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 20, 2010)

Still some more


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 20, 2010)

Last ones


----------



## reptilife (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Antaresia freaks!
I have a question, if I may....

I have decided to construct a snake rack as I have run out of enclosure space and want some Stimsons & Pygmy etc.
I have decided on a plan for the rack but have not decided on tub sizes.
What do you guys suggest as far as tub size goes?
I don't want the 'bare minimum' but would like to know what would be the most desirable. Is bigger always better?
I am thinking of 50 litre tubs L:630mm W:445mm & H:255mm.
Would love to know what you guys use! And pics of your Antaresia racks would be VERY helpful. hint... hint...


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 20, 2010)

You should start a new thread to ask that sort of question.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 20, 2010)

There are plenty of snake rack-related threads, but I am after ideas specific to Antaresia, hence me posting in the Antaresia thread.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm curious too to see what racks people use for adult ants.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 20, 2010)

reptilife said:


> I am thinking of 50 litre tubs L:630mm W:445mm & H:255mm.


 
you would get away with that tub size for adult ants, but a little more floor area wouldn't hurt. 

i keep adults in enclosures with a floor area of 900x600 , heights vary.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 20, 2010)

a nice mix of animals there lachesis, quite like the indee station stims, they from pilbabra pythons?


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Ozzie,the indee's did originally come from Pilbara Pythons.Reptilife,I keep my adults in tubs that measure 670 long,450 wide,170 high.I think they are 40 litre tubs.


----------



## reptilife (Nov 20, 2010)

Lachesis said:


> Thanks Ozzie,the indee's did originally come from Pilbara Pythons.Reptilife,I keep my adults in tubs that measure 670 long,450 wide,170 high.I think they are 40 litre tubs.



Oh Thanks Lachesis! Those pics are great and show sizes well. Those measurements have very similar floor area to what I am looking at, but with less height. Spose height isn't such an important factor though.....

Cheers!


----------



## reptilife (Nov 20, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> you would get away with that tub size for adult ants, but a little more floor area wouldn't hurt.
> 
> i keep adults in enclosures with a floor area of 900x600 , heights vary.



Yes my enclosures are those measurements too. It would be ideal but are tubs available so long and wide? ie, 900 X 600 approx?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 20, 2010)

I use the same racks as Lachesis , I think I may have even built the ones he posted ..
Bells 41L tubs .


----------



## reptilife (Nov 20, 2010)

I have heard you build some rippas, dickyknee - wish I was nearer you! lol
Are they the same tubs too? What are they? - brand,dimensions etc.
Have you just used a 50w heat cord behind the tubs? If so, did you just rout-out space for the cords at the rear of the shelves? Oh so many questions!


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 20, 2010)

reptilife said:


> I have heard you build some rippas, dickyknee - wish I was nearer you! lol
> Are they the same tubs too? What are they? - brand,dimensions etc.
> Have you just used a 50w heat cord behind the tubs? If so, did you just rout-out space for the cords at the rear of the shelves? Oh so many questions!


 
Might be best to start a new thread and i will answer in there , this one was intended to show off ours ants , not racks ..

More ants


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## byron_moses (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice guys looking good


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 25, 2010)

A clutch out today , was a little surprised by the variation ...Looks like they will be good feeders too , I had to pull about 5 apart before they ate each other , check the last pic 
Please note: These are not my Patternless childreni 
Adult male 




Adult female 





Hatchlings


----------



## Dan. (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like some great variations amongst that lot dicky, well done!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 27, 2010)

thats a nice mix in that clutch brett, few keepers amongst them.

nice pair of stims there bonus, i take it the patternless are behaving themselves and eating like pigs for you?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2010)

Pinstripe stimson - new photo from today as he just shed.


----------



## Jason (Nov 27, 2010)

looking good guys. love the pin stripe!
thats some great pattern variation in that clutch dicky!


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 28, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice pair of stims there bonus, i take it the patternless are behaving themselves and eating like pigs for you?



Cheers mate. Yep, the PL's have been eating very well man haha. Heaps stoked with them hey. Will get in touch with ya soon.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## pythrulz (Nov 28, 2010)

Vixenblade great looking blonde mac


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 28, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> A clutch out today , was a little surprised by the variation ...Looks like they will be good feeders too , I had to pull about 5 apart before they ate each other , check the last pic
> Please note: These are not my Patternless childreni


 why is it biting its nose?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 28, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> why is it biting its nose?


 
It's what hatchling ants do , they bite things


----------



## SCam (Dec 7, 2010)

Couple of Cape York blonde macs I bred


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 9, 2010)

Some sunny PL shots.
Female










Male


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pics Billy , good to see you finally got some Patternless to mate .....

Wins and a few childreni hatchlings


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 9, 2010)

cheers mate. All yours are lookin good dude. Love them little rp childreni or whatever you'd call em


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 9, 2010)

Bonustokin said:


> cheers mate. All yours are lookin good dude. Love them little rp childreni or whatever you'd call em


 
I'd call them childreni


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 9, 2010)

yep, bloody nice work for a 2 week herper mate


----------



## deebo (Dec 9, 2010)

Cam - that first one is very nice....a keeper?


----------



## SCam (Dec 10, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Cam - that first one is very nice....a keeper?


Yeh mate probably will be.
Keep em for few sheds and see how they turn out.
Cheers


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 11, 2010)

Love that last Children's Brett and your patternless Bonus' 

Here is another striped maccie, sib' to the one a few pages back Post #1029. Also an unproven rp stimmie and some Wheatbelt stimmies. ( the female is a few sheds behind the male )


----------



## Vixen (Dec 12, 2010)

I just found my first baby of the season with his head out, exciting. =) These are from my blonde mac pair.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 12, 2010)

so cute vixen


----------



## Vixen (Dec 12, 2010)

Out, and the next is pipping.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Vixen,

I just got my first Antaresia, a little pair of Katherine Childrens. SO cute.

I'll have to take some pics and add them to this thread!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 13, 2010)

Have'nt posted on this one so here's my little mac


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheers GSXR. I dont mind the look of those stripey macs mate.


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2010)

Just some of my ants.


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 14, 2010)

Freshly shed Win


----------



## chase77 (Dec 15, 2010)

*my new baby*





my new baby. 11 month old stimson. eating hoppers about to step up to weaners.


----------



## cairnsplecs (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry about the pics but i have three similar to this pics no justice


----------



## cairnsplecs (Dec 19, 2010)

also not sure if u can realy see but there is a small cluster of white scales on the head of this particular snake starting to develop which i have been keeping an eye on


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 20, 2010)

Couple of childreni out today


----------



## Trouble (Dec 20, 2010)

here's my female maccie on her first ever clutch! 





and the father..


----------



## reptilife (Dec 20, 2010)

Beut looking Childreni, Dickyknee!

Congrats on your first Mac eggs, Trouble!


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 20, 2010)

baby spotted crappy pics soz


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 31, 2010)

Wheats 













Childreni


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is an up date on this freak


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 31, 2010)

*spotteds*

first one fluffy second and on charlie


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jan 1, 2011)

Charlie's a blond I picked up about a year ago now. He's much bigger, but I just don't have a camera to do him justice :lol:


----------



## mattG (Jan 1, 2011)

Broome female, little worms due any day now....


----------



## Trouble (Jan 1, 2011)

some updates on my spotteds

female









male


----------



## andrew_117 (Jan 3, 2011)

My female childreni, 13 months old.


----------



## thecat (Jan 11, 2011)

Adding our little girl



l


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 11, 2011)

nice brett! one of your hatchies?


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## dickyknee (Jan 12, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice brett! one of your hatchies?


 
Hey Stu , It's a little broome stimmi I got off Fay .


----------



## turtle_alex (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool antaresia's ppl, I have 2 pairs of childreni, but ireally would like to get my hands on a marbled antaresia or a granite type. Morphs in the antaresia species are nice anyone outthere with cool morphs 
Cheers
Alex


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 13, 2011)

Caramel(scarff) x Patternless , no patternless but still got a few nice ones ...












A normal childreni


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice Brett,do you have any info regarding breeding a patternless with patternless,is there a percentage that are patternless of will all be patternless..I cant find anything regarding this pairing...Love the caramel line...


----------



## No-two (Jan 13, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice Brett,do you have any info regarding breeding a patternless with patternless,is there a percentage that are patternless of will all be patternless..I cant find anything regarding this pairing...Love the caramel line...



Paternless it thought to be a muiltple gene morph, even when two homos are crossed you won't get all paternless you should get 'some' though. The number I'm not sure on.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Mark , i had a clutch of PL x PL this year , but only ended up with 1 survivor which was completely PL , a few did hatch but died with in a few hours they were also PL or close enough to it ...
I cant really be sure of any numbers , maybe this season i can get a full clutch to hatch and give you some figures .


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanx No-Two and Brett,im just wondering if the ratio would be 25% 1 in every 4 or a higher rate..How many hatchies did you get(alive-dead) how many were patternless..I would love to know what ratio you should get with this pairing(patternless x patternless) so if anyone that has breed a pair of patternless,could you please tell me how many were patternless...What results you ended up with..


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 13, 2011)

Mark, 
11 eggs total ,8 eggs made it full term , a few made it out of the eggs and the rest died in the egg. All very small at around 2 - 4 grams ...
1 survived , fully PL 
6 deads were fully PL or close enough to it , all though very tiny and not the best looking specimens to gauge it ..
1 patterned .


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanx heaps Brett,that is a good percentage,pity some didnt make it...Hope this season you get a great result...


----------



## python_dan89 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work Brett


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 20, 2011)

what size enclosures does everyone keep there Antaresia's in? just a query


----------



## hrafna (Jan 22, 2011)

this might be the dumbest question ever but i was wondering what are the differences between the diffrent locations of stimson's pythons? which tend to be darker or lighter, more patterning etc etc?


----------



## Saz (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful animals! The wheatbelts are lovely looking, and the patternless too.

Updated pickies of my favourite plat girl;


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 22, 2011)

Saz, incredible looking animals. And Trouble, amazing photos, especially the 2nd one.
I will try patternless x patternless this year hopefully. Wish me luck.






I will also try patternless pygmy x het for patternless


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 22, 2011)

Few keepers ...
PLxCaramel





Broome stimmi 





The one and only PL for this season 





Katherine 











shortstuff61 said:


> Saz, incredible looking animals. And Trouble, amazing photos, especially the 2nd one.
> I will try patternless x patternless this year hopefully. Wish me luck.
> 
> I will also try patternless pygmy x het for patternless
> View attachment 182858


 
Het for Patternless ???


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 22, 2011)

I wasn't sure on the term myself, but that's what I was told. Maybe someone can clear that up for me.
Came from same clutch as Patternless hatchlings. Wasn't too fussed as I was only after normals so I ended up getting a couple of each but lost (my one and only snake loss) one of the patternless last year 
Anyway I'll give them a go this year and see what happens.

Also, off topic but I saw an ad recently on RDU for patternless and het for patternless Pink Tongues. Cheap too. Is this possible?


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 24, 2011)

some pics of mine


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2011)

Wheatie!


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice Wheatie there Vixen


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, yours are quite the stunners too!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice Vixen,....getting a Wheatie hatchie soon myself....maybe end of March depending on how the feeding goes before release. Anyone who is interested they're from Congo_Python's recent clutch here

How old is that one Vixen??


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's a recent of my male Vixen , female was on shed so ill get her later ..
Male Wheat






Windorah


----------



## Smithers (Jan 25, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Wheatie!


 
Any plans on breeding this stunner?


----------



## Bonustokin (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice Vixen and Dicky.
Some legend sent me these childreni the other day


----------



## Vixen (Jan 25, 2011)

Love that male of yours Dicky! 

Smithers - I plan to try them next year if she is a good enough size. =)


----------



## Smithers (Jan 25, 2011)

Smithers - I plan to try them next year if she is a good enough size. =)[/QUOTE]

Thanks Vixen Fingers crossed for ya...let me know please


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 25, 2011)

Some nice Wheaties Brett and Vixen!

These two are probably from the same clutch, Though the female ( first two pics ) is a few sheds behind :?


----------



## mattG (Jan 26, 2011)

Windorah female


----------



## Unsub (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a nice little wheatbelt I picked up last week. A very docile female.


----------



## bkevo (Jan 26, 2011)

one im holding back


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jan 30, 2011)

My Male Caramel Childreni


----------



## Klaery (Jan 30, 2011)

My new pair of windorah stimmies


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 31, 2011)

Female wheat


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

My new Platinum i thought i would add to the thread.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Feb 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> My new Platinum i thought i would add to the thread.


 
Absolutely gorgeous colours and pattern!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

JupiterCreek said:


> Absolutely gorgeous colours and pattern!


 
Thankyou! I just need to find a girl now...... not very easy!


----------



## Darijo (Feb 11, 2011)

*Here is my little Childrens Python "Oscar"*





Here is my Childrens Pythton "Oscar" just after a shed.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 11, 2011)

Gorgeous Platinum Jay


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, i'll have to take some better pics soon to share. Trouble is he strikes at EVERYTHING and wont sit still lol


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 11, 2011)

Elcho's


----------



## beeman (Feb 11, 2011)

WBs


----------



## MamaBear (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't attached pictures in a thread before, so I hope I'm doing this right :lol:
Here are some shots of my now 3 month old Childrens! I didn't realise how fast they grow! In the past month it's grown 8 cm!


----------



## Sammy6 (Feb 12, 2011)

looking at a stimmy or a spotted for my very first snake..any recommendations for a begginer?
any comments appreciated 
also, anyone have or know anyone that has some hatchies for sale in Vic?


cheers,
sam


----------



## reptilife (Feb 15, 2011)

Sammy6 said:


> looking at a stimmy or a spotted for my very first snake..any recommendations for a begginer?
> any comments appreciated
> also, anyone have or know anyone that has some hatchies for sale in Vic?
> 
> ...



A good place to start would be at the VHS Reptile Expo in Melbourne on the 19th of February (Showgrounds).

Lots of people to ask advice of, and lots of hatchies to chose from, and no-doubt at pretty good prices.


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't look like any elcho hatchlings i've ever seen. Who did they come from?



Bonustokin said:


> Elcho's


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

I was gonna ask do they darken up as adults, as I've never seen a hatchling.


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 15, 2011)

I am aware they darken up, but the hatchlings are heavily blotched and tighter together than the above picture. Also from the side they have a distinct bold black line at the top end. As they all originated from the same stock i am a bit dubious about the above ones.

Gird


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 15, 2011)

pm sent gird

Would someone like to post some pics of elcho hatchos so i can see what theyre ment to look like then please? 
You are the 2nd person to mention this to me gird. 
I know the parents of mine look just like any other adult elcho... and the guy had no reason to lie to me... I'd be dirty if theyre not...


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 15, 2011)

One of my childreni hatchies took a liking to my ring finger lol . She didn`t let go for around 10 minutes lol


----------



## Smithers (Feb 15, 2011)

View attachment 186264
View attachment 186265
View attachment 186266
View attachment 186267
View attachment 186268


A mixed bag of fun pics with Smithers


----------



## 10hcaro (Feb 15, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 186264
> View attachment 186265
> View attachment 186266
> View attachment 186267
> ...



I'm loving that enclosure in the 4th pic!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Louise,...I recon he did also,...was for ever cruising around in and outta things...I think he felt safe there was a few things to dart into if needed...


----------



## Mercurian (Feb 15, 2011)

This is my critter - when he was brand new and now. his colouring has darkened but he's still delightful and his belly is still such a bright white. and as you can see, the whole "ground dwelling" thing doesn't apply to him much... we don't like stereotypes.


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 15, 2011)

One of the T+ Childrens pair i bought at the Expo on sunday.They were not on display for sale.Met the seller at expo to buy.Also a pic of my Female Barrow Creek stimmi i just took.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice there Lachesis


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Feb 15, 2011)

just woundering bonus 
what is the "specal feature" about the elcho's ? 
is it a locality or something? 

sorry for the noobish question, im just intreauged about them is all


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah pyro, its a locality. Elcho island. They are really dark as adults.


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

There are a few threads on here that had, in the past at least, pictures of Elcho Island childreni that show how dark they are. There is also a pic of what must be one at the castle hill expo, in the photos of the sunburst stimmi.

Lachesis, those are some stunning childreni! I love the caramels. Tho I'm still not 100% on the difference in appearance between these and the Skarff caramels. For eg, I understand that the 'T+' appearance of T+ childreni is a discrete genetic trait, not a line bred one, while the Skarff ones are line bred. Can anyone tell me if this is right?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Feb 15, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Yeah pyro, its a locality. Elcho island. They are really dark as adults.



ah ok, thanks for clearing that up bonus, 
they sound like they will be nice looking specimens when there adults


----------



## hugsta (Feb 15, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> just woundering bonus
> what is the "specal feature" about the elcho's ?
> is it a locality or something?
> 
> sorry for the noobish question, im just intreauged about them is all


Yeh locale animal. i personally don't see anything special about them. I have had them before and I moved them all on, they are just a darkish childreni if you like that sort of thing, pretty ordinary compared to other stuff around IMO.



killimike said:


> There are a few threads on here that had, in the past at least, pictures of Elcho Island childreni that show how dark they are. There is also a pic of what must be one at the castle hill expo, in the photos of the sunburst stimmi.
> 
> Lachesis, those are some stunning childreni! I love the caramels. Tho I'm still not 100% on the difference in appearance between these and the Skarff caramels. For eg, I understand that the 'T+' appearance of T+ childreni is a discrete genetic trait, not a line bred one, while the Skarff ones are line bred. Can anyone tell me if this is right?


 
T+ caramels are a proven recesive trait, so being genetic you can have certain gaurantees when breeding them. ie, put a caramel over a normal and you will get hets. caramel over hets gives a clutch of 50/50. With Shanes they are just line bred, although nice looking animals, they are nothing compared to proven genetics. Overseas the word 'Caramel' used in herp terminolagy refers to a T+ animal.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 15, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Yeh locale animal. i personally don't see anything special about them. I have had them before and I moved them all on, they are just a darkish childreni if you like that sort of thing, pretty ordinary compared to other stuff around IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Ditto, i have a real aversion to dark coloured snakes. I like bright and light colours, those T+ are amazing!


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks!
I love the fact they are dark, darker the better. No different than people who really love the black diamonds. I still love the light colours as well.


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Huh, I typed out a longwinded reply and it got eaten....

Anyhoo, IMHO the Elcho Islands are really attractive. As I said before, there are a few pics of them on here including some from the expo, you can see how distinctive they are.

Hugsta thanks for the run down on caramels, that is what I thought, but wasn't sure. I think they are both beautiful. I do like the discrete nature of a "single gene" morph tho, as opposed to line-bred. Either it is or it ain't (Or it's a het, but anyway...), as opposed to what seems to be the mess with other subjective things like 'hypo'...


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 15, 2011)

> As I said before, there are a few pics of them on here including some from the expo, you can see how distinctive they are.


I seen the picture from the expo you are talking about.. it doesnt say its an elcho though, just says 'Dark'.
There are pics of elcho hatchies here, as u can see they start out fairly light... Link http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/bit-151187/


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for that link Bonustokin! The question about them losing their pattern was actually asked in that thread too 

About the expo ones, yeah, you're right, I meant to say that they were not definitely EI, just 'dark'. Can always ask the owner  Very cool looking at any rate!


----------



## No-two (Feb 15, 2011)

A few of these are elchos, a few aren't. 

















The closest snake here is a real Elcho.




And this one.




These aren't elchos, obviously.


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 15, 2011)

My guess is hatchling 1 and hatchling 3, can pick them a mile off.

Gird


----------



## Klaery (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry I try not to comment on these threads unless I have a picture to add but I have to say that photo with all of them lined up is absolutely fantastic. Should add what each one really is


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2011)

hahahaha Hayden, that fourth last pic is tops.


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Smashing feeding pic! Surprised that they all cooperated 

And thanks for the pic specifically of the Elcho, looks great too.


----------



## the_brad (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey killmike have u seen T+ in the flesh next to scaff caramel? Nothing like each other! They look like a different species! I use to keep skaff caramel.. Nice snakes but nothin on the T+


----------



## Smithers (Feb 15, 2011)

Last two are my faves,..be nice to see the tri colour when older,...thanks for showing us


----------



## beeman (Feb 15, 2011)

1- Wheatbelt juvie
2-Broome juvie
3-Adult DeGrey (pilbara) critter


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

the_brad said:


> Hey killmike have u seen T+ in the flesh next to scaff caramel? Nothing like each other! They look like a different species! I use to keep skaff caramel.. Nice snakes but nothin on the T+



No mate I haven't, but I'd love the opportunity... why, is that an offer? ;-)


----------



## dale1988 (Feb 16, 2011)

i noticed in alot of your guys photos most of the snakes are in click clacks are they better of in these enclosures?


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 16, 2011)

Depends on the size of the snake, but also because antaresia sp. are a small snake they can be kept well in tubs etc, but the never ending debate wether it is good for them or not will never end?


----------



## reptilife (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys,
I would really love to source an Elcho Is. Childreni. Does anyone here have them or able to point me in the right direction?
I love the darker colored specimens, and after seeing an Elcho Is. local Childreni I am hooked!


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 18, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Hey guys,
> I would really love to source an Elcho Is. Childreni. Does anyone here have them or able to point me in the right direction?
> I love the darker colored specimens, and after seeing an Elcho Is. local Childreni I am hooked!


 
No-Two or Minka had some for sale.
I have an adult pair and they are very nice , pics on the net really do not do show the off well though , one of those snakes you need to see in the flesh to get a good idea on the look.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 18, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> No-Two or Minka had some for sale.
> I have an adult pair and they are very nice , pics on the net really do not do show the off well though , one of those snakes you need to see in the flesh to get a good idea on the look.



Thanks for the reply.

I have heard from someone here who may have some toward the end of the year.
I am happy to wait til then, as I will no-doubt be broke after the Expo tomorrow....


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

No-Two lives in Melbourne, if you contact him today he can more than likely bring some to the expo for you tomorrow!


----------



## No-two (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> No-Two lives in Melbourne, if you contact him today he can more than likely bring some to the expo for you tomorrow!



Sold out a long time ago. Thanks though.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

There you go reptilife.... too late! lol


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 18, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have heard from someone here who may have some toward the end of the year.
> I am happy to wait til then, as I will no-doubt be broke after the Expo tomorrow....


 
If you don't find any give me a yell as I might have a clutch out this year if all goes to plan .


----------



## Vixen (Feb 18, 2011)

Two little blondies I bred this season.


----------



## Sammy6 (Feb 20, 2011)

got this little spotted at the expo yesterday and fed beautifully today


----------



## bigfella77 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, I have a stimi yearling and have my enclosure set up in my living room, he has a warm end and a cool end with a hidey hole in each area but im wondering if i should be covering his tank while im still up at night, being mainly nocturnal i worry his location and exposure to artificial light may screw up his internal clock. This is my first ever herp and id hate to scew him up.

Here is my little mate.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 27, 2011)

Some advice people, if I may.....

I am looking at purchasing a female Blonde Mac and am making the trip to Melbourne on Sunday to view a couple.
There is also another one advertised in Melb, a 2 year old, full history but not from a 'known' breeder.
I feel the price on the snake is too high. Ordinarily I am happy to pay 'whatever' for a herp if it's what I need/want, but you gotta draw the line!
I ask you, what is a "reasonable price" for a 2 foot, 2 y/o Blonde Mac from a private collection? She appears to be a nice individual, nicely marked, but no show stopper!

I know this is a "how-long-is-a-piece-of-string" scenario, but what do YOU consider a fair price?


----------



## LatinaCarrino6 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My Female Sandfire Stimson Yearling*



Named Gee Tee


----------



## mike83 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pygmy Stimson having his dinner  






Broome Stimson yearling


----------



## Saz (Mar 4, 2011)

Updated pickie of Platinum hatchling - this one is the biggest


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow saz, that is a stunner. Very nice indeed.


----------



## zulu (Mar 13, 2011)

Some pics of one of the Alice Springs stimsons that i kept,they hatched out of ten small eggs.

One of the Gold stimsons,they are far NW NSW ,i like the pattern on this one,they come out of large eggs,bare little resemblance to alice springs stimsoni except that they share the same scientific name.

Gold stimsons is first on left


----------



## Renenet (Mar 13, 2011)

My stimmie, Zephyr, three months old today. There's some more pictures here.


----------



## Peter-Birch (Mar 16, 2011)

platinum & sunburst


----------



## Latino (Mar 16, 2011)

Picked up a 2 month old Stimo today will get pics up tomoro 

Heres some pics


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 27, 2011)

My Katherine Childreni


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 3, 2011)

Windorah





Patternless


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 7, 2011)

manchild said:


> platinum & sunburst



Hey manchild - let me know when you have some sunburst available - I love it!



PilbaraPythons said:


> Here is an up date on this freak



Can you tell me a bit more about your "freak" - is lovely, hope it is heritable!


----------



## sammy_01 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah that sunburst is a stunner!


----------



## shelley_thatcher (Apr 8, 2011)

My baby 
such a poser!!!


----------



## snakebag (Apr 8, 2011)

haha great shot shelly


----------



## shelley_thatcher (Apr 8, 2011)

it took about three months before he/she decided to go through the eyes but it was so worth the wait!!! lol thank god for camera phones


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 11, 2011)

A pic of a Blonde taken tonight with and without flash.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the pattern on that blonde - very, very nice... hope you plan to breed it!


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nah, no breeding, he'll be freighting it down to me. Cheers Josh!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Love the pattern on that blonde - very, very nice... hope you plan to breed it!


 
Thanks! Fingers crossed, i will breed it to one of the others i have attached (dodgy) pics of if/when i get them going properly.



chrisso81 said:


> Nah, no breeding, he'll be freighting it down to me. Cheers Josh!


 
Hey Chris,

Check your letterbox in a few days, it's in the post! lol.


----------



## deebo (Apr 12, 2011)

big thanks to steve (fishead) for this little pair! Very happy to add these to the collection.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 12, 2011)

david evans said:


> big thanks to steve (fishead) for this little pair! Very happy to add these to the collection.
> 
> Cheers,
> dave


 very nice!

T+ ???


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 15, 2011)

bonustokin, 
is that first childreni a pattenless?


----------



## Saz (Apr 15, 2011)

Holdback Plats from last season;

1





2





3





4


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2011)

oh wow, they are amazing. what are plats though? sorry im new to all this?


----------



## Saz (Apr 15, 2011)

They are spotted pythons, with this particular line being called 'Platinum'.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks saz! they are spectacular! i think i have just found my next snake!!!


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 15, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> bonustokin,
> is that first childreni a pattenless?


 
Yeah, sure is mate.

Few more pics...

Male patternless hatchy.









Female Windorah


----------



## Princess-Sparkle (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow....Great pics.....nice snakes


----------



## gozz (Apr 16, 2011)

heres one i hatched this season ......


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 16, 2011)

gozz said:


> heres one i hatched this season ......



Nice gozz - what locale?


----------



## gozz (Apr 16, 2011)

leigh creek .....windora mix


----------



## PSimmo (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of De Grey's from beeman...awesome animals that photos don't do justice.

Male





Female


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet stimmis Simmo!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 17, 2011)

I am in love


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow simmo they are beautiful!


----------



## PSimmo (Apr 17, 2011)

cheers...I am stoked with them.


----------



## beeman (Apr 17, 2011)

PSimmo said:


> cheers...I am stoked with them.


 
Glad to hear mate 

They look good in those pics!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 17, 2011)

hot hot hot love these snakes


----------



## killimike (Apr 17, 2011)

Those are some nice stimmies beeman and PSimmo! Can I ask how old the guys in the pics are?


----------



## PSimmo (Apr 18, 2011)

they are about 14 months


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks. Good luck with them!


----------



## Brad87 (Apr 24, 2011)

My male Stimmy.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Apr 24, 2011)

My Childreni (hatched Oct 2010) She is changing with every shed


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 24, 2011)

gozz said:


> heres one i hatched this season ......


 
That id a stunner! I would love to see it as an adult!


----------



## Lachesis (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 197672
my patternless


----------



## nathancl (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anybody keep blondes that where bred by Sam Darmody?


----------



## killimike (Apr 28, 2011)

That is a great patternless Jason. Is it just the light that gives him that blueish cast?


----------



## Lachesis (Apr 28, 2011)

killimike,that patternless was photograped in the sun,here is the same snake in his rack,photo taken with flash and on iphone with both pics


----------



## deebo (May 1, 2011)

My trio of patternless childrens taken on my iphone this morning.......now which one was the male again???? 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## malachi51 (May 1, 2011)

my little Stimson's Python, Charlie, picked him up yesterday


----------



## chewbacca (May 1, 2011)

gozz said:


> heres one i hatched this season ......


 
stunning, looks like a giraffe


----------



## Darkhorse (May 1, 2011)

David Evans said:


> .......now which one was the male again????



- the one that won't ask for directions when lost!


----------



## killimike (May 3, 2011)

David and Lachesis, stunning patternless  What a difference the lighting makes!


----------



## Bryce (May 4, 2011)

Brilliant animals everyone. Will update some pics soon.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 6, 2011)

My Male Wheat Belt


----------



## Bonustokin (May 7, 2011)

elcho hatcho


----------



## Defective (May 7, 2011)

my little girl that i got off of Andyh. shes a gammon ranges locale stimmie and this is her first feed with me this morning


----------



## reptilife (May 8, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> elcho hatcho



Beautiful Elcho... I Want! I Want!
I have a lovely dark pair of Darwin locale Childreni but would love some Elcho Is. examples!


----------



## Smithers (May 8, 2011)

View attachment 199193
View attachment 199194
View attachment 199195


----------



## dickyknee (May 8, 2011)




----------



## beeman (May 8, 2011)

..


----------



## Smithers (May 8, 2011)

A hatrick of Wheaties


----------



## Bonustokin (May 8, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Beautiful Elcho... I Want! I Want!
> I have a lovely dark pair of Darwin locale Childreni but would love some Elcho Is. examples!



Yeah they are nice snakes. Unfortunately you will get 'experts' trying to telling you theyre not Elcho's... Apparently mine are MT Isa's... :lol:


----------



## reptilife (May 8, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Yeah they are nice snakes. Unfortunately you will get 'experts' trying to telling you theyre not Elcho's... Apparently mine are MT Isa's... :lol:



Unfortunately we often have to take a seller at his word. I have been offered animals in the past which were clearly not what the seller claimed they were. Problem is the less experienced hobbyist is easily fooled.

A quick question, if I may.

I have been trying to find credible information on the www regarding the gestation period of Antaresia species.
I have found lots of sites saying they will hatch around 45 days from being layed, butwhat is the period between mating and laying?


----------



## Bonustokin (May 8, 2011)

> Unfortunately we often have to take a seller at his word.


This is always the case, unless you catch the animals yaself...

No idea about the period between mating and laying... I guess its hard to know, as the pythons can mate for many weeks... I really dont know sorry...


----------



## girdheinz (May 8, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Yeah they are nice snakes. Unfortunately you will get 'experts' trying to telling you theyre not Elcho's... Apparently mine are MT Isa's... :lol:


 
lmao billy, how are those patternless coming along buddy, they had a pretty strong pattern as youngsters. How's your genetic understanding coming along mate, i have heard you have some radical theories.

Girdla


----------



## Bonustokin (May 8, 2011)

man, thats alot of questions for an expert...


----------



## Dan40D (May 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> A hatrick of Wheaties


 
Lets have another one, cause Wheaties are cool.

First pics of my little 5 month old fella Samson, handled him for the first time today after letting him settle in for a week, shed, fed and seemingly now happy, didn't even attempt to eat me. Shame the last one isn't quiet sharp.


----------



## girdheinz (May 8, 2011)

"REAL ELCHO"







"T Plus"


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2011)

girdheinz said:


> "REAL ELCHO"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a difference between a 'real' Elcho and a 'unreal' one?


----------



## girdheinz (May 8, 2011)

Yeah Fay, where it was collected. There are a few mislabelled elcho's going around, do your homework if you want the real deal.


----------



## Bonustokin (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, if you didnt get one from gird, then it must be a mislabelled one...


----------



## reptilife (May 8, 2011)

Bonustokin... as I said; Beautiful Elcho's.


----------



## damian83 (May 8, 2011)

love the second childreni fay


----------



## beeman (May 30, 2011)

bump this to the top so it doesnt get lost


----------



## zulu (May 31, 2011)

Some alice springs stimsons and a gold stimsons that i bred last year.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 31, 2011)

love that gold zulu!


----------



## Dan40D (May 31, 2011)

Agree, that gold one is very speccie.


----------



## killimike (May 31, 2011)

+1 on the gold stimsons!

Is it a SW Qld one?


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 31, 2011)

Why are the smaller pythons the ones everyone breeds morphs with??
In America they have lots of ball python morphs. In Australia we have lots of Anterasia morphs

Nice golden pyton btw Zulu 


Will


----------



## killimike (May 31, 2011)

Smaller snakes? What about BHPs and carpets here, not to mention retic overseas?


----------



## Darkhorse (May 31, 2011)

That gold stimmie is hot!!!!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 31, 2011)

zulu any pics of the gold stimmie as a hatchling?


----------



## Helikaon (May 31, 2011)

my pilbaras and their babies


----------



## zulu (Jun 1, 2011)

Another gold stimsons i kept from last years,nice pilbarras helikaon.


----------



## FAY (Jun 1, 2011)

zulu said:


> Another gold stimsons i kept from last years,nice pilbarras helikaon.



Zulu, they look like wins.

My win.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## killimike (Jun 1, 2011)

FAY said:


> Zulu, they look like wins.
> 
> My win.


 
That's a nice win Fay!

I think what people refer to as gold stimmies are said to come from south west Queensland, sometimes with a more specific locale associated? Hope you and zulu have more next season!


----------



## zulu (Jun 1, 2011)

FAY said:


> Zulu, they look like wins.
> 
> My win.


 
Gold stimsons are a type from NSW that are selectively bred,they are on average more reduced than windorahs in pattern.



pyrodarknessanny said:


> zulu any pics of the gold stimmie as a hatchling?


 
Ile put some pics of hatcling and one a little smaller.



killimike said:


> +1 on the gold stimsons!
> 
> Is it a SW Qld one?


 
they are from NW NSW


----------



## Klaery (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is one of my elcho island childreni.

Zulu those hatchlings are amazing!


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 1, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


>


 
that stimo is amazing


----------



## blakehose (Jun 1, 2011)

Helikaon said:


> that stimo is amazing



Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 1, 2011)

That's an amazing Ant Echiopsis


----------



## Albs (Jun 1, 2011)

*Georgetown Stimmie*

Here is one of my male georgetown stimmies. He is quite different to any others I have and is more reduced in pattern also. I am waiting for some of his offspring to grow up and mate back over to see what happens.


----------



## zulu (Jun 1, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


>


 
That is an insane looking stimsons,thought it was a mutant coastal carpet until i looked closely at the head !


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


>


 
That is an amazingly patterned stimmie!!!!


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 1, 2011)

The female under him isnt bad either, shes just in the dog turd phase before shed. Hes a bit of a strange one, fingers crossed hes up to the job this season.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 1, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


> The female under him isnt bad either, shes just in the dog turd phase before shed. Hes a bit of a strange one, fingers crossed hes up to the job this season.


 
fingers crossed indeed mate... good luck with that cracking stimmi.


----------



## hrafna (Jun 2, 2011)

finally i can add to this thread.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 2, 2011)

Cute little guy/girl hrafna


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 6, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


> The female under him isnt bad either, shes just in the dog turd phase before shed. Hes a bit of a strange one, fingers crossed hes up to the job this season.


They are amazing looking stimmies. What locale are they? Did you produce them?
If he does get the job done and u have one to spare.... pm me!


----------



## Echiopsis (Jun 7, 2011)

Theyre wild caught wheat belt animals. I havent seen too many like the male, ill be a happy man if he gets the job done this season.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 7, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> If he does get the job done and u have one to spare.... pm me!



Ditto. That male especially is extraordinary.


----------



## discountreptile (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cadwallader (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW they look very nice 
impressive


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 7, 2011)

discountreptile said:


> View attachment 204555


 
ok.... details please!!!!


----------



## Klaery (Jun 7, 2011)

whoa!... haha ok you have our attention.


----------



## discountreptile (Jun 7, 2011)

They should be on the market next year,

All going well


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 7, 2011)

discountreptile said:


> View attachment 204555


 
was gunna ask when more of thiese would finaly show up. 
marbaled childrini right?


----------



## discountreptile (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct

although its spelt marble childreni

lol

Simon still has them and should be releasing them soon, fingers crossed


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 7, 2011)

ah cool, any pics of yearlings floating around, or just hatchies and the founding female?


----------



## marteed (Jun 8, 2011)

These are my lill ones, the 2 spotteds are snap happy.





Sorry about the bad pic quality!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 8, 2011)

A big old Elcho.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 10, 2011)

Young elcho


----------



## reptilife (Jun 10, 2011)

Bloody beautiful.


----------



## benninsw (Jun 10, 2011)

flinders ranges stimson


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gorgeous Elcho childreni there...I haven't seen one as beautiful as the ones in the pictures above.
Keep these lines going, they are just stunning


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are two freshly shed Blondes  Both with flash and without.


----------



## reptilife (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the ventral stripe on that Mac, GSXR!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 11, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Love the ventral stripe on that Mac, GSXR!


 
Thanks!  I think you mean dorsal though.....


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 205028
View attachment 205029
View attachment 205030


----------



## mxf92 (Jun 11, 2011)

what does antaresia mean???


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

Wiki, so not sure how true it is

The name is taken from the star Antares, the 'tail' in the constellation Scorpius. The genus name was created in 1984 by Wells and Wellington in a revision of Children's pythons, those previously described as a single species in the genus _Liasis_. Despite a petition to suppress the taxonomic work of these authors, it gained wide acceptance and publication in 1991.


----------



## mike_k (Jun 11, 2011)

Thought this would be a great place to ask, what size enclosure do u recommend for a antarisia. Got told a 600 X 450 X 450 would be fine, just wanted to double check an thought u lot would be the best to check with!!


----------



## hrafna (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## FAY (Jun 11, 2011)

mike_k said:


> Thought this would be a great place to ask, what size enclosure do u recommend for a antarisia. Got told a 600 X 450 X 450 would be fine, just wanted to double check an thought u lot would be the best to check with!!



2ft by 1foot is what I have most of mine in. They are all healthy and thrive.


----------



## Lachesis (Jun 11, 2011)

Im after some female or pairs of Elcho childrens.If anyone can help please pm me.


----------



## mike_k (Jun 11, 2011)

FAY said:


> 2ft by 1foot is what I have most of mine in. They are all healthy and thrive.


 
So could u keep more then one in what I have or reckon that'd start gettin cramped?


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 11, 2011)

benninsw said:


> View attachment 204919
> 
> 
> View attachment 204921
> ...



Just awesome - love it! Any breeding plans?


----------



## benninsw (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah hope to breed her.. a year or so before that though..


----------



## Klaery (Jun 12, 2011)

Taken this morning. A pair of Normington (Gulf) locale stimson pythons. Ignore the poop, removed soon after.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 13, 2011)

seems these two aren't shy and getting straight down to business. 
he went in with her about 40minutes ago


----------



## deebo (Jun 13, 2011)

nice one stu!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 14, 2011)

discountreptile said:


> View attachment 204555


 
These marble childrens are amazing .
keep us updated please
Roger


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 16, 2011)

My West Macdonells.


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great colours and markings on yours marcmarc- I like the darker edging.


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, I am really into the female's patterning (the one feeding). Fingers crossed they breed this season!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

well... I hope she does breed for you marcmarc - she really is a stunner!


----------



## snakes73 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Pearl Pygmy*

I don't know if you seen this guy that's posted on another forum but its a pearl Perthensis in Europe. Very sweet looking snake.








Pearl perthensis .. next step


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 18, 2011)

Some adult Cairns Macs , and a couple of weird looking hatchies of theirs.
































Cheers


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 18, 2011)

snakes73 said:


> I don't know if you seen this guy that's posted on another forum but its a pearl Perthensis in Europe. Very sweet looking snake.



yeah i seen 'em very nice , wounder waht mutatuion it is, 
apparently there expecting eggs from them now.


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 18, 2011)

Ncie hatchys rory, are they hold backs?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 18, 2011)

Helikaon said:


> Ncie hatchys rory, are they hold backs?



Yeah , in the past I have always flung the hatchies to mates. Going to hold on to a few from this season.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice macci's rory. That first hatcho is a little cracker mate.
Heres a updated win pic


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jun 29, 2011)

View attachment 207176
My Wheat belts

Stimi`sView attachment 207391


----------



## Bonustokin (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 4, 2011)

that's crazy! if i ever see one for sale im getten it. all the best and good luck with your hobby/addiction.


----------



## Lachesis (Jul 8, 2011)

I stuffed up the last post.In order are Pygmy Stimson,Windorah Stimsons,Cloncurry Stimsons and Caramel Childrens


----------



## reptilife (Jul 9, 2011)

Wondering what exactly 'Caramel' means... does it relate purely to the coloration or is it referring to a particular locality where the 'caramel' color is common?

The reason I ask is that today I went to collecxt a pair of Spotteds I had purchased, and while I was there I commented on a Caramel Childreni in another enclosure.
The owner stated "Oh no, He's not a Caramel.... that's just his colour."
So I'm thinking ***? Isn't Caramel referring to the colour???
So I am a tad confused. He certainly looks just 'as Caramel' as the pic above.
Anyway, I offered them $50 for him and they agreed! So I went to the City for two snakes, and came home with three! Gotta love that!
Anyone able to clarify the "Caramel" thing for me please?


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 9, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Bonustokin (Jul 10, 2011)

Mix bag


----------



## D3pro (Jul 10, 2011)

The humble spotted


----------



## Pauld (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's my Canadian Children's F (50 cm) claimed to be a "caramel" phase. Just looks browner to me.


----------



## girdheinz (Jul 11, 2011)

There is confusion with the use of the term "caramel". In the US a "caramel" is the name given generally to a T+ albino. A T+ animal generally has lavender or caramel skin due to tyrosinase pigment being expressed in the mutation.

In the case of Children's pythons in Australia, there is a lot of confusion as we have 2 lines of animals known as "caramels".

We have the T+ caramel's - this means that the mutation is caused by a single recessive gene (a type of albinism) and can be bred true. You will see both T+ and T+ hets for sale.

T+







The other line of caramel "children's pythons" are a line bred or polygenic trait (many genes). This line is produced by selective breeding of the most "caramel" animals.


----------



## FAY (Jul 11, 2011)

I want the 'patternless caramel' LOL


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2011)

T+ caramels are a gorgeous animal. Here is a crappy pic of one of my males.


----------



## girdheinz (Jul 11, 2011)

oh now come on Fay (ha ha) that T+ actually does have a pattern, you can see it faintly there. One thing with the T+ animals is that their pattern is less visible as the pigment on the pattern is masked as well, but it's still there i can assure you. It ends up a purplish colour.

Gird


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 13, 2011)

quick check on the girls this morning and had my phone on me. first one is looking promising.

going to give the girl in the middle photo a crack at maternal incubation this year. looking forward to watching her be a mother.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 13, 2011)

Few pics to keep it rolling ...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck with this yrs breeding OP esp with the maternal incubation, lovely snakes. Is the last a PL Childrens?

Nice bunch there Brett, like that Spotted


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep us posted on the maternal girl Stu , it is some thing I'd like to do one day so will be good to get some info ...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 13, 2011)

smithers- yep she's a PL.

dicky, will do if it works. just putting a foam box in with an entry hole and spag moss in it (maybe even a mix of spag, coir or peat moss and a bit of moist sand on the base of the box). water bowl under the heat lamp and cross my fingers i get high humidity and don't dry them out.

she's got plenty of condition on her to do maternal incubation as i rested her last year planning to give it a try so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## melwelch (Jul 17, 2011)

*My baby Spotted python*

Hey guys.. This is my baby spotted 'Houdini' 5 months old! Pic was taken from my phone so it's not that good!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 18, 2011)

hugsta said:


> T+ caramels are a gorgeous animal. Here is a crappy pic of one of my males.


 


girdheinz said:


> There is confusion with the use of the term "caramel". In the US a "caramel" is the name given generally to a T+ albino. A T+ animal generally has lavender or caramel skin due to tyrosinase pigment being expressed in the mutation.
> 
> In the case of Children's pythons in Australia, there is a lot of confusion as we have 2 lines of animals known as "caramels".
> 
> ...



Question about the T+ albinos. Is there much variation in colour and pattern?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 25, 2011)

one of my girls, don't ask what the gemstone is, i have no idea , .. its one of my mums. 
(i think it would look good with a jag draped over it, but thats just me.)





View attachment 210900


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 28, 2011)

Jay84: this is a pic of 3 generations of T+. as you can see there are quite a different colour hue to them. They are become more opaque with each generation. The dark one is a T+ het (ghost). The offspring this coming season will be interesting.


----------



## nagini (Jul 29, 2011)

hehe my spotted loves curling up on his vine 
View attachment 211565


----------



## CharliePython (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Royziee (Jul 29, 2011)

This is Ivan... hes the devil


----------



## deebo (Jul 31, 2011)

fingers crossed for these two girls - they have been lying rolled on there side a bit and tense right up whenever disturbed. Havent seen any confirmed matings but they have both had plenty of time with a male so will have to wait and see now!


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 31, 2011)

David Evans said:


> fingers crossed for these two girls - they have been lying rolled on there side a bit and tense right up whenever disturbed. Havent seen any confirmed matings but they have both had plenty of time with a male so will have to wait and see now!



awesome snakes mate. hope all goes well!!!!!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 31, 2011)

View attachment 211872
View attachment 211873


There are a few nice Antaresia getting around these days.
Here are some pale/RP macs that i bred not too long ago.


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

onimocnhoj, i cant view your attachment for some reason.
Heres some of my pairs for the season.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 3, 2011)

You got some nice snakes there Billy!


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheers Paul. Hope all is well mate.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 3, 2011)

don't mind those stims billy. wins?


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

sure are Stu


----------



## noved (Aug 3, 2011)

its not that i want one.I simply must have,who do i see to get on a waiting list for one of those marble childrini....


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

What are you after noved?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

Let me try again.. One of my adult stimsons (win) and a few pale/RP type 'purebred' macs.


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice. I really like that stripey macci in the middle.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 3, 2011)

Heres my little guy Dagger with his new toy:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Very nice. I really like that stripey macci in the middle.



Here is it's mother, she produces nice animals.


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 3, 2011)

Elcho and T+ Childrens


----------



## killimike (Aug 4, 2011)

Some nice childreni Lachesis! How old are they now?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 4, 2011)

nice macs onimocnhoj.

stunning little childrens too lachesis. seems to be a lot more t+ popping up now, i hope everyones breeding them cause i need a pair or trio


----------



## deebo (Aug 4, 2011)

next year stu, next year........


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 4, 2011)

haha, scarf em up dave, there is still time


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 5, 2011)

Killimike,there both about 8 months old.Here is a couple of my Windorahs


----------



## D_flitton (Aug 5, 2011)

Awsome pics everyone love the t childrens.


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are a few more pale/RP type macs i bred a few years ago.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 6, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here are a few more pale/RP type macs i bred a few years ago.



oh my gosh...first time I've been interested in the smaller species! do you still breed these?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 6, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> oh my gosh...first time I've been interested in the smaller species! do you still breed these?



That's a nice thing to say, perhaps I will convert you? I do breed these little critters and still have a few floating around that are similar to the ones pictured.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 6, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> That's a nice thing to say, perhaps I will convert you? I do breed these little critters and still have a few floating around that are similar to the ones pictured.



I think you've done a rather good job so far! so pretty!

if you breed anymore like that pale one in particular, do let me know! (pretty please let me know!)


----------



## diamond 007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Blonde macs, and pilbara stimsons.


Wow some nice ones there.....


----------



## LucifersJester (Aug 7, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> That's a nice thing to say, perhaps I will convert you? I do breed these little critters and still have a few floating around that are similar to the ones pictured.



If you ever have hatchies, i'd definitely be interested in getting one, or more, from you


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey vampstorso and LucifersJester, I breed these guys fairly regularly. A PM will answer all of your questions if you are keen...

Hey vampstorso and LucifersJester, I breed these guys fairly regularly. A PM will answer all of your questions if you are keen...

Back by popular demand...

Firstly, two 2 year olds and a few yearlings. Could have taken some cleaner shots, but where does the time go...?


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## solar 17 (Aug 11, 2011)

This young bloke was one of ten offered for sale last season but at that time he was unwanted by all purchasers so l decided to keep him and he seems to showing very light background colour at nine months of age....so he stays. He,s eating a fresh killed mouse in this pic
..........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Erebos (Aug 11, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> This young bloke was one of ten offered for sale last season but at that time he was unwanted by all purchasers so l decided to keep him and he seems to showing very light background colour at nine months of age....so he stays. He,s eating a fresh killed mouse in this pic
> ..........solar 17 (Baden)


 
His a stunner Baden.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2011)

s/w qld


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 17, 2011)

couple purchased from TrueBlue a few seasons back.


----------



## FAY (Aug 17, 2011)

True Blues great grand son. LOL


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 17, 2011)

Bonustokin, and Fay,

looking very nice indeed.
S/W qld stimmies are probally my favorite form of stimmie in the country, very nice animals and easy to breed.


----------



## gozz (Aug 17, 2011)

Here a few of mine.....

and a few i forgot......


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## gozz (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice.....Billy


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers Gozz
That last pic you posted, of the mac? looks something different mate. Very light background with small spots. I like it.


----------



## gozz (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres one of my windora girls


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 27, 2011)

This girl just shed and i suspect she is full of eggs.





Male









And a little patternless male ive been growing up


----------



## mattG (Aug 31, 2011)

both these snakes look better in the flesh, anyway here's a gravid Broome & a young Windorah stimmie.


----------



## FAY (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice Billy/Matt...

Here is a kiddies that I bred last year....I think he is pretty gorgeous


----------



## Smithers (Aug 31, 2011)

mattG said:


> both these snakes look better in the flesh, anyway here's a gravid Broome & a young Windorah stimmie.



Nawesome!!! Combo of Naw=Cute & Awesome


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 4, 2011)

Female Wheatbelt.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 4, 2011)

Second antaresia clutch for me so far ...
Day 31 , hoping this year goes better than last with this pairings eggs.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 4, 2011)

that makes 2 of us brett. dont want any funky moon eggs from the patternless this year!!! how are yours looking? normal?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 4, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> that makes 2 of us brett. dont want any funky moon eggs from the patternless this year!!! how are yours looking? normal?



13 healthy , normal looking eggs mates .... none look have that crater look like last years.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 8, 2011)

A few of mine are back on the food , so grabbed a pic ...

Elcho Island pair , 8 eggs cooking from these two.










Patternless , got 13 eggs cooking. 










Male Win , he was hungrier than I thought ....










Ugly ant


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 8, 2011)

Patternless , got 13 eggs cooking. 










forgive me if this is the wrong forum but what is a patternless worth and are all your eggies spoken for??


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 8, 2011)

justdragons said:


> forgive me if this is the wrong forum but what is a patternless worth and are all your eggies spoken for??



$300.00 and yep all of these are spoken for ...


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Sep 8, 2011)

dickyknee whats your "ugly ant" its quite unusual looking


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2011)

blonde


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 8, 2011)

i LOVE the patternless they look AMAZING !


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 8, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> dickyknee whats your "ugly ant" its quite unusual looking



Spotted apparently ....


----------



## Mangles (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are a few of my patternless that I bred late last year.

And their parents


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 8, 2011)

varanus said:


> blonde


wicked

I love seeing variation in a species, its intriguing.


----------



## Dan40D (Sep 9, 2011)

Patternless Childreni are awesome, definately on my hit list if must have Ant's



varanus said:


> blonde



Best looking Blonde i've seen i reckon, they ususlly don't do much for me, but thats a cracking animal.

My 9 month old Wheatie


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful patternless there, like mini olives  They should really hurry up with the WA list expansion!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 9, 2011)

I love those rich golden eyes in the wheatbelts Dan, they remind me of fine cognac!


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2011)

This girl will lay anyday now. 




Few others.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice patternless/elcho-island childreni there No-Two...it seems you have a knack for getting hold of trophy specimens


----------



## Bryce (Sep 10, 2011)

Blonde


T+ HET FEMALE


----------



## Squinty (Sep 13, 2011)

This is my WC Wheatbelt pair.

They come from the Nungarin area.

Female






Male


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 13, 2011)

Just another average mac..


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 13, 2011)

That is one extremely nice Mac onimocnhoj.


----------



## benninsw (Sep 13, 2011)

onimocnhoj thats a cracker, i would love to see what you class as a good mac, if thats average lol


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 14, 2011)

Another one..


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 14, 2011)

John,
you're such a tease!!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 14, 2011)

Same snake though right?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 14, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Same snake though right?



Nope, it's a sibling. Have a closer look


----------



## euphorion (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG! onimochnoj!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 14, 2011)

Got my pygmy banded stimson this arvo. Doris, very happy with her. After flying all day i got her home put her in her click clack and about an hour later i offered her a fuzzy. 15seconds later smashed it like a champ. few very poor pics. dunno why they came out so bad but you get the point.View attachment 217895


Anyone have a hot tip on who is breeding patternless that will still be available? pm me maybe?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice macs John ... selling any ?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 15, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Very nice macs John ... selling any ?



Not just yet, next season looks good though.


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 15, 2011)

patternless





Elcho


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lovely elcho island there Bonustokin. I am starting to get fond of them, they are by far my favorite childreni locality.


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks benjamind. Should have a few spare from her if interested 

Win


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 19, 2011)

Slugfest! 

first eggs of the season and not a good start. The two larger eggs also had no veins in them. In the past i have incubated anything that looked like it could possibly hatch, but with this many slugs i decided to bin them also. History has taught me if they did hatch they would likely be weak problem feeders.

think my male was the problem (although this pairing has previously never given me slugs), unfortunately i used him with another girl i was going to try maternal incubation with this year. That plan is now down the drain too as i need to get her off the eggs and make sure she isn't coiling up on slugs for a few months. The only upside the other female getting slugs is i know if my thoughts are correct and i retire the male from breeding.

fingers crossed for the patternless having a good clutch this year.

picture of the eggs, and the girl having a well deserved snack.


----------



## deebo (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats a shame stu.....hopefully your other girls gives a good clutches! My other male is on offer for next season if he is up to it.

Cheers,
dave


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 21, 2011)

Spewin, Stu  Good luck with the rest of the girls though. Hopefully thats all the bad luck out of the way, all in one hit haha.

More Wins


----------



## snakelady96 (Sep 21, 2011)

View attachment 218761
View attachment 218762


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 21, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Spewin, Stu  Good luck with the rest of the girls though. Hopefully thats all the bad luck out of the way, all in one hit haha.
> 
> More Wins


beautiful


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 22, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Spewin, Stu  Good luck with the rest of the girls though. Hopefully thats all the bad luck out of the way, all in one hit haha.



this is the third hit of bad luck this season. womas didn't work out, sold my gecko's and as i dug them out of the sand the night before i managed to crush 2 good eggs, now this. If i atleast get a patternless clutch i'll be happy. 

on the upside it is looking very much like i'll be camping on the beach at yamba drinking beer for christmas rather than trying to feed hatchies 

hope everyone else has better luck, i think there may be some nice little hatchies appearing this season going by some of the pairings i have been told about.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2011)

Striped mac


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting macs you have there Gabe, here's one of my adults. They're nearly opposites..


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow... lovely mac... if you breed any of these please pm me, am very interested!!!



onimocnhoj said:


> Interesting macs you have there Gabe, here's one of my adults. They're nearly opposites..


----------



## No-two (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## FAY (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice Hayden. What locale stimmi is that?


----------



## No-two (Sep 27, 2011)

FAY said:


> Very nice Hayden. What locale stimmi is that?



Somewhere in the pilbara, can't really remember, indee station maybe?


----------



## thals (Sep 27, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Interesting macs you have there Gabe, here's one of my adults. They're nearly opposites..



That is one SMASHING mac!!! He/She an atherton tableland animal?


----------



## zulu (Sep 27, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Interesting macs you have there Gabe, here's one of my adults. They're nearly opposites..



Best ive seen!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Darkhorse, thals and Zulu! They are a little special. You're onto it thals, as they are purebred Tablelands macs.


----------



## fishead (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll second that Zulu!!!! 
beautiful mac mate.


----------



## Basssman (Sep 28, 2011)

John that mac looks similar to ones I have at work from parents from near Mt Malloy, stunning animal mate


----------



## lisa5 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's my little stimmie. Not the best shots. She was too busy trying to explore and I wasn't quick enough!


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Lachesis (Oct 9, 2011)

Scarff Caramel Childrens, and Georgetown and Tiboburra stimmies


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 12, 2011)

Piebald?!!?!


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Oct 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of my little pygmy stimmies they are awesome little snakes very feisty though!


----------



## hugsta (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you know the cause of death bonustoken...???


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 13, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Do you know the cause of death bonustoken...???


Alcohol poisoning


----------



## Peter-Birch (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work mate!


Lachesis said:


> Scarff Caramel Childrens, and Georgetown and Tiboburra stimmies


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 14, 2011)

******* clutch, again:evil:

thought i'd throw them in the cooker to see what happens, now i have thrown them in the bin.

billy, your drunk girl looks ok from what i can see. any sober photo's of her?


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 15, 2011)

Spewin Stu. All of them no good? Even the bigger white ones?
I posted a pic of that girl a few pages back mate, i will post it again. She's the one in the middle of the 3.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 15, 2011)

This litle girl had 11 eggs, 1 slug yesterday. Two males were used but the second male ( last pic') was the main guy.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 15, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> This litle girl had 11 eggs, 1 slug yesterday. Two males were used but the second male ( last pic') was the main guy.



Great stuff mate!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Great stuff mate!



Cheers mate!  

Can't wait to see how the bubs come out. Though i'd love some like your cracker a few pages back! 8)


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 19, 2011)

just wondering if people could put some enclosure picks up want some ideas for my new yearling childrens


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 20, 2011)

My gravid wheatbelt






and a 10 month old


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats Jay... that's one sexy momma.


----------



## Defective (Oct 20, 2011)

Keiko...


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2011)

A few Elcho's out of the egg


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome shots, Brett! How many hatched?

P.S I received the cards, thanks again!


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Awesome shots, Brett! How many hatched?
> 
> P.S I received the cards, thanks again!



I got 7 nice healthy little elchos , all for sale too


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 27, 2011)

finally some fertile eggs. seems this season is finally looking like it wasn't a complete failure

still a few odd looking ones in there, but fertile so im happy. 100% improvement on last years funky space eggs from this pairing.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice work Stu ...
Glad there was no more funky space eggs lol , mine that laid them last year had a good clutch and have started hatching , so far 4 out and all of the completely PL .


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 28, 2011)

Good to hear dicky. from what did hatch last year from those bad eggs they were really nice patternless animals. good to see you haven't thrown any patterned ones yet.

i think the space eggs must be a first clutch thing for these guys. Dave Evans has had the same bad luck we did last year with his first PL clutch this season. I never got a firm answer from Greg or Simon regarding it happening with the the first clutches, but they did say they had seen those wierd eggs from them in the past.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2011)

My PL females first clutch was all fine , it was her second clutch she laid the crater eggs ...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 28, 2011)

ah bugger, there goes that theory. i was hoping her eggs could only get better and better each season.....


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2011)

Patternless are hatching , most are looking good so far ..
Pics are before their first shed.


----------



## FAY (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking great dicky.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Fay , just did a head count and I have 14 hatchlings from 11 eggs ....


----------



## kupper (Oct 28, 2011)

2 thanks dicky


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2011)

kupper said:


> 2 thanks dicky



Done.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 28, 2011)

how many patternless are for sale dicky? how much? pm?


----------



## nicki71 (Oct 28, 2011)

our baby eating


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 31, 2011)

An adult Elcho and an adult mac of mine I bred some years ago. I think the Elcho's are great Antaresia and it's cool to see that there are a few around. Funny, I couldn't give them a away 7+ years ago. Back when not too many cared about locality specific animals. Funny old days..


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 31, 2011)

very nice mac!


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## dickyknee (Nov 2, 2011)

Patternless hatchlings ...Yes these are for sale , I only have males left though .... there will be some ready to go in a few weeks. 















Elchos , all shed and some have taken pinkies all ready ...


----------



## FAY (Nov 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Dicky!
Congrats Billy!


----------



## zulu (Nov 2, 2011)

Like those patternless dicky,look light too!


----------



## PSimmo (Nov 2, 2011)

grats guys


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 3, 2011)

Cloncurry stimmi using her head as a temp gauge,Windorah and Broome stimmies.


----------



## FAY (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 5, 2011)

Some of last years. Windorah Stimson and Striped Macs...


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 5, 2011)

Stunning macs!!!!


----------



## Pazzy (Nov 10, 2011)

this is mine!


----------



## Stompers (Nov 11, 2011)

My very first python...


----------



## No-two (Nov 11, 2011)

Stompers said:


> My very first python...



He's pretty, where did you get him?


----------



## Stompers (Nov 12, 2011)

Pet superstore capalabah qld


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2011)

some random pics today from cleaning, T+ male, het T+ female, patternless male.

Im a big fan of those striped macs John.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave, that first pic has given me a bit of a......... haha.

exciting times ahead for ant fans, lots of good projects happening!!!


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2011)

dont get too excited stu! haha!

How are your eggs cooking? Still all ok?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 12, 2011)

i like to get eggcited 

5 PL, 1 normal left.

had 7 eggs from the PL clutch, the 2 that weren't coiled up have gone to the bin, no surprise there. 6 eggs for the year suit my rack perfectly so can't complain. 

Just need to get myself another good adult male and everything is looking good for next year.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 13, 2011)

Caramel children's ( not a T+ though) and 2 blondes we hatched last year ( the partial striped one is in this thread when they hatched one year ago)........


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 13, 2011)

A few of the Patternless after shedding , most are eating so a good season with these guys finally.


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 13, 2011)

very nice dicky! You will have to let me know when they are ready for sale!!


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 13, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> very nice dicky! You will have to let me know when they are ready for sale!!



The picks of the clutch are all sold , but I do have 2 males left ....


----------



## zulu (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking good dicky,find the escapee LOL Pics of carramel childreni x gold stimsoni,just had second slough.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 13, 2011)

zulu said:


> Looking good dicky,find the escapee LOL



My Herp room is also my work shop and kids rumpus room , there was no point looking for an 8 grams hatcho LOL .... just hoping he will pop his head out one day.


----------



## zulu (Nov 13, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> My Herp room is also my work shop and kids rumpus room , there was no point looking for an 8 grams hatcho LOL .... just hoping he will pop his head out one day.



You will find dicky,ive had quite a few escape like that over the years and they dont go far. Yeh the old feed the hatchlings and the phone rings has happened to this little black duck also.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't breed my T+ this year- cause this year sucked , but Next year I have a few that I will pr , herez a baby T+ from a few seasons ago


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

love the 2nd pick zulu beautiful looking python


----------



## FAY (Nov 14, 2011)

Second one is a little ripper zulu.



zulu said:


> Looking good dicky,find the escapee LOL Pics of carramel childreni x gold stimsoni,just had second slough.


----------



## zulu (Nov 22, 2011)

Few of the other ants here,the original male gold stimmy and a female that he sired last year,theres also a pic of the alice springs female.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

zulu said:


> Few of the other ants here,the original male gold stimmy and a female that he sired last year,theres also a pic of the alice springs female.



What locality are the 'Gold Stimmies' zulu? They look exactly like my Tiboburra Stimmies.


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 22, 2011)

A couple of shots of my T+ female,and Wheatbelt female


----------



## zulu (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice Laches !



Jay84 said:


> What locality are the 'Gold Stimmies' zulu? They look exactly like my Tiboburra Stimmies.



South east stimmies all look quite alike and you can could probaby throw the windorahs in too. Gold stimsons is the name of my line of my animals which are characterised by having a reduced pattern.
I couldnt find a locality when i inquired about there origin several years back,they being called "Gold Stimsons" ,pretty much guarantee that they are SE australian,probably NW NSW give or take a few sheep stations.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 22, 2011)

That wheatbelt is a cracker Jason! Did you breed her this season?
Josh


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Josh,didnt go this year,but i hope next season when the pair will be 2 and a half years old.


----------



## Peter-Birch (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotta love this time of the year....this ones for you Jason


----------



## Bryce (Nov 22, 2011)

Some crakers there Peter. Nice work!


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking good Peter,would be good to see after a few sheds.Thanks mate


----------



## BarneyandScrub (Nov 22, 2011)

does anyone have any pied childreni. i love them


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Zulu, here is my 'Gold' or Tibooburra Stimmies,

Male











Pair





Yearling female





Female Wheatbelt before laying.





Danté and his little friend


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 22, 2011)

thats either a big wheatbelt or a small dog Jay my friend  hahah very nice Ants!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A bit of both Kris. She is a huge stimmie and he is a small dog lol


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 22, 2011)

hahahah , nice snake none the less!!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 23, 2011)

nice hatchies there peter. what exactly are they?


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> thats either a big wheatbelt or a small dog Jay my friend  hahah very nice Ants!




Hehehe was thinking the same thing..


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 23, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice hatchies there peter. what exactly are they?



look like platinum macs but i could be wrong


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

I assumed plats too.


----------



## zulu (Nov 23, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Zulu, here is my 'Gold' or Tibooburra Stimmies,
> 
> Male
> 
> ...



The "tibs" look like the NSW type that they were selling at reptile connection a year or two back.
That whheaty is ridiculous how good it looks,too good for dog food.


----------



## Dan40D (Nov 23, 2011)

Peter-Birch said:


> Gotta love this time of the year....this ones for you Jason



I hope you have my name on one as well Peter.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 23, 2011)

zulu said:


> The "tibs" look like the NSW type that they were selling at reptile connection a year or two back.
> That whheaty is ridiculous how good it looks,too good for dog food.



I am unsure of the background of the stimmies. I got them from a member on here who was selling most of his collection. The male Tibooburra stimmie and the female wheatie (pictured) are my favourites. i JUST HOPE HER EGGS HATCH!!


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 30, 2011)

...


----------



## Smithers (Nov 30, 2011)

One of your Wheats has grown legs Jay  good luck with the clutch, pics when they pop out please.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 16, 2011)

Little Wondorah hatcho just to keep things rolling.



Windorah Stimmi  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Windorah Stimmi  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my 12 month old Wheatbelt. She is 313 grams!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 16, 2011)

She is a good size Jay nice one....the pic didn't work for me on the other thread glad you reposted here. What's the food item size?


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 16, 2011)

12months old thats HUGE!
ive some 9 month old, hold back stims the biggest is only 90g and 60cm 
beeing fed every 3 days

what are you feeding and how often jay?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2011)

She is a big girl, but I wouldn't say fat. She has just been fed mice. For the first 6 months she was probably fed every 2 - 4 days. Now about once every 5 - 7 days.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 17, 2011)

ah ok then, .. might be soemthing to do with the locality backgound that is afecting the size of mine then 
the dam is of NSW origens and kinda small when compared to other stims , the sire was a 2 yr old "unknown" animal


----------



## Bryce (Dec 22, 2011)

A couple of yellow childrens that hatched out.


----------



## Erebos (Dec 22, 2011)

They look the goods Bryce. I'm starting to like children's pythons more and more. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Shanni (Dec 24, 2011)

Noodle has arrived . . . now she's hidden until Christmas Day . . . I can't wait, only one more sleep, she's a 12 mth old Dajarra locale Antaresia Stimsoni


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 26, 2011)

These little xmas Wheatbelts hatched yesterday


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 28, 2011)

Wins


----------



## mattG (Dec 29, 2011)

some baby Broomes...


----------



## Smithers (Dec 29, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> These little xmas Wheatbelts hatched yesterday View attachment 231235
> View attachment 231236



Congrats on the Wheatie Worms, Esp the 2nd one that's hot! Not seen one missing dorsal pattern like that a keeper for sure.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 29, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Congrats on the Wheatie Worms, Esp the 2nd one that's hot! Not seen one missing dorsal pattern like that a keeper for sure.



Cheers mate thanks  I was hoping that there would be one in the clutch like that. His mum is similar to that so i will be working on improving that patterning in the near future.......


----------



## Smithers (Dec 29, 2011)

All the best hope you make some awesome RP Wheats


----------



## deebo (Jan 1, 2012)

This t+ male is starting to bulk up a bit - he wouldn't sit still for a photo so i gave him a fresh killed rat pup to keep him occupied!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice Dave, I must admit, my T+'s are one of my favourite animals, they just look so nice.


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a wild nice Spotted











These are all wild Maculosa


----------



## Bonustokin (Jan 3, 2012)

Wins first shed


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 3, 2012)

any more updates on that funky albino / possible T+ stimson?


----------



## hrafna (Jan 4, 2012)

recently i did a photoshoot of some of hugsta's animals and he has given permission for me to post some of the pics here. first 3 are T+ childreni, last is a nt type stimmie.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 6, 2012)

Accidental Wheatbelt x Pilbara progeny


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac







Wins


----------



## MACCY (Jan 9, 2012)

blonde mac


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jan 18, 2012)

*Stimi Hatchie*

My stimi hatchie


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone have and/or breeding striped spotteds? Would love to see some normal phase and Blonde

My patternless childreni having dinner


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll have to get some pics of my guys, one of my Macs has the boofiest head! Especially compared to my others!


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 31, 2012)

T+ childrens


----------



## Tildy (Jan 31, 2012)

My pygmy python yearling. The best first snake on earth!


----------



## Dippy (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful T+ there Lachesis, I can't wait to get one of my own =)

Here's my yearling Childreni, Bred by Mr DickyKnee...


----------



## Peter-Birch (Feb 4, 2012)

Some from this year a my line of Yellow Children, Pilbara stimmy and a Platinum from last season. Sorry for the lack of photo quality.
And a couple of Freaky NSW Stimmies


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Peter-Birch said:


> Some from this year a my line of Yellow Children, Pilbara stimmy and a Platinum from last season. Sorry for the lack of photo quality.
> And a couple of Freaky NSW Stimmies



Hi Peter have you got any siblings or any relations to the Stimson that you got best snake or was it best Stimson at Easter Show for sale. Any pics as well of that snake that was 1 lovely snake.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 4, 2012)

nothin special, just a few childrens having some tucker tonight.

the little hatchie popped out early december. weighed in at a whopping 2g. never even tried to strike at me and i thought would be a pain to feed. had its 3rd shed today, smashing pinkies and weighing in at 17g. pretty happy with the little fella.

some nice ants there peter!


----------



## Peter-Birch (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are the Sunburst Stimmies


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is a wild statement (once again).
I am picking that Windorah Stimsons are more closely related to the Stimsons found in the Wheat-belt than the Pilbaras are.
Here is an update on the breeding of the very light and unusual Wheat-belt stimsons for those that have e-mailed me about it.
Unfortunately the male used was not anywhere near as special as the girl but we had little choice at the time.
The next move is to put the youngsters over mum to see what transpires.





Now I got those pics to work, here is another three offspring


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 5, 2012)

that mum is absolutely stunning dave. i hope you can produce a few offspring similar to her in the future.


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow she is stunning, I like offspring number 2 also


----------



## thals (Feb 5, 2012)

That girl is insane! Keep us posted with your breeding projects to come, young are beautiful as well.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes OP, I agree with you. I am not easily blown away these days and I guess a tad spoilt but undoubtedly that particular Stimson is the best specimen I have ever seen anywhere. I would give away plenty to get a suitable match for it. Hopefully we will produce similar in the near future for more people to also enjoy.


----------



## thals (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are a few recent snaps of my blonde pair


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 5, 2012)

Just to show some clutch variety ( mixed locale)

Some nice Ant's popping up in this thread peoples


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 5, 2012)

thals said:


> Here are a few recent snaps of my blonde pair



Thalia, i LOVE that female..... i remember you stealing her from me at the Sydney expo lol


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 5, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Thalia, i LOVE that female..... i remember you stealing her from me at the Sydney expo lol



I recall that , I was pretty gutted to miss it myself lol 

Turned put pretty nice too by the looks.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 5, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> I recall that , I was pretty gutted to miss it myself lol
> 
> Turned put pretty nice too by the looks.



She literally stole it from underneath us didn't she!

I didn't wanna create a scene so i took the higher ground and allowed her to take it.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 5, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> She literally stole it from underneath us didn't she!
> 
> I didn't wanna create a scene so i took the higher ground and allowed her to take it.



After I seen her push you to ground to get to the seller I was to scared to get involved LOL 

Seriously though she did beat us fair and square this time


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 5, 2012)

I also had my eye on Thals Blonde at that expo lol.

Oh yeah, Thals i call dibs on it if you want to sell it


----------



## thals (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL I paid for her fair n square, stealing is bad  hahaha

Oh and I never sell my animals, though I plan to breed this pair this coming season all things going to plan, so some bubs will be available. Does exist a bit of a list though :lol:


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 5, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Here is a wild statement (once again).
> I am picking that Windorah Stimsons are more closely related to the Stimsons found in the Wheat-belt than the Pilbaras are.
> Here is an update on the breeding of the very light and unusual Wheat-belt stimsons for those that have e-mailed me about it.
> Unfortunately the male used was not anywhere near as special as the girl but we had little choice at the time.
> ...



Without a doubt they are absolute crackers!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 5, 2012)

View attachment 237046
Wow


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 6, 2012)

Come on you Antaresia freaks out there, surely someone has a specimen similar to sell uncle Pilbara. Will pay plenty.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry uncle Pilbara.. hahahaha 
Nothing like that unfortunately

Here is my patternless line female


----------



## Kitarsha (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone have any Platinum Spotted hatchies for sale? I'm looking for a young male for my lil Plat Spotted girl..


----------



## dottyback (Feb 8, 2012)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> any more updates on that funky albino / possible T+ stimson?



Here a photo of another that came out this season!

*please note its not but a mate of mine and not for sale..






A clutch of 6 Pygmy eggs which 5 have since hatched.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 8, 2012)

dottyback said:


> Here a photo of another that came out this season!
> 
> *please note its not but a mate of mine and not for sale..
> 
> ...



That's awesome. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 11, 2012)

*wheat belts*

My wheatbelt pair


----------



## Bryce (Feb 11, 2012)

Some shots of my yellow childrens


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 12, 2012)

Yearling Elcho


----------



## Bryce (Feb 16, 2012)

My reduced Pattern blonde


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 16, 2012)

that is awesome Bryce! Do you have any other blondes or striped blondes


----------



## Bryce (Feb 16, 2012)

I have another blonde female but she is not reduced like this girl.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good Bryce.


----------



## Bryce (Feb 16, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Looking good Bryce.



Thanks mate, she is huge now. You have a male for me too?


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought I'd post an updated pic of my Ophi.
He's a mumma's boy


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 17, 2012)

nice blonde bryce.

heres a few crappy phone pics i took this morning.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 17, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Thanks mate, she is huge now. You have a male for me too?



Haha, next year's the ticket. I gave the Antaresia a break this year, but next time I'll have some nice ones like that girl of yours (which is looking great) if not better


----------



## Kitah (Feb 17, 2012)

This is my first snake, yay! a 7 week old Windorah Stimmy bred by Bonustokin. These are super quick pics when I moved him, letting him settle in now. Will get some more pics in a week or so  I rekon he looks stunning in real life, so much better than in photos! But I'll get some nicer photos later when settled, and especially once he sheds 















and err.. excuse the panamax box- I just went scavenging for temporary hides and found it haha






I don't think I can ever say "thanks" enough Billy!


----------



## Kitarsha (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Rudolf1980 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kitah.... Just beautiful! If you dont mind me asking...how much did he cost and where did you get him from? so hard to find really nice looking stimmies down here in melbourne


----------



## Kitah (Feb 21, 2012)

Sent you a PM Rudolf. He was bred by Bonustokin on here 

Updated quick piccy- promise I wont post any more until at least after he sheds. Just can't help myself


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 21, 2012)

T+ i bred a few seasons ago...






Blond stripy from last season...


----------



## Joshman (Feb 21, 2012)

here's my Yearling Macky, only got him on Sunday. He's still a bit bitey, but after a few feeds and some handling, i'm hoping he'll calm down and play nice.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 22, 2012)

Couple of pics of Skittles. The second pic gives you an idea of length, the tank is 600 long by 350 wide, so Skittles would be about 700, he's a yearling Mac and my first snake.


----------



## Lachesis (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is one of the Platinum macs,and Pygmy python i got from the Castle Hill expo.The other Platinum is in shed at moment so will post picture of her when she sheds.


----------



## mike83 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> Here is one of the Platinum macs,and Pygmy python i got from the Castle Hill expo.The other Platinum is in shed at moment so will post picture of her when she sheds.




They both look great


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 2, 2012)

These arrived today







Very pretty in the flesh.

regards,

CJ


----------



## Dan40D (Mar 2, 2012)

Male Patternless hatchie from Brett


----------



## zulu (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice snake Dan,pic from today of childrens


----------



## Lachesis (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is the female Platinum mac i picked up the Castle Hill expo,to go with the male in earlier post

Here is some of my Antaresia that i had Peter Street take some photos of.Thanks Peter.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 12, 2012)

Stunning collection Jason. Especially the T+ and platinum


----------



## zeke (Mar 13, 2012)

Heres my 2 year old spotted lucifer


----------



## chris_wade (Mar 14, 2012)

loving all these antaresia. ill get some pics of my childrens up later. can someone tell me how to tell the difference between the spotteds and childrens? apart from colouration and patterning?


----------



## mike83 (Mar 15, 2012)

My Pygmy python


----------



## Bonustokin (Mar 15, 2012)

Windorah


----------



## Gruni (Mar 15, 2012)

zeke said:


> Heres my 2 year old spotted lucifer



Good looking Mac Zeke, certainly looks quite solid. My guy is only half grown so far. When they get to that size what are you feeding him?


----------



## Lachesis (Mar 15, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Stunning collection Jason. Especially the T+ and platinum



Thanks Josh,what i like about my T+ is they change their appearance,in the photos they look nearly patternless,but other days their patterns stand out.Bonustokin,those Elcho yearlings are great,did they come from the adult pair you have for sale?Dotty you friend with those stunning T+? Stimmies will obviously have no problems selling them in the future.Look forward to more pics as they become adults.


----------



## Bonustokin (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks dude. Yep, they sure are.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 16, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> Thanks Josh,what i like about my T+ is they change their appearance,in the photos they look nearly patternless,but other days their patterns stand out.Bonustokin,those Elcho yearlings are great,did they come from the adult pair you have for sale?Dotty you friend with those stunning T+? Stimmies will obviously have no problems selling them in the future.Look forward to more pics as they become adults.


Can't wait to see that for myself one day ( maybe this season  )


----------



## metalboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone Should get some albino spotteds up!!!


----------



## congo_python (Mar 16, 2012)

Some of my guys again - Female Blonde maccy, female Wheatbelt and Male Wheatbelt.


----------



## gozz (Mar 18, 2012)

windora breeding pair


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 18, 2012)

i got a new camera today and i was playing around with it. so here is my little contribution 

View attachment 243253


View attachment 243256


----------



## Cyann (Mar 18, 2012)

zeke said:


> Heres my 2 year old spotted lucifer


How big is he?
like a metre and a half and what you feeding him?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 20, 2012)

View attachment 243434

View attachment 243435

This is my beautiful girl 
She is a 3 1/2 year old Spotty and is roughly 1 meter(haven't measured her)


----------



## Gruni (Mar 20, 2012)

Pics don't work for me Blackjack...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 20, 2012)

A SW-QLD Stimson's, an Elcho Island Children's and an ugly pure-bred mac.


----------



## metalboy (Mar 20, 2012)

I want that mac!!!


----------



## bimbo (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a few shots of my blonde male bred by Bob Withey
He is about 5 years old I think. I also noticed he has some lovely lavender spots down his sides while taking the photos




Chow Time









and his home





Cheers
James


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a hatchy childreni at home with some weird scalation in two patches along the back, only noticed it a few days ago. A couple of scales are much larger than usual and they are surrounded by other abnormally sized scales. Anyone ever seen anything like this? I'll get pics soon.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is my Maccy 
Exploring her new enrichment


----------



## Kitarsha (Mar 23, 2012)

Hehe i just caught my pair going the shag - they didn't appreciate the taking of a photo but i got to see them separate  So exciting!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 24, 2012)

MrBredli said:


> I have a hatchy childreni at home with some weird scalation in two patches along the back, only noticed it a few days ago. A couple of scales are much larger than usual and they are surrounded by other abnormally sized scales. Anyone ever seen anything like this? I'll get pics soon.


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 24, 2012)

They look like burns dont they


----------



## zeke (Mar 24, 2012)

Cyann said:


> How big is he?
> like a metre and a half and what you feeding him?



He is just over a metre long, I feed him on either subadult rats which last about a fortnight or I think there called hopper rats. Every time he gets fed he will lunge at the rat and try and kill it for about 10 mins. With hopper rats he's goes right back to looking for food but with sub adults he goes and hide for awhile to digest it


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 24, 2012)

PigFeet said:


> They look like burns dont they



When i first noticed it i freaked out a bit because my first thought was an injury of some kind. But i've been paying very close attention to these hatchies as they are part of a project so i would have noticed if something happened. The snake is too young in any case to have suffered an injury and to have fully healed like that. A burn is impossible as it hasn't been close to any major heat source. It has got me baffled, i can only conclude that it hatched like this.


----------



## Squinty (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is an updated photo of my WC Wheatbelt female. Hopefully she produces for me this year.


----------



## Nathyrich (Mar 25, 2012)

Izzy my wheatbelt stimmy
View attachment 244316
View attachment 244317


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 25, 2012)

Squinty said:


> Here is an updated photo of my WC Wheatbelt female. Hopefully she produces for me this year.




Very nice hope she goes for ya


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2012)

Male windorah





Female windorah






Both bred by Bonustokin


----------



## Peter-Birch (Mar 28, 2012)

Gotta love maccies


----------



## Kitah (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome shot


----------



## Peter-Birch (Mar 28, 2012)

More macs


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 29, 2012)

Couple of Elchos I picked up today.

regards,

CJ


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 4, 2012)

UlarSawa said:


> View attachment 244859
> View attachment 244860
> 
> View attachment 244861
> ...


They look cool
If you don't mine where did u get them from


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 5, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> They look cool
> If you don't mine where did u get them from



They're from John Comino (APS nick: onimocnhoj). Send him a PM if you're after them as he may still have some available.

regards,

CJ


----------



## Dippy (Apr 10, 2012)

Just saw these today and was wondering, Anyone else heard or know who's breeding these?

Ghost T+





and the Orange Tiger Childreni (Maybe a new morph?)


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 10, 2012)

Damian Hyde, Glimmerman


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wheat-Belt Hatchy.


----------



## bluewater (Apr 10, 2012)

Dippy said:


> Just saw these today and was wondering, Anyone else heard or know who's breeding these?
> 
> Ghost T+
> 
> ...



Ghost T+?
are these different to other T+?


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is one of my stimmies - a yearling Wheatbelt.


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 10, 2012)

tangy1 said:


> Wheat-Belt Hatchy.



Are you sure?


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's my Rosie, she isnt the "prettiest" snake going around, but she's still cute to me


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah. I trust who I got it off. The camera has a setting set to vivid so was high lighting more color. 
What do you think it is?


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 11, 2012)

tangy1 said:


> Yeah. I trust who I got it off. The camera has a setting set to vivid so was high lighting more color.
> What do you think it is?



I have no idea what it is, id be very surprised if its actually from the wheat belt though. The orange background and dark orange eyes are unusual, that said i can only go by the wheat belt animals myself and mates have hatched. I'd be interested in seeing it in a year or two.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Should I get a elcho island children's python 
Or a simson python 
Please help


----------



## stimigex (Apr 11, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> I have no idea what it is, id be very surprised if its actually from the wheat belt though. The orange background and dark orange eyes are unusual, that said i can only go by the wheat belt animals myself and mates have hatched. I'd be interested in seeing it in a year or two.


I tend to agree, Of all the Wheaties i have bred i have never had one with such an orange background!
Here is a pic of a wheatie i bred from WC stock and a Broome just for comparison, notice how the background colour on the Broome is quite orange.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

My fav stimmy...I liked it soo much I just brought the adults as well.. he he

Alice springs local


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 11, 2012)

I like it blue man.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 11, 2012)

Any chance of pic of the parents Mr Blue


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> I like it blue man.



Yar personalty I am not a stimmy fan... but whoops!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2012)

View attachment 246926
View attachment 246927
View attachment 246929
View attachment 246931


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Any chance of pic of the parents Mr Blue



LOL I have only had the parents for about an hr... they are still in bags and I am still at work  ... maybe latter


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 11, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> Should I get a elcho island children's python
> Or a simson python
> Please help



Get both..


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 246926
> View attachment 246927
> View attachment 246929
> View attachment 246931



I think I need some of these as well.. wheatys?


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 11, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Get both..


I thought you would say something


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

mods please delete this post.


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 11, 2012)

tangy1 said:


> The hatchy was breed by Snake Ranch.



Wait and see what it grows into i guess. If its a true wheat belt its the strangest ive ever seen and ive seen a few. You'd hope that a business like SR would do the right thing, time will tell.


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Couple new pic's with the camera settings set to standard.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just got to say the ant family I'd my fav type of snake


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

New fav!!

"Normanton" local stimmy


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice yellow/gold colours on that Paul.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 14, 2012)

I get my elcho's in 6 days hoot hoot


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 14, 2012)

tangy1 said:


> Couple new pic's with the camera settings set to standard.


Different from the last pics...ill just take a mid colour between the 2....wheatbelts? i have 2 off from SR and look nothing like this...sry but something not right...but im sure the colours r just the camera


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 14, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Different from the last pics...ill just take a mid colour between the 2....wheatbelts? i have 2 off from SR and look nothing like this...sry but something not right...but im sure the colours r just the camera



The Person I purchased it of assures me it is a wheat belt. It was bred by URS not Snake ranch my bad there. I guess time will tell as it develops. Quit a few of these guys had reduced patterns and large spots.


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 14, 2012)

Gotta say a great looking ant u have ther...will try take some pics of mine tomoz but nothing in colouration as yours...If its a wheaty then well done...can i borrow in couple yrs lol

Did u say redused patten??? theres my answer..TY


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 14, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Gotta say a great looking ant u have ther...will try take some pics of mine tomoz but nothing in colouration as yours...If its a wheaty then well done...can i borrow in couple yrs lol
> 
> Did u say redused patten??? theres my answer..TY



I sent some pic's to URS to hopefully confirm or not. This one really stood out when I was viewing them.


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 15, 2012)

View attachment 247564
View attachment 247565
View attachment 247566
View attachment 247567


as i promiced Tangy these r my 2...both from Snake Ranch a 2 yr old male and a Hatchy female...both Wheatbelts


----------



## MrMertens (Apr 16, 2012)

Whats the go with the T+ caramel albino gene????? What is it? What does it produce? How can you tell you have it? Can anyone give me some accurate knowledge/data?

Are they an actual Albino or they hold the gene? You see a few hets for sale and they just look like childreni. Any knowledge appreciated...


----------



## campbell72010 (Apr 16, 2012)

MrMertens said:


> Whats the go with the T+ caramel albino gene????? What is it? What does it produce? How can you tell you have it? Can anyone give me some accurate knowledge/data?
> 
> Are they an actual Albino or they hold the gene? You see a few hets for sale and they just look like childreni. Any knowledge appreciated...




It is like an albino except caramel. something to do with the genetics but i'm no expert in that.

This link might help explain the term het a bit better 
Ralph Davis Reptiles - The Martrix - Ralph's Words


----------



## MrMertens (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah thanks Campbell72010, I understand the heterozygous gene part just not quite sure about the t+ albino gene. Think i have found abit about it please correct if i am wrong...... T- is the albino gene showing pink eyes white and yellow pigment????? T+ is sort of the flip side normal eyes but yellow or (caramel) with more a purple pigment??????
Still trying to get my head round this properly.


----------



## campbell72010 (Apr 17, 2012)

MrMertens said:


> Yeah thanks Campbell72010, I understand the heterozygous gene part just not quite sure about the t+ albino gene. Think i have found abit about it please correct if i am wrong...... T- is the albino gene showing pink eyes white and yellow pigment????? T+ is sort of the flip side normal eyes but yellow or (caramel) with more a purple pigment??????
> Still trying to get my head round this properly.



yeah mate basically. I do know it is more complicated than that. In T- albinos the black pigment is not present. However, in T+ the black pigment is present but it isn't processed. (or something like that). like i said im no expert haha.


----------



## DanNG (Apr 17, 2012)

So... Who bought the marble childreni project? And how long until they hit the market


----------



## gozz (Apr 17, 2012)

did a group of people buy the childreni... or just one....????


----------



## MrMertens (Apr 17, 2012)

Info on T+ found thanks. For anyone interested look on designer serpents web page, very well explained.


----------



## bluewater (Apr 17, 2012)

T+ are beautiful animals but is there a reason you don't see many around? They have been around for a fair while now but it's very rare to see them for sale


----------



## tangy1 (Apr 18, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Accidental Wheatbelt x Pilbara progeny



Hi,
Do you have any updated pic's of these guys?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 18, 2012)

As I don't really appreciate mixed locales, I gave them away


----------



## UlarSawa (Apr 19, 2012)

Enjoy!

regards,

CJ


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool silver snake bred by Saz


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2012)

lol platiums rock


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## mike83 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone have any Broom stimson adult pics please upload if you do thanks


----------



## Kurtis (Apr 20, 2012)

I was told this is a stimson when i bought him, but after looking through this thread he seems alot to dark. Can anyone confirm to me this is a georgetown stimson?




View attachment 248346


----------



## Kitah (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry, still can't help myself, posting pics of these guys  I might try to refrain from now on 

Two different win girls


----------



## No-two (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Jay84 (Apr 26, 2012)

No-two said:


>



LOVE that Windorah!!!!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 26, 2012)

A little blonde spot I bred this season - sorry for the terrible photo, it's hard to get good lighting at near midnight. :lol:


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

My Girl <3
View attachment 250372

View attachment 250373

View attachment 250374

View attachment 250375


----------



## The_Geeza (May 4, 2012)

y can i never open attachments?????


BlackHeaded92 said:


> My Girl <3
> View attachment 250372
> 
> View attachment 250373
> ...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 4, 2012)

Sorry about that, here we are


----------



## deebo (May 17, 2012)

Just got sent these pics by Stu (Ozzie Pythons) of my little t+ male going to work on a few girls!

I recently sent my t+ male and PL female down to him to use in some of his breeding this season. He has seen lots of good hook ups with his big Ghost girl and some possible matings with my PL girl so fingers crossed for some nice hets in a few months time. Not sure exactly but I think the Ghost girl is about 700g so is a decent size animal and the PL is about 500g now so should get some decent clutches from them if he does the deed properly.

Fingers crossed!

Sorry about the dodgy phone pics......

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 17, 2012)

cheers for giving me the chance to play with your snakes dave. going to be a long wait ahead but exciting tmes for an ant nerd like me


----------



## smithson (May 26, 2012)

My female breed by stimigex












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konp69 (May 27, 2012)

Here's my spotted enjoying some sun. His first trip outside and he absolutely loved it. Didn't want to get off the tree.


----------



## Nadzzz (May 29, 2012)

DSC_2337




DSC_2315 




DSC_2308


----------



## Peter-Birch (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know who the original photographer is, need to get their approval to use it in a book.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 3, 2012)

Kurtis said:


> View attachment 248350
> I was told this is a stimson when i bought him, but after looking through this thread he seems alot to dark. Can anyone confirm to me this is a georgetown stimson?
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure whether he is a georgetown or not but he is really nice looking


----------



## graffix (Jun 3, 2012)

Stimmies can get quite dark.View attachment 254373


----------



## Donny84 (Jun 4, 2012)

has any breeders out there got stimson hatchlings willing to sell?


----------



## McFly (Jun 4, 2012)

Mummy, Daddy and Little rock


----------



## krisholden (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey I need some help I want to breed my stimsons and this will be the first time so can some one tell me what the steps are like should I feed them still and what temp should they been on if any cheers


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

What is that peter and whos is that, I give up... Is it a albino mac????


----------



## Lachesis (Jun 11, 2012)

Hopefully these matings are successful.Pilbara stimmies,Ghost childrens,T+ Caramel childrens and Special spotteds


----------



## Nick-G (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like a stimsons to me just slights different coloring. This is my girl nd she is Georgetown


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## deebo (Jun 14, 2012)

wow, they are some nice critters john!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers David. They look pretty cool, don't they?


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 14, 2012)

Are they macs or stimi's John?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2012)

Pure A. maculosa.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Pure A. maculosa.



Again, lovely animals!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey, I remember you from that other thread lol..

Cheers again


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> View attachment 255970



Right up there with the best of the macs John... absolute crackers mate!


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 14, 2012)

Best macs I have ever seen. Would love to get some of these one day if you ever sell them


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jun 15, 2012)

Those are really nice. Killer snakes all around guys.

What ya'll think about this?













Cheers,
D


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 15, 2012)

DerekRoddy said:


> Those are really nice. Killer snakes all around guys.
> 
> What ya'll think about this?
> 
> ...




Awesome Stuff Derek! Do you keep any other Antaresia species?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jun 16, 2012)

I never thought I'd be photographing my very own snake. After keeping lizards since I was a kid this is my first python ever.







Meet Dexter!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 16, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> View attachment 255970



Wow they are awesome looking, what is the pricetag that these guys will be going for?
If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys n gals,

The pinstriped macs are not for sale at this point and I am not going to take names or deposits at this time. I'm not too sure on a price as of yet, but this is a unique genetic trait that I'm assuming is recessive until the this season is over. Then I'll know for certain. 

Thanks for the nice comments and likes, the snakes are blushing.

Derek, that is one attractive and unusual Antaresia. Do you know much about it?


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jun 16, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Awesome Stuff Derek! Do you keep any other Antaresia species?



No just the adult pair that produced this weird girl. I got them....just to work with something other than the BHPs this year.
Fun little snakes.



onimocnhoj said:


> Derek, that is one attractive and unusual Antaresia. Do you know much about it?



Just popped out of nowhere. The adults are really nice though.....Here's the female.





D


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 17, 2012)

Platinum girl? What's the dad look like? Beautiful snakes!


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a shot of them together...






And, a cool reduced baby from this year...





D


----------



## zeke (Jun 17, 2012)

some updated shots of my 2 year old mac 

















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice snakes Derek. That little pale headed one is definitely an odd ball worth keeping. It be interesting to know how it'll look as an adult..


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 20, 2012)

My little sexy monster. Not as extravagant as some of the others in this thread, but he's the darkest spotted python I've seen yet. Hoping he'll breed this year


----------



## metalboy (Jun 20, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> My little sexy monster. Not as extravagant as some of the others in this thread, but he's the darkest spotted python I've seen yet. Hoping he'll breed this year
> 
> View attachment 256607
> View attachment 256606



I have a spotted female that is really dark for sale atm
Could be a good pair
Pm if your interested


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Dan40D (Jun 25, 2012)

Just a quick snap of my male wheaty i took before feeding tonight.


----------



## shadowpuppet (Jun 26, 2012)

Dan40D said:


> Just a quick snap of my male wheaty i took before feeding tonight.


 
Beautiful wheaty, great colour.

Quick question how much do wheatbelt stimmies go for as hatchlings? Thinking about one for my first snake.


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 26, 2012)

Around 300-350, honestly couldnt reccomend a better first snake


----------



## metalboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dan40D said:


> Around 300-350, honestly couldnt reccomend a better first snake



Anaconda maybe?? Haha


Metalboy


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 12, 2012)

couple of pics to keep the thread alive. 

belly up ghost childreni, comparison of normal childreni vs a t+, and a t+ with a patternless.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 12, 2012)

Is the patternless het T+? 

Patternless T+ = yum yum


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 12, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Is the patternless het T+?
> 
> Patternless T+ = yum yum



No unfortunately. Will be PL and ghost hets this year hopefully and then in a few season's time we'll try the hets over eachother. Well, that's my plan anyway, see what hatches out and work out what the owner of the t+, pl and his het want to do. He just let me do the fun part, see what happens and what he wants to hold back and sell.


----------



## stimigex (Jul 12, 2012)

Comming along


----------



## sanna (Jul 15, 2012)

Some pics of my 4 month old female - Unsure of her locality, guessing a mix of several from the feedback I've gotten here


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 18, 2012)

I can finally post a picture in this thread 
This guy is a Wheatbelt Locale Stimsoni that hatched out december last year.
When he grows to breeding size and is re-probed as a male, I will be putting him over his mum to try and refine those stripes all the way down 
Anyways, enough dribble.








Picture was taken on a white paper corner box with an overhead bright white bulb and the built in camera flash.
Can get some good pictures with a pretty old base model DSLR if you get the light right


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 18, 2012)

U may have seen her earlier in a thread this week but would like to add her to the ANT Thread... The View attachment 259504
View attachment 259505
View attachment 259506
last 1 is my placid 2 1/2 yr old male thats horney (we think) LOL


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 18, 2012)

oz that wheatie is outrageous


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozzie Python said:


> couple of pics to keep the thread alive.
> 
> belly up ghost childreni, comparison of normal childreni vs a t+, and a t+ with a patternless.



Very nice combo's mate. Wish you well with the results


----------



## moussaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Oz I just can't get over your wheatie!! You planning on breeding her?


----------



## Josh_p (Jul 18, 2012)

Thought I'd share my girl she growing so fast


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 19, 2012)

moussaka said:


> Oz I just can't get over your wheatie!! You planning on breeding her?


Yah sure am that's y I got her to experience some breeding


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 19, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Yah sure am that's y I got her to experience some breeding




You will have to put me on the waiting list mate!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jul 19, 2012)

A Mac belly up.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 19, 2012)

reptileaddiction said:


> A Mac belly up.



But in a good way


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 19, 2012)

These are my two elcho Island Children python's 

Bazza Dora 



these are 18 month old


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 19, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> You will have to put me on the waiting list mate!


Im new to snakes as used to fly birds of prey in the uk but me mate in uk said snakes r a substitute and he's right so im new to the hobby tho i get all my advice of him and this site......me mate has Retics / burmise / and various Boas and corns GRRRRRRRRRRR...and all i did was buy her from a show at Newcastle and now everyone wants a piece of her...Yes she is good but i was hoping to start a breeding program next year and c how i go.....stressing as people making offers for her...but to be honest she is not for sale


----------



## Static89 (Jul 22, 2012)

i realise its illegal in some states, but does anyone have stimmie/pygmy cross's? i was just reading on pillbara pythons about one that was found wild. ( believed to be pygmy/stimmy cross.) i have gone through a lot of this thread and havnt seen any yet. anyone?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 24, 2012)

Updated pics of my Spotty and her 3ft enclosure:


----------



## Konjira (Jul 25, 2012)

My first spotted Ramón, thoroughly enjoying being a new snake owner! I learn more and more about him everyday, I love his personality. 







This is my favourite photo of him so far:


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 25, 2012)

thats cool Oz just take your time. Take all the offers as a compliment.


----------



## Murtletheturle (Jul 25, 2012)

really like that spotted Konjira! love the pattern from the top! beautiful spotted. i want it .


----------



## Konjira (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Murtle  I posted this over in my intro thread but I have a blog dedicated to him at Where is Ramón?


----------



## stimigex (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## moussaka (Jul 25, 2012)

stimigex said:


>



Oh my goodness, I am mega coveting that dark red Pilbara (?) down the bottom!!


----------



## stimigex (Jul 25, 2012)

moussaka said:


> Oh my goodness, I am mega coveting that dark red Pilbara (?) down the bottom!!




Not a Pilbara  Gascoyne critters

All 3 are the same locality, show just how much they vary.

F1 WB hold back


----------



## Konjira (Jul 25, 2012)

So pretty >_<!


----------



## moussaka (Jul 26, 2012)

stimigex said:


> Not a Pilbara  Gascoyne critters
> 
> All 3 are the same locality, show just how much they vary.
> 
> F1 WB hold back



Wow, that is a lot of variation for the one locality! I'm not really familiar with Gascoyne stimsons...but yours are certainly very attractive animals  (this most recent one, too!)


----------



## Vixen (Jul 26, 2012)

Very excited, after two years of searching - i've finally found a Pinstripe girl to go with my male! Better yet she is already of breeding size and age.


----------



## tangy1 (Jul 26, 2012)

very nice.
I'm looking for some pinstripes myself. Are there any more available where you purchased it? PM details if so. =)


Vixen said:


> Very excited, after two years of searching - i've finally found a Pinstripe girl to go with my male! Better yet she is already of breeding size and age.


----------



## moussaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Very excited, after two years of searching - i've finally found a Pinstripe girl to go with my male! Better yet she is already of breeding size and age.



Omg, congrats!!!  They're both stunners, can't wait to see their kids! ^^


----------



## Vixen (Jul 26, 2012)

tangy1 said:


> very nice.
> I'm looking for some pinstripes myself. Are there any more available where you purchased it? PM details if so. =)



Sorry this was the only one they had unfortunately. I will be trying to breed them later on in the year but want to quarantine her for a few months at least. Fingers crossed I won't be too late for this season.



moussaka said:


> Omg, congrats!!!  They're both stunners, can't wait to see their kids! ^^



Thanks! The photo's are both of the girl, but the boy is very similar just a bit smaller.


----------



## Amature (Jul 26, 2012)

get my female and male patternless next weekend, just a tad EXCITED


----------



## moussaka (Jul 27, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Thanks! The photo's are both of the girl, but the boy is very similar just a bit smaller.



Oops...I should have noticed that... but in any case good luck pairing them!


----------



## Darijo (Jul 28, 2012)

At last some shots which just aren't straight but a little bit curvy.View attachment 260485
View attachment 260486
View attachment 260487


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 30, 2012)

View attachment 260863
View attachment 260864
 Darned Addiction...anuva SR Wheatbelt to me growing collection :lol:


----------



## Hannahmania (Aug 2, 2012)

Not much compared to some in this thread, but this is my new baby.  I will try to get some better shots in a few days once she has had a chance to settle properly.

View attachment 261125


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## yommy (Aug 3, 2012)

crack'n animal there Francis....

Growing nicely


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Brett... can't wait to see what they produce once up to size.


----------



## picaloandlola (Aug 4, 2012)

*question?*

I have just spent the past night admiring all these beautiful stimmie morphs! I am looking for a stimmie with the aesthetic qualities of a contrasting and bold pattern, specifically looking at the base colour being of a high yellow quality. In researching this I have been looking at some QLD Windorah's ! which are also ideal for me because of their smaller recorded size in regards to location. If it is not too much trouble, would anyone like to suggest which direction I head in to find what im looking for? Thankyou in advanced ! 
Keep up the fantastic posts guys !


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully a belly full of hets


----------



## deebo (Aug 5, 2012)

looks promising stu!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 5, 2012)

Het for?


----------



## deebo (Aug 5, 2012)

t+ and she is a ghost girl


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice. Good luck with her.


----------



## Hannahmania (Aug 6, 2012)

A shot of my lovely lady eating her first meal in our home...




And with her big fat belly afterwards...




(Sorry - I have to show her off somewhere, and I have freaked out my snake-phobic facebook friends too much over the last few days! lol)


----------



## MyMitchie (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful snakes guys!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## zulu (Aug 22, 2012)

The alice springs stimsons layed yesterday heres a pick,she wasnt real happy at the interference.



- - - Updated - - -

A carramel childreni laying some good and some bad eggs tonight


----------



## Celea (Sep 2, 2012)

You all have amazing Antaresias! 

About a year ago I got a spotted male:








(Pictures are old so he's pretty small in these)

After seeing what a charming little fella he is, I just fell in love with Antaresias so about six months ago I brought home a pair of childrenis:








You guys know if this second one is a different colour morph or just awesomely reddish normal?


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Myvekk (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are the dodgy phone pics of my 2. The first is pic is slightly yellower than it should be, the second is washed out by the flash. The 3rd is there home as it is at the moment.


 



Elder daughter with her new tie!



And when she was younger and hungrier!



I'm not certain what they are other than being Stimsons. Any suggestions? I'd like to know, so I can make their habitat as natural for them as possible. 

I was told when I bought them that they had been tentatively identified as a male & a female, but how can I find out easily? They are now approaching 2 years old, (they were a few months old when I got them around March 2010). The larger is ~90cm the smaller ~75-80cm. Currently feeding them on weaner mice, but might go up a size soon.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 4, 2012)

I would move them straight up to adult mice or fuzzy rats.
Lovely snakes


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a couple of gravid Stimmies.

Wheatbelt all swollen







Tibooburra belly up






Childreni I am letting maternally incubate. This will be my first time trying this.


----------



## No-two (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice looking childreni Jay. Good luck with the maternal incubation.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 6, 2012)

Great wheaty Jay....where did u originally purchase or origin?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Hayden, all is looking good so far at 2 weeks in.

Ozimid, the Wheaties are originally from Snakeranch but I purchased from their previous owner.


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 7, 2012)

Pygmy stimson,10 eggs.More clutches of different antaresia still to come.Already have Elcho childrens,Georgetown stimmies and Het macs cooking in incubator.


----------



## killimike (Sep 8, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> Pygmy stimson,10 eggs.More clutches of different antaresia still to come.Already have Elcho childrens,Georgetown stimmies and Het macs cooking in incubator.



I like the childreni too Jay! Big clutch?

Lachesis, is that a het to het pairing? I cannot wait to see some actual albino macs hatch....


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 8, 2012)

Killimike,they are Het x Het,so will have to wait and see if i get any albinos


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 8, 2012)

How many eggs did you get from the het to het Macs?


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 8, 2012)

The het pairing gave me 6 eggs,so will just see if i get lucky.


----------



## bluewater (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd really like to see the guys who brought hets do well out of them, Especially with all the doubting about lately


----------



## Konjira (Sep 9, 2012)

Got our baby Mac out today! 10 months old and still completely adorable!


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 9, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> Killimike,they are Het x Het,so will have to wait and see if i get any albinos



Hopefully you do!
Post some pics when they hatch!!!! (especially if they are albino. That would be stunning!)


----------



## Brycerider (Sep 10, 2012)

*Joining the club*

After keeping a beardie and a couple of shinglebacks for a year I have finally convinced the leader of the opposition to add a snake to the collection. So we now enjoy the company of Simpson the Stimson's python. Currently keeping it in a click clack with some aspen and a heat pad at one end. A very curious snake who loves getting out and about. Fed for the first time with us today. Grabbed the mouse by the head and had it down within 10 minutes.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 10, 2012)

This has got to be the best time of year.. all so exciting


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 10, 2012)

the next few months will be even better


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I agree actually hatchies as far as the eye can see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 10, 2012)

W e had the happy delivery of 13 good looking stimsons eggs on saturday morning 
Here we go on our first breeding adventure


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 10, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Yeah I agree actually hatchies as far as the eye can see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





borntobnude said:


> W e had the happy delivery of 13 good looking stimsons eggs on saturday morning
> Here we go on our first breeding adventure



Best of luck brother! I am yet to enter the reptile breeding world but one day I would like to experience it. Keep us updated


----------



## killimike (Sep 10, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> Killimike,they are Het x Het,so will have to wait and see if i get any albinos



Fingers crossed for you mate! Six eggs gives you a half decent shot.


----------



## Mangles (Sep 11, 2012)

Picture of my Patternless Childrens last night.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 12, 2012)

2 quite different Females from SR :lol:
View attachment 264923


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Albino93 (Sep 13, 2012)

ive kept an eye on this thread and thought i might as well add my 2 ants (technically the childreni is my brothers)




View attachment 265000


----------



## congo_python (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's a few pics of my male blonde i bred this last season and two reduced blondes i bought this season.


----------



## No-two (Sep 17, 2012)

Very pretty blondes Congo. Who bred them?


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 17, 2012)

Tell plz Tell lol :lol:


----------



## congo_python (Sep 17, 2012)

The reduced guys were from Brad Walker and I bred the the Male in the first two pics.


----------



## No-two (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## bluewater (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## bennn90 (Oct 2, 2012)

. 
My pilbara stimmo

- - - Updated - - -




. 
My pilbara stimmo


----------



## B3NNO (Oct 2, 2012)

My spotted - Doris 




my male and female pilbara 16 months old


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 3, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

My first snake Leo.


----------



## roobars (Oct 5, 2012)

took Puff out for some driveway exercise, snapped a few iPhone piccies


----------



## Myvekk (Oct 5, 2012)

Puff looks interested in getting out & about, there! I have 2 Stimsons that look very much like that colour & pattern. I was trying to find out what regional variety they might be. Do you know what Puff is, by any chance?


----------



## roobars (Oct 5, 2012)

Puff is from Windorah QLD. I have 2 other Windorah stimi's that are a year younger than her. might try to make teeny weeny babies soon


----------



## saintanger (Oct 5, 2012)

reduced pattern female childrens and caramel male childrens
need to get pics of my spotted


----------



## Myvekk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for that, roobars. Google maps makes it look like a semi-arid area. So their native environment would be sandy/rocky with some scrub, by the look of it?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 6, 2012)

My 2 SR female Hatchies from this year (update)...larger lighter one is now 185g :lol:


----------



## roobars (Oct 9, 2012)

Myvekk said:


> Thanks for that, roobars. Google maps makes it look like a semi-arid area. So their native environment would be sandy/rocky with some scrub, by the look of it?



Yeah red sand and rocks and spinifex


----------



## Myvekk (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is one of my Stimspns. My newly developed 'Sleeve Deployed Snake'! MWAHAHAHAHA! :lol:

Had her out & she decided to investigate my arm.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2012)

my stimmie called baby (named by my daughter) suits her well as she is a sooky baby

Cathy


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is an awesome thread! I'm proud be part of the family. Say hello to Little Steve Irwin. He's a 2012 childreni I recently picked up.


----------



## clairmont (Oct 10, 2012)

Our Tennant Creek Stimsons..
View attachment 267343
View attachment 267344
View attachment 267345
View attachment 267342


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## zulu (Oct 14, 2012)

*Antaresia*

First alice springs stimsons to hatch here yesterday and today


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 15, 2012)

Proud to say this is Mitch my 10 month old Spotted Python.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

MyMitchie said:


> Proud to say this is Mitch my 10 month old Spotted Python.
> View attachment 267878
> View attachment 267880



is it a nice spotted as i have never met one that dont try to kill you first lol

Cathy


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

He used to be a nasty piece of work and his sibling who I deal with weekly is a serial biter but Mitch has calmed down considerably to the point that pretty much anyone can handle him and force a cuddle safely upon him.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitchie, do u know how long ur spotty is?, i have one thats almost 11 months old, i just wanna see if there size is similar


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitchie is 10 months today and is a bit under a metre. His clutch mate is a tiny bit over 30cm.

- - - Updated - - -

Mitch after a big feed haha


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah okay, yeh they both seem to be around the same size...30cm wow very tiny. Nice spotted by the way.

thanks.


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for your question I have been desperate to find out if he is a normal size!
Yeah he just isn't growing as fast as I would like. His other clutch mate which I recently sold was slightly larger but still not as big as I would like.
Thank you, he is a good snake.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ive also been wondering the same thing thats why i asked lol, my spotted is around 60cm im moving her up to hopper mice cause fuzzies are too small now. I cant wait till she's her full size 
Good luck with him.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 16, 2012)

my girl


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Mitch has been on weaner mice for around 2 months now but is getting to the stage where hes still hungry so could probably have two weaners but the adult mice are just that bit too big for him to get his mouth around.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 16, 2012)

my new stimmie belt 

Cathy


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 16, 2012)

MyMitchie said:


> Mitch has been on weaner mice for around 2 months now but is getting to the stage where hes still hungry so could probably have two weaners but the adult mice are just that bit too big for him to get his mouth around.



Yeh, since she is my first snake im still a little unsure of right size meals to feed her plus because i havnt seen all the different size mice i dont really know how big they are until i buy them (i buy from an online mouse breeder) i end up wasting money on food items that are too small, i havnt actually started her on hoppers yet so im not sure if i should just skip the hoppers and go straight to weaners.

oh and i love the stimmy belt, not quite long enough tho lol


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not sure on the protocol of going up a size with snakes but i've just judged how fast he can get the meal down. At the moment he can get a weaner mouse down in under 2mins. How long does it take your one>


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ill just buy some hoppers and see how she'll go with them, as a guess probably 3-5 mins or so, ill time her tomorrow and see how long it takes.


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep me updated!


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Will do


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yay I can finally add something worthwhile to this thread, my new pair of Patternless Childrens! (G. Prostramo line)  Very exciting, I haven't had any new additions for quite a while, so these will be in quarantine for a year now.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 21, 2012)

spotty my spotted python eating


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Yay I can finally add something worthwhile to this thread, my new pair of Patternless Childrens! (G. Prostramo line)  Very exciting, I haven't had any new additions for quite a while, so these will be in quarantine for a year now.


WOW!!! They are stunners! Where can I get one of these in the states?


----------



## zulu (Oct 22, 2012)

This alice springs stimsons had its first slough and ate a pink mouse, real killer attitude.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 22, 2012)

CRIKEY1 said:


> WOW!!! They are stunners! Where can I get one of these in the states?



Might have to move downunder mate, get yourself a few nice ants and a couple of real nice carpets??


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

CRIKEY1 said:


> WOW!!! They are stunners! Where can I get one of these in the states?



The only place in the US i know of that sell Antaresia pythons is Australian Addiction Reptiles, im not sure if they have patternless or not tho. They also have a website.


----------



## zulu (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,few pics of hatchy childreni after first slough,some have more markings and some less, scarf and brad walker carramel lines.


----------



## Myvekk (Oct 26, 2012)

My 2 are around 2 years old now & close to a metre long. They will eat a full adult in about 5 minutes. But how often do people feed them at this point? Weekly, fortnightly, or just when they show interest / get nippy?

- - - Updated - - -

My 2 are around 2 years old now & close to a metre long. They will eat a full adult in about 5 minutes. But how often do people feed them at this point? Weekly, fortnightly, or just when they show interest / get nippy?


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Myvekk said:


> My 2 are around 2 years old now & close to a metre long. They will eat a full adult in about 5 minutes. But how often do people feed them at this point? Weekly, fortnightly, or just when they show interest / get nippy?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My 2 are around 2 years old now & close to a metre long. They will eat a full adult in about 5 minutes. But how often do people feed them at this point? Weekly, fortnightly, or just when they show interest / get nippy?



Normally every 10 days would be fine.


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 29, 2012)

Georgetown stimmi having a feed,and some Pygmy stimsons


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

MyMitchie said:


> Keep me updated!



I fed her a 12g hopper mouse, it left an ok size bump so im happy with that, im going to give her the rest of the packet (9 to go) then upsize to 17g weaner mice.  the extra stretch made her skin go a little blue, but all good. lol


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats great!!


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry about the big picture.


----------



## fourexes (Oct 30, 2012)

*My new Antaresia - Maculosa*

Eastern Small Blotched or Spotted Python:


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 30, 2012)

Whats the hook for?????? lol


Reptile_for_life said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry about the big picture.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

I had no where else to put it.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 30, 2012)

Crap phone photo of my windorahs


----------



## Xeaal (Oct 31, 2012)

These are really beautiful pictures of some gorgeous creatures. I am a bit new to pythons and have just gotten my first own spotted girl (who is just divine). Please forgive the newbie question, but can anyone please tell me if it is possible to see any immediate difference between the Stimpsons, Children and Spotted pythons, if you just see them in a picture or a pet store? Pet stores, of course, have them labeled, but when looking at youngsters or hatchlings, they all look very similar to me. Thank you.


----------



## Stimm (Oct 31, 2012)

My little guy at about six months. Not the greatest picture as it is a phone pic.


----------



## Lachesis (Nov 4, 2012)

Platinum mac


----------



## Shauno (Nov 4, 2012)

Russell Grant Spotted on her eggs and some freshly hatched Childreni...


----------



## Stimm (Nov 4, 2012)

Those are very nice childreni bubs Shauno!


----------



## Shauno (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Stimm, they look pretty nice in the flesh...


----------



## Stimm (Nov 4, 2012)

Will you be selling some? How much?


----------



## Shauno (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes mate, send me a PM for prices and details...


----------



## ViridisVixen (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## roobars (Nov 10, 2012)

New skin (week old) and crappy iphone pics of scratch


----------



## deebo (Nov 15, 2012)

These are from a PL female x T+ male and the last one decided to come out of its egg today. Pretty happy with the outcome of this clutch, there are a few very reduced patterns and a couple that are nearly patternless.


----------



## Stimm (Nov 15, 2012)

deebo said:


> These are from a PL female x T+ male and the last one decided to come out of its egg today. Pretty happy with the outcome of this clutch, there are a few very reduced patterns and a couple that are nearly patternless.



Very nice!


----------



## roobars (Nov 15, 2012)

Whaaaaaa! cute


----------



## zulu (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice batch there deebo, one here thats patchy looking.


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 17, 2012)

couple of pics of my 2 new blondes before they go away for a week 3 1/2 year ol breeding pair i hope....love these 2 nice markings great temperment kids love em aswell i will put more pics up soon once they are settled and in their new enclosure... hope you like them and also keeps this thread going have we broken the record yet for the longest thread lol 

View attachment 270910
View attachment 270910


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 17, 2012)

Zulu, the paler one is such a little fatty - SO cute!!!! He seems to have a different shape and size head to the darker one - any reason for this (breed, type, age?) I am just learning about Antaresia and trying to learn how to tell them apart as easily as possible. These are Childreni?


----------



## Alex72 (Nov 17, 2012)

here's some of my little girl:
first pinkie with me:



first velvet:



getting fired up:



as she is from today:


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 18, 2012)

Great Photos!! What a little darling!


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 27, 2012)

well its been 9 days since someone posted on this thread so i will go again just to keep it going i put a couple of these pics up before but no reply


----------



## picaloandlola (Nov 28, 2012)

So so cute everyone ! I posted on this a wile ago but then lost my password and I'm sorry to whomever took the time in responding to me/or not. Some fantastic antaresia on here ! Just a little off topic but can someone clarify if I will ever be able to get my hands on a Pygmy Stimson in Victoria, who's breeding what ? Selling what ? Thanks heaps ... Keep these photos coming, so I can dream some more !


----------



## lithopian (Dec 3, 2012)

The nicer looking of my 2 stimmies, WA hills variety


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 3, 2012)

is there hyper ants? pure black?

- - - Updated - - -

is there hyper ants? pure black?


----------



## Umbral (Dec 3, 2012)

Snake Ranch has some but they haven't sold any to the public yet as far as I know.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 3, 2012)

Reptile connexion has black macs as far as im aware...not sure tho.


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 3, 2012)

Three gravid Wheat Belts and the male that banged up two of them...


----------



## lithopian (Dec 3, 2012)

im liking that male  gorgeous!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Dec 3, 2012)

That male is awesome.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok - I have to ask something. How come it's ok to develop hybrid Morelia and frowned on to do so with Antaresia? Oh - here's my little snakey-poo. (Still learning about getting good snake photos, clearly lol)

View attachment 272641


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 3, 2012)

.......OMG Nice One ...would go great with my Cream coloured Wheaty Female







Photo old but she now @ 235g and getting ready for the new year....god they would make a great pair


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats a bloody nice snake. I got a clutch from that male and a female similar (not as contrasty) as yours last year. A couple of the hatchies have a reduced pattern like that with some nice red coming through. I'll take some pics when they've shed.

At least the male is producing now, took a couple of years for him to get his hemipenes going :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Xeaal said:


> Ok - I have to ask something. How come it's ok to develop hybrid Morelia and frowned on to do so with Antaresia? Oh - here's my little snakey-poo. (Still learning about getting good snake photos, clearly lol)
> 
> View attachment 272641



I wasnt aware it was any more frowned upon to mix Antaresia than Morelia. Not my idea of fun personally though I'm sure many lines started back when they were all childreni have some mixed heritage.


----------



## lithopian (Dec 3, 2012)

absolutely stunning female ozimid!! Beautiful


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 3, 2012)

TYVM she in shed at the mo and i might get some pics later this week.......she rather larger these days


----------



## lithopian (Dec 3, 2012)

Please do.. would love to see what she looks like now


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 3, 2012)

Starting to smudge up a bit with age but most wheatys do....even im interested to c how she going this time as ive been leaving her to grow lol


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 3, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Starting to smudge up a bit with age but most wheatys do....even im interested to c how she going this time as ive been leaving her to grow lol



My male is the same, was a lot cleaner and redder when i got it. As a young adult he was insane so with any luck the youngins keep their colour for a while at least.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 4, 2012)

Dam be right back...we shed today ....lol

- - - Updated - - -







Yes before u say it they look the same ...BUT she now 235g not 100g in previous pics and just shed and seems to be holding here light colour.....Fingers crossed



........OHHHHHHHHHHH FIFA 13 in the back ground...sozzzz GOTA GO


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 4, 2012)

i want one but mum not letting me


----------



## lithopian (Dec 4, 2012)

haha ozimid, she's awesome!!! beautiful snake


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 5, 2012)

ozimid- That is one stunning animal!!!!!


----------



## graffix (Dec 5, 2012)

justdragons said:


> is there hyper ants? pure black?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is there hyper ants? pure black?



Elcho Island childreni are black.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^ Are they common in the pet trade??


----------



## No-two (Dec 5, 2012)

graffix said:


> Elcho Island childreni are black.
> 
> View attachment 272823




I wouldn't say they're black, they're certainly very dark but not black.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 5, 2012)

justdragons said:


> is there hyper ants? pure black?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is there hyper ants? pure black?



SR is talking about having some "Black macs" they have a thread on here somewhere about their hyper animals...


----------



## fourexes (Dec 5, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Dam be right back...we shed today ....lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



not sure about anyone else but when I first seen that I was swearing about the size of your tv, now I'm guessing it's a window? sorry haha


All lovely ants all round to.


----------



## Rob (Dec 6, 2012)

ozimid said:


>



Beautiful. Do you have pics of her as a hatchie ?


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 6, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> Beautiful. Do you have pics of her as a hatchie ?


She in pics just befor this one at a smaller size


----------



## Peter-Birch (Dec 7, 2012)

2


----------



## lithopian (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ woah...


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 7, 2012)

Peter-Birch said:


> 2


R they coming through the early stages ok????


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 7, 2012)

First clutch, dropped at day 20, didnt even have the sphag in there yet. 8 good eggs and the dud you can see on top.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 7, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> First clutch, dropped at day 20, didnt even have the sphag in there yet. 8 good eggs and the dud you can see on top.



roll on next yrrrr


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 273159
View attachment 273160
View attachment 273162
A couple of Sandfire Stimsons I bred this year.(Photo`s taken when first hatched) They are all prettier after their shed View attachment 273161


- - - Updated - - -

Try Again


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 7, 2012)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> View attachment 273159
> View attachment 273160
> View attachment 273162
> A couple of Sandfire Stimsons I bred this year.(Photo`s taken when first hatched) They are all prettier after their shed View attachment 273161
> ...


How many likes can i put?


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 11, 2012)

Just a quick question:

My Spotted has gold eyes and so does 1 of my friends. Same parents, 3 years apart.
My other friends spotted has bright orange eyes, completely unrealted to the other two.
Why is this?


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 11, 2012)

My stimmie has gold eyes and my spotted has Amber hence her name lol most spotteds seem to have Amber eyes 

Cathy


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohh very strange. Mitch and my friends Stanley defiantly have gold eyes.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 11, 2012)

They definitely spotteds?

Cathy


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 11, 2012)

Yep 100% Spotteds but my other friends one Skittles (the amber eyed one) seems a lot lighter than both Mitch and Stanley (gold eyed ones)

- - - Updated - - -

Mitchie Moo.


----------



## Goody (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there anybody in the huntervally that breeds stimmis?


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 11, 2012)

My stimmie



spotted


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 12, 2012)

How confusing! Can anyone else shed some light onto this? I know all three are Spotteds but one with amber eyes looks like a blonde spotted!


----------



## lithopian (Dec 12, 2012)

i had a thread going awhile back asking people's advice on the locality of a stimmy picture i put up. Some people posted (among other things to do with prefontal scales) that the eye colour can be an indication of which locale it is (i.e. stimmies of the wheatbelt have yellow eyes and stimmies from broome have orange) etc etc (i cant remember what examples of locales/coloured eyes were used though!). So it could be that


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 12, 2012)

Just different locale of Spotteds perhaps.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 12, 2012)

My fussy spotted finally eating a defrosted pinkie


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 16, 2012)

Some striped macs..


----------



## bluewater (Dec 16, 2012)

Amazing John, such a tease!
Definatley want a pair or at least one of these, you have obviously put a lot of work into this line!

- - - Updated - - -

Amazing John, such a tease!
Definatley want a pair or at least one of these, you have obviously put a lot of work into this line!

- - - Updated - - -

Amazing John, such a tease!
Definatley want a pair or at least one of these, you have obviously put a lot of work into this line!


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 16, 2012)

Woah, what an amazing patten!!!

Apologies for the noob question but are there hactho's available and how much?

Edit: I assume there is a loooooong list.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 16, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some striped macs..
> 
> View attachment 273900
> 
> View attachment 273901





By far the best striped/reduced patterned macs I've ever seen.......................don't forget me mate


----------



## Vixen (Dec 16, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> By far the best striped/reduced patterned macs I've ever seen.......................don't forget me mate



and me! :lol: Awesome line ~


----------



## Peter-Birch (Dec 17, 2012)

Keeping with the topic of Antaresia FREAKS


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha, nice one Peter..


----------



## Gruni (Dec 17, 2012)

Peter-Birch said:


> Keeping with the topic of Antaresia FREAKS




I didn't get an answer on FB so I'll ask again here... how long can these be expected to live?


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 17, 2012)

@ peter-birch, wow thats amazing, is it healthy? with it survive do you think?

@onimocnhoj, wow wow wow.. looks amazing.. Id also be interested in if your selling any??


----------



## Peter-Birch (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure how long it will live for, but still alive and has shed, getting ready for food now


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 2, 2013)

Did it have any problems Shedding Peter?


----------



## saintanger (Jan 2, 2013)

peter thats awsome, hope the little guy is ok. let us know if he/she starts feeding.

i was always taught 2 heads are better than 1, lol


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

Peter-Birch said:


> Keeping with the topic of Antaresia FREAKS



Wow is it still kicking?

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattG (Jan 22, 2013)

A Broome & a Windorah Stimmie to keep the thread alive


----------



## Vixen (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the Windora! 

A new one of my Wheatbelt :


----------



## lithopian (Jan 24, 2013)

A few pics of my new stimmies..

The first 2 are the same little one, and the next each are different snakes. 3 stimmies all up. Loving these guys!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 24, 2013)

Well while everyone else has ants that are starting to feed and shed, mine are only just been laid....


----------



## nintendont (Jan 24, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Love the Windora!
> 
> A new one of my Wheatbelt :


Wow. that is beautiful. I hope the stimsons I get look like this gem.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 24, 2013)

An orange Pilbara wild caught


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my new little one. He/she is a Windorah Stimmie 

Laddu -


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

Figured this would be an ok place to ask. 
So are all elcho island childreni's very dark and patternless? Or are some patterned.
just because I am keen on some patternless childreni but liked the very dark colour of the elchos so if I could hit two birds with one stone that'd be fantastic. 
Cheers guys!
loving all the ants, particularly some of those cracker wheatbelts.


----------



## HerpAddict (Jan 27, 2013)

Just took a few pics of my pair. Thought id share


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 27, 2013)

*Spotted's are just.. special*

There is just something beautiful about a little spotted python


----------



## Kitah (Jan 27, 2013)

Elchos start out as heavily patterned hatchos and darken up with age to the point where they tlook virtually patterness. At least thats what ive observed/gathered from lurking on aps. They look awesome in person.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheers Kitah! I wasn't sure when I saw the hatchies whether they darkened or if there was a variety of looks. Thanks again!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 28, 2013)

Wheatie 

View attachment 279375


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 29, 2013)

Heres some variation


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 29, 2013)

Gorgeous Lchesis. The variation and contrast is amazing in ants.
im hoping to get a pair of patternless childreni next season. Once I've got around mum and dad.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice one Lachesis. Great display of variation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Corey,how is your little special white one coming along?,all good i hope


----------



## congo_python (Jan 29, 2013)

My latest purchase from two weeks ago.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 29, 2013)

Geez Congo! They're absolute screamers! They'll turn into stunning adults. Really gorgeous!


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 29, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My latest purchase from two weeks ago.



Wow they are stunning. Did u get him/her from Peter Birch? (just wondering)


----------



## congo_python (Jan 29, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Wow they are stunning. Did u get him/her from Peter Birch? (just wondering)



No I did not get the pair from Birchy.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Alrighty thanks.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 29, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My latest purchase from two weeks ago.


your always up to something!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 30, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My latest purchase from two weeks ago.




View attachment 279772
View attachment 279771


Grats Kurt, very nice


----------



## congo_python (Jan 30, 2013)

Thaknx guys, 
I really like the reduced pattern look to these guys and the yellow colour looks even better in person.


----------



## Peter-Birch (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice score there Congo are they NSW stimmies


----------



## congo_python (Jan 31, 2013)

Peter-Birch said:


> Nice score there Congo are they NSW stimmies



Hi Peter, yes they are.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 1, 2013)

My stimmie enjoying the rain

Cathy :-(


----------



## Alex72 (Feb 5, 2013)

my little girl...


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 5, 2013)

View attachment 280683


My Alice Springs Stimmy.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 5, 2013)

My beautiful Mitch. Now a year old!


----------



## congo_python (Feb 6, 2013)

These guys are going great guns..... eating two pinky's every feed, can't be more happier with them.
I will have to get some more pics of them after their fourth shed.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Feb 7, 2013)

Pilbara locale
View attachment 280879


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 7, 2013)

Can finally add to this thread


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

playing in the rain


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 7, 2013)

PINOY- is that top one a hypo stimi or just quite light colouring?


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 7, 2013)

congo_python said:


> My latest purchase from two weeks ago.



Whoever bred these needs to move to Melbourne please so I can mug you. The colours are just fantastic.. seeing so many amazing morphs coming from the Northern States. The variety posted by Lachesis also blows my mind - I really, really hope some of you super-breeders are bringing some of these divine creatures to the Expo in Feb.


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 7, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> PINOY- is that top one a hypo stimi or just quite light colouring?



It's a T+ childreni


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 7, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Whoever bred these needs to move to Melbourne please so I can mug you. The colours are just fantastic.. seeing so many amazing morphs coming from the Northern States. The variety posted by Lachesis also blows my mind - I really, really hope some of you super-breeders are bringing some of these divine creatures to the Expo in Feb.



There are Tibs breeders in Melb...


----------



## stimigex (Feb 7, 2013)

Couple of Tri colour Pilbs from this season.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

what do they look like as adults

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeke (Feb 7, 2013)

My spotted lucifer

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stimigex (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is a pic of the first gen of Tri colour (mum of current clutch) Its not the best 
pick as it doesnt show her off as well as it could. This new generation is a vast improvement
again on the line.It will take a few more years but the way it is headding it will be well worth it.

I will see if there is a better pic that shows her a little better.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 8, 2013)

Big thanks to Kurt - Congo-Python for the op to own the parents of my 2yr olds. Plus this seasons clutch of 12 of which half feeding the first feed at home  

Here's the girl

View attachment 281096


----------



## Vixen (Feb 8, 2013)

Not anything really impressive to look at now, but these pair have the chance to produce Albinos in the future ( plus they are very cute )


----------



## Smithers (Feb 8, 2013)

Grats Vixen, Hope they give you some beauties.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 8, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Big thanks to Kurt - Congo-Python for the op to own the parents of my 2yr olds. Plus this seasons clutch of 12 of which half feeding the first feed at home
> 
> Here's the girl
> 
> View attachment 281096


wondered who snaffled them up lol...good luck in future breeding they r great wheaties....shes a chuncky girl...lol....your male is also very nice...... (will put pics up of my cream female once shed)


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 10, 2013)

Sooo jealous Vixen and Smithers.

I _finally _have something to contribute to this thread.

I picked up a few of these little guys the other day and snapped a few pics of one before I put them away to settle in for a while.









Two of them are quite pale like their mother so I look forward to seeing them develop. Once they are settled in and feeding I'll grab some better shots. 
These are my first ants since my very first python (Mac) and I have to say, I see an addiction forming.


----------



## lithopian (Feb 11, 2013)

sara_sabian they're gorgeous!!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 12, 2013)

Mumma..





Some hatchlings..


----------



## zeke (Feb 12, 2013)

My new windora stimie pair. Huge shout out to Alan (swampie) I'm so happy with them 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 12, 2013)

They're going to be stunner John, are you letting any of them go? 

Cute pair of stimmies you've got their Zeke.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 14, 2013)

which one of these 2 is more appealing...???


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 14, 2013)

ozimid said:


>


I think this one is my favourite.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 14, 2013)

I prefer the left!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 15, 2013)

Same here, I prefer the one on the left, it looks a bit chunkier and the colours are also better IMHO.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 17, 2013)

I like the second one

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lithopian (Feb 18, 2013)

I liked both


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 22, 2013)

Fiesty lil T+ girl.


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 24, 2013)

She's a real cutie Pinoy, the T+ are really growing on me.

I tried to get some photos of my patternless childreni the other day, this is the best I managed lol





Like trying to herd cats... little wrigglers lol.


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 26, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> She's a real cutie Pinoy, the T+ are really growing on me.
> 
> I tried to get some photos of my patternless childreni the other day, this is the best I managed lol
> 
> ...



Thanks Sara  

Love the patternless ones! Been meaning to get some. 

Here's a Ghost T+ I got from Damian Hyde.


----------



## lithopian (Feb 27, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Armo6 (Feb 27, 2013)

View attachment 283460
View attachment 283461
Got some pretty cool pics of my girl today


----------



## No-two (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## bluewater (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, bluewater, these are just another reason why breeding projects are so exciting


----------



## Ryan Y (Mar 5, 2013)

I love this thread and I was playing with my new camera and came up with this shot. I thought some of you might enjoy it. 

Ryan Young


----------



## Xeaal (Mar 5, 2013)

That is just absolutely beautiful. The colours are amazing.


----------



## vjungle (Mar 6, 2013)

Ryan Y said:


> I love this thread and I was playing with my new camera and came up with this shot. I thought some of you might enjoy it.
> 
> Ryan Young



Ryan Y great pic, The python looks like its rusty lol !!!! beautiful colour.


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 6, 2013)

vjungle said:


> Ryan Y great pic, The python looks like its rusty lol !!!! beautiful colour.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Murtletheturle (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pics, keep em coming


----------



## congo_python (Mar 7, 2013)

*My hold back blonde male Maccy*

Here's a pic of my hold back Blonde male maccy at 14 mths


----------



## congo_python (Mar 7, 2013)

*A updated pic of my Male Yellow Stimmi*

An updated pic of my male Yellow stimmi with two pink's in his belly.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

That's gorgeous congo! The colours are beautiful. Nice snake.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 7, 2013)

congo_python said:


> An updated pic of my male Yellow stimmi with two pink's in his belly.



That's really stunning!


----------



## congo_python (Mar 8, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> That's gorgeous congo! The colours are beautiful. Nice snake.



Thankx bananapeel it took a while.... but I finally got a Male Blonde Mac as the pick of the clutch and he's an absolute stunner. I can't wait to put him back over his ,that is just as good in the look's department as him 
Cheers


----------



## Rohdawg (Mar 8, 2013)

*Stimson cage*


Just though I would upload pic of enclosure in process and my little 5 month weetie


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 9, 2013)

Another picture of these lovers.


----------



## Lachesis (Mar 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice Jason!


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 9, 2013)

Some of last years I kept to breed back to the male.


----------



## bluewater (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Melzey (Mar 15, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> Another picture of these lovers.



Oh that's awesome, I'm so jealous. My little Stimmy is angry.. .. Hopefully he calms with age


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's a little blonde that escaped last season as a hatchy. It doubled in size whilst lost !!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a good looking Blonde, glad you found him/her!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, I was very pleased to get this one back. Even makes up for how annoyed I was when it escaped


----------



## Snowman (Mar 15, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> Here's a little blonde that escaped last season as a hatchy. It doubled in size whilst lost !!



So either he has been helping himself to the freezer or you have a healthy rodent population


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2013)

Snowman said:


> So either he has been helping himself to the freezer or you have a healthy rodent population



Yeah he was definitely eating my mice as I found him lying on top of the cages, and probably feasted on lots of garden skinks too


----------



## Snowman (Mar 15, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah he was definitely eating my mice as I found him lying on top of the cages, and probably feasted on lots of garden skinks too


Cheeky lil bugger 
i think you should call him Roman. Cause he's been roamin around.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 15, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah he was definitely eating my mice as I found him lying on top of the cages, and probably feasted on lots of garden skinks too



Hi CodeRed, very good lookin. How is he to handle now after the hiatus?


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2013)

Melzey said:


> Hi CodeRed, very good lookin. How is he to handle now after the hiatus?



He's surprisingly placid and you wouldn't know that he's been living in the "wild" for the last year


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 15, 2013)

Sexy little bugger, no wonder you're glad to have him back.


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 15, 2013)

Very, very jealous Pinoy! Probably the nicest ants i've seen!


----------



## congo_python (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow Codered no wonder your happy to have found it again..... looks like they don't stray far from their home range/food source. is it male or female ??


----------



## Melzey (Mar 15, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> He's surprisingly placid and you wouldn't know that he's been living in the "wild" for the last year



Awesome  that's great!!


----------



## Xeaal (Mar 16, 2013)

My new sweeties, Dante the Stimson and Saffron the Speckled Mac


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Cheeky lil bugger
> i think you should call him Roman. Cause he's been roamin around.



Hahahaaaha

from Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

My spotted and stimmie Amber and Baby 
from Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Mar 20, 2013)

my hatchy spotted


----------



## Melzey (Mar 20, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


>



Hi Echiopsis  awesome pics, I see this pose a bit in my little Broome Stimmy. Very cool even if a little nasty


----------



## Lachesis (Mar 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,
I have a '12 childreni that's 20 inches long and eating pink fuzzies. I'm going on vacation and I was wondering if it's ok not to feed him for 2 weeks? Is he too young? What should I do? 
Cheers! :lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 21, 2013)

CRIKEY1 said:


> Hi,
> I have a '12 childreni that's 20 inches long and eating pink fuzzies. I'm going on vacation and I was wondering if it's ok not to feed him for 2 weeks? Is he too young? What should I do?
> Cheers! :lol:


Be fine


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 21, 2013)

Melzey said:


> Hi Echiopsis  awesome pics, I see this pose a bit in my little Broome Stimmy. Very cool even if a little nasty


My male also gets his Nasty pose going in breeding season


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Mar 21, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Be fine


Cheers mate!


----------



## Melzey (Mar 22, 2013)

ozimid said:


> My male also gets his Nasty pose going in breeding season



at 4 months, mines a bit small to be getting horny isnt he


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 26, 2013)

childrens from this season. (crappy pic).


----------



## yommy (Mar 26, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> childrens from this season. (crappy pic).



Crappy pic...lol smoking childreni


----------



## bluewater (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow bluewater, nice albino there! So pretty!


----------



## sharky (Apr 2, 2013)

MY JAW DROPPED

What outstanding specimens


----------



## reptileaddiction (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful bluewater.


----------



## Baturb (Apr 2, 2013)

Our spotted just now after finishing his first fuzzy mouse, the fuzzy looked so big compared to pinkies, but he got it down ok


----------



## BigFryMan (Apr 3, 2013)

Baturb said:


> Our spotted just now after finishing his first fuzzy mouse, the fuzzy looked so big compared to pinkies, but he got it down ok



Hello Baturb,

How long/old is your spotted? Mine's on pinky's at the moment, but i'm thinking it's time to move to fuzzies as he's getting the pinky's down quite quickly now.


----------



## Baturb (Apr 3, 2013)

He is now about 3 1/2 months old (hatch date 15/12/12) havent measured him yet, approx would be around 250mm at a guess give or take, since having him, 1 1/2 months now, he has been feeding on pinkies every 5 days, last feed he smashed down a pinkie and wanted another then smashed that, last night I did choose a fuzzy that was on the smaller side but noticeably bigger than the pinkies, he did take a bit to get that down and really wouldn't want to feed him any bigger at the moment, this morning he is all good and going between hides from hot to cold


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 3, 2013)

Little Win female...


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 4, 2013)

Nothing weird but my new little baby. Will get better pics when he/she has settled in

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello fatso.... think this one will gimmie a clutch this year.. 
Pygmy stimson..  very excite
Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onthillside (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice little male.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one T. So you sexed it and its a male?


----------



## onthillside (Apr 8, 2013)

reptileaddiction said:


> Nice one T. So you sexed it and its a male?


Yeah didn't have to try hard though, I was handling it and he popped out his hemipenes 
T


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 8, 2013)

He is adorable T, will produce some nice hatchies, I am guessing he is a keeper?


----------



## reptileaddiction (Apr 8, 2013)

onthillside said:


> Yeah didn't have to try hard though, I was handling it and he popped out his hemipenes
> T


Haha. Nice one. He looks a little fatter. Did you force feed him? Such a bonus for you it turned out to be a male.

P.S. that pic does him no justice at all :shock:


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 8, 2013)

Lachesis said:


>


Hi Bud, are these snakes platinum's?


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 8, 2013)

some plats I used to have. Got them off Indicus..
Really miss them though..


----------



## Lachesis (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah mate,platinums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice looking snakes lachesis..


----------



## Davesgonefishin (Apr 9, 2013)

feeding time


----------



## xXRecreationXx (Apr 13, 2013)

Leo, (Spotted Python.)


----------



## marcus0002 (Apr 25, 2013)

My Spotty, 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Xeaal (Apr 25, 2013)

Just gorgeous! Looks a lot like my dear little spotted.


----------



## No-two (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice one No-two! Is that a T+ Albino or a hypomelanistic form?


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 25, 2013)

one of my pilbaras


----------



## Baturb (Apr 27, 2013)

I fed my little spotted (5 months old) on the 24th, he shed today (20 days since last shed) and tonight I have him out and he is cruising looking for a feed, should I wait a couple more days so it will be 5 days between feeds or is it ok to feed sooner, he usually feeds every 5-6 days on fuzzy mice


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2013)

There are some great snakes in this thread! I've long been a big fan of Antaresia, and the patternless ones are among my absolute favourites  I've bred a lot of Children's which hatch patterns and fade with age to become completely patternless or close to it (and might have some from completely patternless adult Elchos this season), but this is the first season I've had a go at breeding 'patternless straight out of the egg' Children's. They're still small and young, but they're clearly wanting to give it a go!


----------



## jacevy (Apr 29, 2013)

Could you please tell me how old is this stimson is?





Helikaon said:


> one of my pilbaras


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 29, 2013)

jacevy said:


> Could you please tell me how old is this stimson is?



hatched chritmas day 2012


----------



## dfa666 (Apr 29, 2013)

RedEyeGirl said:


> Are stimmies or spotteds easier to keep?
> 
> Awesome pics every1 keep em coming~



imho stimmies are less bitey than spotted but both settle easily


----------



## kwaka (Apr 29, 2013)

Little photo shoot of Elliott, who smashed a fuzzy last night and was very interested in coming out to play....



if only he would keep still.....


----------



## FAY (Apr 29, 2013)

Patternless childreni



Elcho Island childreni


----------



## gozz (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice Fay , I have some Elchos here that hatched back in 98 very nice line


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 29, 2013)

Gorgeous Fay. Just stunning

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 30, 2013)

These are old pictures, but I thought they might be of interest here. These snakes are completely unrelated to the patternless pair copulating on the previous page, those ones hatched patternless, these hatch boldly patterns and fade with age.

Here's a really nice Elcho, this is exactly what I look for in this race.







The same snake laying eggs.






And one of the babies which hatched from that clutch having its first feed. As with all Elchoes, it has strong pattern, but it'll fade with age.






And yep, that female is still going strong today


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 1, 2013)

Nice Elcho's Mr. Sdaji,

Here's a pale mac..


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 1, 2013)

Stunning. 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 1, 2013)

Legs...my dads crazy nutter ex released her and I never found her. It broke my heart. 






















Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marleehorne (May 2, 2013)

My first Stimmi


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 2, 2013)

Too cute i almost died

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justdragons (May 2, 2013)

do many folk keep their ants in click clacks for their whole life? if so what size?


----------



## Xeaal (May 4, 2013)

God I hope not


----------



## Baturb (May 4, 2013)

My spotted feeding on a fuzzie mouse tonight


----------



## deebo (May 6, 2013)

was very happy to see this yesterday afternoon......got my fingers and toes crossed already!


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely hands down stunning animals Dave.

Where you doing any marble to marble pairings?

Mate all the best with this project.... I want some in the future


----------



## Nephrurus (May 6, 2013)

Did everyone see this WILD mutation that was found and then subsequently released?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/found-released-morning-204205/

-H


----------



## bohdi13 (May 6, 2013)

Nephrurus said:


> Did everyone see this WILD mutation that was found and then subsequently released?
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/found-released-morning-204205/
> 
> -H



Pied luecistic, judging by the lack of axanthins produced in the white(leucistic) areas. amazing on that hand, search party should be sent over the area it was found haha:lol:


----------



## yommy (May 7, 2013)

yeah right released into his breeding project. lol

Stunning animals, hobby needs something new


----------



## Justdragons (May 7, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> God I hope not



I have a 160ltr tub at home that would be about 1mtr x 700 x 700 give or take.. big enough for yearling morelia no worries.. im just sort of asking whats an appropriate size for one.. keep in mind i keep my pygmy stimi in a 900 x 600 x 600 viv... over kill much lol.


----------



## Xeaal (May 7, 2013)

Well depending what State you're in the laws have changed recently so that there is a required size to keep any snake in. Personally I just think it's good to have them in something they can at least stretch out in and move their muscles a bit. Antaresia's seem a lot more inquisitive and seem to enjoy exploring more than the arboreal species so a bit of floor space is good.


----------



## Justdragons (May 7, 2013)

Yeah i was thinking of those under bed storage tubs.. I might see if i can find something with a floor space of about 1m to 1.2 m long and .6m to .8 m wide or something?? so they can full stretch out if the choose.


----------



## Zipidee (May 14, 2013)

I know I've put up a few pics of my Stimmy on this thread, but he's just come out for a little bask this afternoon, and he posed so nicely, that I had to upload another one. So pleased with how he looks, given he hasn't fed since March!


----------



## B_STATS (May 14, 2013)

View attachment 289780



My Childrens having a meal


----------



## Vixen (May 25, 2013)

My newest additions - a pair of Platinum Macs. So excited to have these guys, i've been waiting nearly 5 years to get my hands on some but it was well worth it! 

The male is below, female is in shed but will show a photo of her asap.


----------



## smithson (May 25, 2013)

WoW that's sex with no legs !


----------



## Wing_Nut (May 26, 2013)

Munda Station stimsoni


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 26, 2013)

Anyone got a pic of there blonde macs “yellow spots“?

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No-two (Jun 3, 2013)

Not the best pic. Seems the iPhone was better than this new phone.


----------



## Melzey (Jun 3, 2013)

Vixen said:


> My newest additions - a pair of Platinum Macs. So excited to have these guys, i've been waiting nearly 5 years to get my hands on some but it was well worth it!
> 
> The male is below, female is in shed but will show a photo of her asap.



Wow!


----------



## the_brad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice macs no-two, are they line bred blonds or is there some platinum in there?


----------



## No-two (Jun 3, 2013)

the_brad said:


> Nice macs no-two, are they line bred blonds or is there some platinum in there?



Line bred from John Comino. They're very pretty snakes.


----------



## the_brad (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Vixen (Jun 9, 2013)

They've now both shed - so finally got a nice photo of them together out under natural lighting. ~


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 11, 2013)

Shes nothing special next to Vixens platniums but my little sweetie Isis. Sorry for the bad pic taken from my phone and dont do her justice.






Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vixen (Jun 11, 2013)

All snakes are special! ( especially Macs, I think I have a soft spot for them :lol: )

Lovely girl though, I like her name too ~


----------



## gozz (Jun 12, 2013)

Little one


----------



## yommy (Jun 12, 2013)

They are an incredible morph in the flesh Gozz, so jealous. 
I'd get back into Antaresia for a pair of these


----------



## bredli (Jun 12, 2013)

perthensis


----------



## Xeaal (Jun 12, 2013)

bredli said:


> perthensis



Oh my gosh they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Will they be for sale, by any remote chance?


----------



## bredli (Jun 12, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Oh my gosh they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Will they be for sale, by any remote chance?



no sorry, they are my future breeders


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 12, 2013)

Bredli- that last one is stunning but they are all lovely you lucky devil

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacorin (Jun 12, 2013)

View attachment 291191
View attachment 291192
View attachment 291193
my 4yr old Broome Stimmie girl, Kalindi


----------



## Vixen (Jun 13, 2013)

WA Pinstripe pair. Seen a few lock-ups already, so fingers crossed for this season.

Will be the first time i've bred these two, so looking forward to seeing what they can produce.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 13, 2013)

Sebastian somehow sleeping on top of his little fake plant until I flashed him with a surprise photo 
View attachment 291208


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Xeaal (Jul 1, 2013)

This is my DeGrey Station Stimson - her name is Ember and she is just gorgeous!


----------



## Lachesis (Jul 1, 2013)

Pilbara stimmies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutch (Jul 2, 2013)

*quorn stimmies*



Quorn stimmies


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 2, 2013)

My wheatie


----------



## sharky (Jul 8, 2013)

Spotted Female


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 20, 2013)

My new little blonde spotted


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 20, 2013)

*Stimmie*

Don't have a decent picture of my Daughters recently adopted 6 month old Stimson so here a picture of it's Mum and Dad..lol


----------



## lithopian (Jul 23, 2013)

cool adults there SnakesGrandad! Nice colours on them


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 23, 2013)

Tennant Creek stimmy's anyone? Adult pic's.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 23, 2013)

Vixen said:


> WA Pinstripe pair. Seen a few lock-ups already, so fingers crossed for this season.
> 
> Will be the first time i've bred these two, so looking forward to seeing what they can produce.



They look just like RSPs, pretty interesting and cool snakes.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 24, 2013)

#3




#11


----------



## congo_python (Jul 24, 2013)

My Blonde Pair still mating this season and the females looking the goods upside down a few times lately, when I open her cage.
Pic's of them mating today after being disturbed.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jul 25, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did a double take when I saw these pics, I use the same hides, paper and have a heap of hatchling wheat belts that look very similar :lol:


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 25, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Did a double take when I saw these pics, I use the same hides, paper and have a heap of hatchling wheat belts that look very similar :lol:



A picture of functional simplicity... great minds must think alike


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 26, 2013)

A pale RP mac.




A Pin-Striped mac..


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jul 26, 2013)

The pins must be pretty big your way John. Looks like a striped blonde to me. Pin stripe is a bit of a stretch IMO.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 26, 2013)

How about now mate..?


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry that probably came across wrong. I think they are stunning animals. I just personally wouldn't call them pin stripes. Stripe to body size ratio is about the same as striped Darwin's and they're called stripes not pin stripes. To me the stripes would have to be narrower before I referred to them as pin stripes. They are spectacular animals and yours so you can call them whatever you like.


----------



## lithopian (Jul 26, 2013)

The pair of stimmies that vixen posted (someone reposted it above) are "pin stripes". I agree with reptileaddiction though... onimocnhoj- your macs are stunning and that stripe along its spine is absolutely amazing!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I am not interested in debating the name I have used for these animals nor the size of pins in QLD. I have produced striped macs before, but the hatchlings from this line are different and do seem 'pin-striped' when they emerge. Please remember that this is a term that began nearly ten years ago referring to this genetic trait. It was simply a name that was used to separate these macs from other striped mac projects. I could have come up with something much more creative. 

Remember that granite childrens/carpets aren't actually made of stone and ghost childrens aren't spirits of former snakes.. 

It is simply a name that I believe is close to the mark when it comes to describing the morph. Time will tell.

Cheers.


----------



## jaspy (Jul 26, 2013)

View attachment 293846
View attachment 293847
View attachment 293848

this is my beautiful 18 mth old spotted python


----------



## redline (Jul 26, 2013)

Pics don't work


----------



## No-two (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a pretty standard striped mac. I don't see pin-stiriped being a bad way to describe those ones John has posed.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 26, 2013)

My impression of pin stripes is very thin vertical striping not one horizontal back stripe...???... John... As usual very nice ... Thanks Pete


----------



## No-two (Jul 26, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> My impression of pin stripes is very thin vertical striping not one horizontal back stripe...???... John... As usual very nice ... Thanks Pete



Thats in relation to stimsoni. When have you ever seen a maculosus with vertical striping? Pin-stripe is a perfectly suitable way of describing a stripe regardless of the direction it is going.


----------



## the_brad (Jul 27, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> How about now mate..?
> 
> View attachment 293832



That is a awsome Mac!!!! I want it!


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 27, 2013)

No-two said:


> Thats in relation to stimsoni. When have you ever seen a maculosus with vertical striping? Pin-stripe is a perfectly suitable way of describing a stripe regardless of the direction it is going.



Very correct... Tho I'm sure most people would say that mac is a rp stripe?.... So my darwins must be pin stripes ?


----------



## Xeaal (Jul 27, 2013)

This is Scythe


----------



## No-two (Jul 27, 2013)

You can call your darwins whatever you like. Just like John can call those maccies whatever he wants. Pinstripe is a fairly accurate description.


----------



## RedFox (Jul 27, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> How about now mate..?
> 
> View attachment 293832



Who cares what it is? It's gorgeous and I'm sure most of us would happily own it, myself included. Very nice onimocnhoj. You make me incredibly jealous with your amazing animals.


----------



## bluewater (Jul 27, 2013)

What a load of BS this bickering is.
LOVE your pins John


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 27, 2013)

I said ... My impression off.... And got a rude answer??? Jeeez no wonder all the old regulars on this forum don't post anymore.... I also stated how I liked them but someone took it on them selves to stick there nose in when there was no need... I was only inclining... As for the others that have jumped on the band waggon GFY


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 28, 2013)

I appreciate the positive comments from some members. Particularly those who have been very patiently watching this project for years now. It makes me enjoy sharing the progress on a forum such as this.

The criticism is always going to emerge from somewhere, but over a name? A name that isn't wildly exciting? That is disappointing, especially when every member here enjoys seeing new advancements in morphs, genetic inheritability and pretty snakes.

Pointless comments regarding where or when a stripe is "pin-like" should remain in one's diary as it will not influence my choice of words. These posts are actually the ones that make me not want to contribute, most notably "GFY".

Stop the mass debating!

On with the show..


----------



## Vixen (Jul 28, 2013)

I think they're stunning John, would love to have a few of them in my collection! 


Here's three of my Ants from yesterday afternoon, having so much fun playing around with the new DSLR and lense.


----------



## lithopian (Aug 1, 2013)

omg vixen...that wheatie.... omg.


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 1, 2013)

So my gf sent this to me.. I think it looks like a mac. However has the orange pop of a collett. I think its northern sa but not heaps sure of location.. still cool snakey.


Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Aug 1, 2013)

^That Mac surely has a beautiful orange tinge to it! Beautiful, never seen one like it


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 1, 2013)

John, web forums, like this one, are a place for discussion. As I said in my previous post you can call them whatever you like. I'd doesn't mean I agree, and I am free to voice my opinion on here. Not everyone is going to agree with you. This is the case on web forums or in real life. I think you have some amazing animals, but if all you are here for is to brag about your animals and expect everyone to give you nothing but positive comments and agree with everything you type, to make you feel better about yourself, maybe the Internet is not the place for you. I'm not on these websites to only give negative comments. I'm here to learn, have some discussions and see some beautiful animals. I like to complement people where I think it's due. But if I think if I think something is mislabeled I will say so. Many people have disagreed with labels I have given my animals. That is their right. In the past I have chose to either take it on board, discuss it or ignore it. You have the same choices. Happy to discuss in PM's if you'd prefer not to discuss it in this thread.


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 1, 2013)

bredli said:


> perthensis



Wow very nice! I hope you share more pics of these.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 1, 2013)

Reptileaddiction,

You yourself could have easily sent me this post in a PM. I am done "bragging" about these macs, but thank you for the tips on forums and real life


----------



## sharky (Aug 1, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Reptileaddiction,
> 
> .... I am done "bragging" about these macs....



 Now you're just being selfish, keeping all of the gorgeous photos of the stunning animals all to yourself. Shame on you! 

*cough*more pics *cough-cough*


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 6, 2013)

# 11




#3




Cheers


----------



## kwaka (Aug 10, 2013)

Elliott had not eaten since early May...better part of 3 months, despite all conditions being perfect. He finally got hungry last week and took a fuzzy, and a week later....anothery!! Yay  Sorry I can't upload the picture I took, am still trying!!!


----------



## The_Geeza (Aug 10, 2013)

Not eaten since Feb and when in Horney mode pretends to be Satan...took his first feed...and as usual he only likes day old chicks.







:evil:


----------



## No-two (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## No-two (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 13, 2013)

Love that first one Hayden. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 17, 2013)

Pair of Tennant Creek Stimson's Python's from T+ lines....


----------



## No-two (Aug 17, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Pair of Tennant Creek Stimson's Python's from T+ lines....



What? T+ are childreni.


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 17, 2013)

The breeder has produced T+ Stimmy's from his line.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 17, 2013)

Trin having some dinner and ozzy drinking/sun


----------



## lithopian (Aug 19, 2013)

nice stimmi Grogshla, cool pattern and colours


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 19, 2013)

lithopian said:


> nice stimmi Grogshla, cool pattern and colours



thanks mate I like the zig zag lightning bolt just beneath its head! Just like Harry Potter haha.


----------



## lithopian (Aug 19, 2013)

haha i had to go back to get another look - awesome. I hope you called it Harry


----------



## lithopian (Aug 19, 2013)

...maybe in secret and not in public. haha


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha I was going to but ended up being called Ozzy! Maybe its middle name can be Harry


----------



## mattG (Aug 22, 2013)

here's my Windorah & Wheatbelt pr


----------



## beardedragon (Aug 22, 2013)

*Pygmy Python*

A few photo's of my 6 month old pygmy python


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 22, 2013)

childrens


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful ants getting around these days everyone! 

Been a while since i shared, so here.. 





DSC_0624-2 by Billy Izzard, on Flickr





DSC_0673-2 by Billy Izzard, on Flickr




DSC_0689-2 by Billy Izzard, on Flickr


----------



## SnakeRanch (Aug 23, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> childrens



Stunning animal Rob, its about time people realised the beauty that can be achieved whilst keeping things pure.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks, yeah shes really nice in the flesh and produces a percentage of even better looking young. She gets a really green hue over the warmer months, stunning.
Yes pure animals are the way to go imo. It seems alot of people have lost sight of what herps are all about, and instead breed worthless monglel rubbish these days which do little for the hobby except contaminate it with animals that people havnt got a clue of what they really have.


----------



## No-two (Aug 23, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> Yes pure animals are the way to go imo. It seems alot of people have lost sight of what herps are all about, and instead breed worthless monglel rubbish these days which do little for the hobby except contaminate it with animals that people havnt got a clue of what they really have.



She is a stunning snake. I thought having the latest and greatest import is what defines you as a good keeper, no? Surely your abilities at keeping and breeding challenging species means nothing in comparison to the latest head spinner, hybrid, imported morphs. Don't you just need one or two of these morphs before you can call yourself an expert, make a logo, a snazzy business name and everyone looks up to you as a great breeder? Why would you bother with pure things when the fame and glory is in those mongrels. 

Here's a nice Katherine childreni to keep it on track.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 23, 2013)

hahahaha, not my cup of tea Id rather just stay being a nobody with out the mongrels, logos and fancy business name.
Lovely childrens you have there, it will mature into a keeper for sure.


----------



## yommy (Aug 23, 2013)

Rob you have the ugliest pure local collection i've seen... (tongue in cheek) 
Keep up the good work......


----------



## Xeaal (Aug 23, 2013)

No-two said:


> She is a stunning snake. I thought having the latest and greatest import is what defines you as a good keeper, no? Surely your abilities at keeping and breeding challenging species means nothing in comparison to the latest head spinner, hybrid, imported morphs. Don't you just need one or two of these morphs before you can call yourself an expert, make a logo, a snazzy business name and everyone looks up to you as a great breeder? Why would you bother with pure things when the fame and glory is in those mongrels.
> 
> Here's a nice Katherine childreni to keep it on track.



Couldn't agree more. All these snakes here are gorgeous, just the way nature created them. Sick to death of people play "God" and trying to hybridize and change everything with screwed up genetics. I am so praying that our beautiful Australian Antaresia stay pure and lovely, just as they are.


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 24, 2013)

Just shed, newspaper got changed straight after picture since it was feed day.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 24, 2013)

nice one man!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my female stimos. Both of them are having their preshed now so the pics are from a few months ago


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 25, 2013)

Chilling out in the sun for a little while.


----------



## kwaka (Aug 25, 2013)

Might have fixed the photo problem....with google chrome. This was Friday night, he shed Saturday night, tried to take him out for a cuddle and some socialisation exercise tonight (Sunday), but he was waaaay too excited by smells, so he smashed a fuzzy.

yay for warmer(ish) weather!


----------



## Jimie (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pics I have my two female macies gravity at moment so excited cant wait ones part blonde others a tri colour


----------



## Jimie (Aug 29, 2013)

Put pics up soon


----------



## stimsonpython101 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Jimie (Aug 31, 2013)

female maccie in first two pics gravid and very uncomfortable male in second pics ready to shead


----------



## Vixen (Sep 2, 2013)

One I took playing around with my new camera a few weeks ago ~

Animal is a Childreni (Scarff Caramel x Patternless)


----------



## Jimie (Sep 2, 2013)

found pic of my gravid female tri colour macci taken bout a month a go still waitin for eggs though


----------



## Octane (Sep 3, 2013)

*Not really freaky - just random shot of some stimsons that I bred*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Pic 1 - Wheatbelt
Pic 2 - Windora
Pic 3 - Cloncurry
Pic 4 - MacDonald Ranges
Pic 5 - Leigh Creek

The camera and skill of the operator need upgrading but still worth a notch on the post count.

Cheers Octane


----------



## Vixen (Sep 4, 2013)

Love the little leigh creek Octane!

Keepin' the thread going, here's an update of my platinum pair ~


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 4, 2013)

nice stuff vixen they look great


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 5, 2013)

Patternless childrens with 8 eggs.Both parents were born patternless out of the egg so hopefully the same with there young.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 5, 2013)

look good mate!!!


----------



## Jimie (Sep 5, 2013)

rely love them platinums vixen cant wait too get one myself


----------



## Jimie (Sep 5, 2013)

nice patternless good luck hope you get lots more


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 6, 2013)

does anyone have some pics of some ghost childrens


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 6, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Love the little leigh creek Octane!
> 
> Keepin' the thread going, here's an update of my platinum pair ~



I've never been a fan of Mac's but I think you just converted me! Stunning animals.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2013)

Getting a bit of sun today


----------



## Jimie (Sep 7, 2013)

my male all fresh and new finaly shead today


----------



## Shane73 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys great thread, awesome pics. Got my eye on a wheatbelt stimson for next year, would love to see some more pics of adult wheatbelts


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 12, 2013)

Lisa Stimson is a very plain looking animal, but she qualifies for the 'freak' title tonight because she has adopted the _Morelia_ pose for her evening of basking.


----------



## Xeaal (Sep 12, 2013)

*My new baby*

My new Pygmy Python. Been searching forever for a really Red one. I think he qualifies


----------



## c.wulli (Sep 15, 2013)

2 photos of my little guy.... almost 1 year old now.... hoping for him to get really big.  





God I love having a DSLR


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's my last yrs late starter and very fussy feeder now making up for lost time.....:shock:


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 17, 2013)

Sdaji said:


>



Hi all, I just thought I'd say that this pairing produced a fertile clutch of eggs, which is incubating  Both parents were patternless right out of the egg.


----------



## No-two (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Jimie (Sep 20, 2013)

wow that is one beautiful baby


----------



## Alchemy (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is my Latest python to the family.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 30, 2013)

Love it love it love it I wish my wife would let me have more it's awsome


----------



## Alchemy (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## stimigex (Oct 2, 2013)

A couple of boys


----------



## d-dutz (Oct 6, 2013)

*Choosing a snake for the enclosure I bought*

Hey guys I've just bought a second had enclosure (it is quite large picture included).
I've never owned a python before and I really like the stimsons but am curious as to how arboreal they are? The enclosure is quite tall and I would hate to get a python that doesn't take full advantage of the size of the enclosure. because of this I have been thinking maybe a bredli... However I think I'm still quite attached to the stimsons so hopping that they are more arboreal than what I have read thanks


----------



## gemnfert (Oct 6, 2013)

My Stimsons loves her tree. Although she does tend to avoid it while she's grumpy (shedding, hungry etc) - preferring her 'rock' at those times. When she's happy, she goes straight up her tree.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry for the bad photo, but thought this might be interesting for some people so snapped a quick shot. My Wheatbelt female is ovulating today ~

I thought she was a little further along than this as mating has been on and off since July-September, but no complaints here!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 10, 2013)

Little cutey :


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 19, 2013)

T+ children male


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 19, 2013)

Female T+ childrens






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Vixen (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful T's!


----------



## Camm8 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Xeaal (Nov 4, 2013)

My new striped Maculosa, courtesy of Amazing Amazon. Really happy with this little fellow


----------



## kwaka (Nov 4, 2013)

A nicer shot of Elliott, not moving around for once...


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 4, 2013)

lovely stuff fellaz


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 8, 2013)

My new perthensis pair. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 8, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Little cutey :



Beautiful., whats this guy?

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RileysGeckos (Nov 8, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Beautiful., whats this guy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


 I'm pretty sure is a platinum mac


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## No-two (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## champagne (Nov 15, 2013)

View attachment 300600


----------



## reptileaddiction (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice champagne. What do the parents look like?


----------



## champagne (Nov 15, 2013)

reptileaddiction said:


> Very nice champagne. What do the parents look like?



The dam is normal heavily marked blonde mac, the sire has a slight stripe down his back but nothing outstanding. This pair has bred 3 years and never produced anything reduced pattern before. There was 2 like this in the clutch, the rest were normal looking blondes.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 15, 2013)

my stimi jusy laid eggs, this is a first for us both. do i pluck her off and then clean her viv out to get rid of egg smell then feed her? anything else you guys would suggest?? And of course get the eggs in the incubator?


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 15, 2013)

That will be enough, i personally feed them a day or so later and a smaller then usual feed and then go back to normal, usually get a nice runny poop for the first one


----------



## champagne (Nov 16, 2013)

View attachment 300612
View attachment 300613


Here's a photo of the sire and dam that produced the rp mac

View attachment 300618
View attachment 300619
View attachment 300620
View attachment 300621



My new striped blonde mac project


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 16, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> my stimi jusy laid eggs, this is a first for us both. do i pluck her off and then clean her viv out to get rid of egg smell then feed her? anything else you guys would suggest?? And of course get the eggs in the incubator?




Once you have removed the eggs from her I would clean out her viv/tub, new substrate, fresh water and give her a quick bath. Then feed her a day or two after.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Nov 16, 2013)

Good stuff champagne. It is a nice clutch from that pairing.


----------



## champagne (Nov 16, 2013)

reptileaddiction said:


> Good stuff champagne. It is a nice clutch from that pairing.



the striped mac is from sxr and 100% unrelated to the rp mac


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## No-two (Nov 18, 2013)

Heres a pretty windorah I bred a few years ago.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 30, 2013)

After having a bit of a cruise through the forum i found 3 that sell the "Ghost Childreni" they are Panda111, Kel-Worley, and bulldogwoma, there are more but this 3 were the best i found with pics of hatchies, hope this helps a little PP,  .................................Ron


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 30, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> After having a bit of a cruise through the forum i found 3 that sell the "Ghost Childreni" they are Panda111, Kel-Worley, and bulldogwoma, there are more but this 3 were the best i found with pics of hatchies, hope this helps a little PP,  .................................Ron


Ok, thanks


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 8, 2013)

Sry last 1 in shed but usually very clean Cream


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Dec 8, 2013)

My cute little stimsons, Hebi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 8, 2013)

so cute!!


----------



## 5potted (Dec 9, 2013)

These three were the only ones to make it out of 11 from my tri coloured spotted pairing. Will be holding onto them for a few sheds to see how they develop then ones going to a friend and I have to decide whether I have the room for the other two


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 9, 2013)

gorgeous photos


----------



## stimigex (Dec 9, 2013)

O I wish I had such lovely little snakies


----------



## gozz (Dec 9, 2013)

Some hatchos


----------



## 5potted (Dec 9, 2013)

Bit of a photo day today. Just had this girl out and I'm in love with the colours that are developing


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 9, 2013)

Trying to take a decent photo of how chunky Weaver has become but it didn't work too well.

When I got him:




This evening:




Starting to get a little disconcerting when he squeezes my neck haha


----------



## swampie (Dec 13, 2013)

Another big healthy clutch of Windorah's.....26 in total..


----------



## gozz (Dec 13, 2013)

First one to shed


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know much about banded Pygmy pythons


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## zeke (Dec 18, 2013)

My windora stimie pair I got from swampie earlier this year


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 18, 2013)

I keep pygmy banded stimis, I have a few cooking too. what you want to know [MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION]


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 18, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> I keep pygmy banded stimis, I have a few cooking too. what you want to know @princessparrot


Idk. Just what kind of care they need,how common and easy to get hold of and stuff


----------



## MathersD (Dec 18, 2013)

MidsReps said:


>



Amazing colours 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 18, 2013)

Has it been decided if banded pygmys are another separate species?


----------



## RedFox (Dec 19, 2013)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION]. I don't keep them myself but care is the same as other stimis. Species are A.stimsoni. 

They are just a locale of Stimson like Georgetown, Katherine etc. Different locales have different features. Pygmy are just a smaller locale from FNQ.

Peter Birch, Snake Ranch and a few other commercial breeders sell them. And I think [MENTION=17510]Justdragons[/MENTION] is expecting some as well.


----------



## bdav70 (Dec 19, 2013)

such a beautiful healthy looking animal! how old?


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 19, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> such a beautiful healthy looking animal! how old?


Just turned 2... Showed all signs of being gravid but never dropped... Oh well next yr


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 19, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @princessparrot. I don't keep them myself but care is the same as other stimis. Species are A.stimsoni.
> 
> They are just a locale of Stimson like Georgetown, Katherine etc. Different locales have different features. Pygmy are just a smaller locale from FNQ.
> 
> Peter Birch, Snake Ranch and a few other commercial breeders sell them.


I am tempted to buy off peter for some reason.... 

I know they're currently a Stimson, just I've heard that banded pygmys may actually be a new species


----------



## RedFox (Dec 19, 2013)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] I haven't heard that. I suppose some DNA testing and study would have to be undertaken. 

I noticed some sites have them listed as Mossman locale. If they really are located in Mossman, which is very much Mac territory it is possibly they have being classified wrong. If they are located instead 20km or more west of Mossman than Stimson would make sense. 

I'm a bit confused now.  

Peter Birch would probably know a lot about that side of things.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah i saw that to on snakebytes. Peters facility is awesome. out of all my pythons my pygmy bandeds are my favourite closley followed by my perthensis. 

They are around but not overly common as for a long while people would argue if they existed or not or were a stunted stimi local. 

mine eat like crazy and have never struck at me. Im interested to see what the clutch comes out like and how hard they are to get feeding. 

I also like that they dont need a 1200 x 1200 x 900 vivarium.

- - - Updated - - -

the folks i got mine off insisted that they(my pair) are mossman valley local. I was told they only come from a 200km radius?


----------



## Lachesis (Dec 19, 2013)

I have bred Pygmy Bandeds the last few years as well,and they have a different head shape compared to other Antaresia in my opinion.There heads seem to be shorter looking compared to the others.I have some hatchies now and will be available soon.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like their more common than I thought


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 22, 2013)

This is my stock standard spotted python.


----------



## bredli (Dec 24, 2013)

Yearling perthensis, Both shed in the last couple of days.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 24, 2013)

lovely stuff!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr.James (Dec 24, 2013)

A.perthensis


----------



## MathersD (Jan 1, 2014)

Stunning , what else can be said !!!


----------



## bredli (Jan 1, 2014)

2yr old pygmy, just on 50cm SVL.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 12, 2014)

After many years of waiting I finally have some Pinstripe (stimsoni) hatchies!


----------



## Chicken (Jan 12, 2014)

One of my wheatbelt stimmys


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice stimmi James & great photo!



Here's some pygmys


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 13, 2014)

Pygmy banded stimis. Mossman local. My first surviving clutch ever. Proud as punch. How old till I can get the probed??


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats! You'd be better off having them popped within a day of two of hatching, I personally wouldn't probe any Ants until 12 months or more depending on size.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 13, 2014)

Vet job for popping? They hatched on friday night.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## princessparrot (Jan 13, 2014)

how are banded pygmy pythons care wise and stuff? I love them theyre just so cute but im not sure if I should bother


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a female as my first python. Only time she ever struck at me was taking her off the eggs. She has only ever missed one feed and she was in slough at the time. As hardy as a regular stimi just smaller. I likr to put her in my hoodie pocket when im doing my reptile chores. They love to eat. Only problems ive ever had is sometimes she has trouble with shedding. But I think thats on me not her.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 13, 2014)

Justdragons, Anteresia can be probed as hatchies with out any problems as long as you know what your doing, its quite easy really.
I dont probe any untill after they have shed from hatching thou.


----------



## jacevy (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a hatchie banded pygmy.
It did bite me 3 times when I got it out of the sack but since then it has been fine.
The thing eats like a champ.
I would have to say it is very shy compared to my woma hatchie. But thinking about the size comparison I don;t blame it.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 13, 2014)

I just love pygmy species.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jan 18, 2014)

As I am looking at getting either a banded Pygmy or a Pygmy python, I'd like to see them rather than buy online.
Is anyone going to the Castle Hill Reptile Expo this year selling the above?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 19, 2014)

First little Pinstripe shed today.


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Jan 19, 2014)

Vixen said:


> First little Pinstripe shed today.



What species/morph of snake is that? It is amazing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixen (Jan 19, 2014)

They're Pinstripe Stimsons - photo's of the parents should be in this thread somewhere.  They develop a lovely dark chocolate colouring and retain the pale 'pinstripes'.


----------



## DeSensi (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone I am new here and have read every page of this thread, there are some amazing snakes on here that's for sure, I thought I will upload some pictures of the Stimsons Python that I will be picking up this Tuesday it has a very minimalistic pattern on the top but has still retained some pattern on the side, I have not seen many like this and I really like the look. I will put some more pictures up once I pick the snake up on Tuesday 








Thanks Daniel


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Jan 20, 2014)

Vixen said:


> They're Pinstripe Stimsons - photo's of the parents should be in this thread somewhere.  They develop a lovely dark chocolate colouring and retain the pale 'pinstripes'.



Are they hard to find for sale? My boyfriend really wants one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixen (Jan 20, 2014)

They're around, but not really seen very often. I'll have a few males up for sale in about 8 weeks time.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 23, 2014)

Pilbara Pygmy Pythons settling in nicely.


----------



## asper (Jan 27, 2014)

granite maculosa photographed by scott eiper 




- - - Updated - - -

hi there not sure if i can post this here but im chasing some platinum macs if anyone could pm me and point me in the right direction id be much appreciative  thanks in advance


----------



## Jimie (Jan 27, 2014)

wahooooooooooooooo day 62 and my first spotted has piped about half hour ago now to wait for the other 8


----------



## Barrett (Jan 28, 2014)

Vixen said:


> First little Pinstripe shed today.



What a cracker! You are having all the luck this season.


----------



## Jimie (Jan 31, 2014)

All 9 of my spotted hatchies out of the eggs now,the biggest was 10 grams and the smallest was 6 grams, most showing some sort of striping down their spines but can't realy see on the pics, one looks real good though that'll be a hold back that's him/her in the sixth and last pics


----------



## kwaka (Feb 16, 2014)

Elliott at 14 months, shed last night. He was surprisingly unfazed by going back in his big cubby while we cleaned out his tank in it's new location.
View attachment 305677


----------



## Slothicorn (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's my little Stimmie, Ernie. Just shed a few days ago, so he's looking good now.

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 305855


----------



## stimsoni09 (Feb 20, 2014)

This is Furball had her since 2009 got her from pilbara pythons she was WC on Indee Station.
She so small because she goes up to 6 months without eating with temps fine and no stress. I'm hoping she will grow.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Feb 20, 2014)

Very proud to announce that I am now an Ant mum.
got myself a young A perthensis. She is absolutely gorgeous and has a brilliant feeding record.


----------



## Slothicorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Got some good shots of my little Stimson's hatchie, Ernie on the trampoline today. Hard to do when he won't stop coming towards you!


----------



## bdav70 (Mar 2, 2014)

Meet "Barney"- his full name is Barney Stimson which makes me laugh every time because of its likeness to the character from How I Met Your Mother (Barney Stinsen)... He's a wheaty baby hatched December 16th and I love him to bits already! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bredli (Mar 2, 2014)

this pygmy shed last night.

- - - Updated - - -

And a some what forgotten locale of stimsoni, Tennant Creek.


----------



## wilburs1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I really like the one with the smooth larger pattern very different mm mm. Nice pic lovely looking snake


----------



## Vixen (Mar 3, 2014)

A little Platinum, freshly shed a few days ago and looking stunning I think. 






- - - Updated - - -

And a little holdback Patternless - feisty little so and so!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 15, 2014)

This thread needs more posts people, come on! :lol: 

A little Pinstripe Stim after his second shed, cute little buggers! This one has thicker stripes than the others, but he caught my eye anyway so will be staying for a while longer.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 15, 2014)

He's gorgeous Vixen.


----------



## Fil_14 (Mar 15, 2014)

This is Chrissy. She celebrated her 1st birthday, on Christmas Day last year. Hence her name lol. 


Fil...


----------



## Jimie (Mar 15, 2014)

one of my hatchie spoptteds coming up for it's second shed love this little guy or girl so placid


----------



## No-two (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 16, 2014)

Ewwwwww


----------



## reptileaddiction (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice No-two.


----------



## Karnyge (Mar 17, 2014)

Picked this little guy up at SOFAR, very happy.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)

Only had these 2 together for 15 mins while I was doing clean outs....jeeeez he is keen


----------



## No-two (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Jimie (Mar 19, 2014)

this hatchie came from the same clutch as the one at the top of the page but as you can see it's quite different and to me looks like it has a pin strip down it's spine there are several others in the clutch rather similar it looks to be passed on by their mother as she has some but not as much as the hatchies


----------



## marcus0002 (Mar 25, 2014)

Heres an updated photo of my maccie


----------



## swampie (Mar 25, 2014)

A couple of average looking macs......


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 25, 2014)

swampie said:


> A couple of average looking macs......


Jeeeeez how many fingers????


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## No-two (Mar 25, 2014)

swampie said:


> A couple of average looking macs......



Are they this seasons hatchies? Stunning animals, they're so much better in the flesh as well.


----------



## swampie (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah Hayden, 2013 hatchies.....


----------



## zeke (Mar 26, 2014)

you just want more of my money dont you. i love those albinos !


----------



## swampie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Zeke, they won't be for sale but you are welcome to give me some of your money anyway.....


----------



## Sawowie (Mar 26, 2014)

My little wheatbelt girl


----------



## zeke (Mar 26, 2014)

Well then swampie stop teasing me with them hahaha. What money I'm waiting for pay day haha


----------



## Squasset (Mar 26, 2014)

*Banjo*



This is my childreni girl Banjo. I've had her for about two months. I think she's about 8 months old. She's an eating machine. The breeder I bought her off said she was a 'caramel' .. She seems like a standard childreni to me, can any one shed any light on what that means? 
Sorry they are sideways, don't know why that's happened. 
Regardless, she's a beautiful little thing.


----------



## bredli (Apr 7, 2014)

Variety Pack.


----------



## congo_python (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=709]bredli[/MENTION] Who did you get the Blonde Mac from ? and PS ur inbox is full.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 9, 2014)

Tri striped when together..


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 9, 2014)

Bloody rippers, John.


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 9, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> Tri striped when together..
> 
> View attachment 308407


Very nice I'd love one of these one day


----------



## vjungle (Apr 19, 2014)

A CLEAN, FEED AND THEN A PIC OR TWO. THE USUAL.






Not the best pictures but still looks nice.


----------



## McAuliffe87 (Apr 28, 2014)

It took over 15 minutes to find the head to start eating. She was actually trying to eat it sideways


Greg


----------



## swampie (Apr 29, 2014)

I like these two....the little orange guy was a slow starter but is powering along now..


----------



## JojoJ (Apr 29, 2014)

*Meet "Mac" who is actually a Stimsons*




Our first adventure into the world of snakes.
This is Mac-E-Roni, I think he is beautiful!
He's a SA wheatbelt just a bubba and so cute.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 29, 2014)

JojoJ said:


> View attachment 309236
> View attachment 309237
> 
> Our first adventure into the world of snakes.



Haha nice pick - that was the _exact _animal I was humming and harring about getting. :lol: Looks like you beat me to it.

Although not sure about the locality info that was provided, is SA Wheatbelt even an area?


----------



## JojoJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Vixen,
Sorry to beat you to him, but kinda not as he is so pretty! 
I'm new to all this so not quite sure, Ray is going to get back to me about it.
I just really wanted a stimmie that looked a little different and when I saw this 
guy i though, yup.... thats the one!

There seems to be a lot of knowledge on here, ANYONE WANT TO COMMENT???
Do SA wheatbelts exist and if not, what do you think of this lil fella?


----------



## stimigex (Apr 29, 2014)

No the Wheatbelt locality is one from Western Australia no where else


----------



## Vixen (Apr 29, 2014)

That's why I was confused, I emailed Roy aswell and got back a reply that made me even more confused - he seems intent that they are 'SA Wheatbelts' though.

I only wanted the critter as he was a nice animal though, not for the locality.


----------



## JojoJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe Roy got his W's and his S's mixed up 
I'll let you know what he gets back to me with.


----------



## stimigex (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry but the use of the term "Wheatbelt " was put to a line of Stimmies with impressive colour and pattern found only in the Wheat growing belt of Western Australia and is well recognised for that fact, For others to now claim this term for critters that are not found within this particular area is merely a marketing ploy. 

I am not taking away the attractiveness of the SA stimmi, It is quite a nice example but it will always be to a purist a SA not a Wheat.

Just my opinion! (having bred 100's of the genuine line over the years)


----------



## deebo (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice little childreni from last season.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 29, 2014)

Many Stimsons found from southern extreme and across the bottom of Australia share similarities in scalation eye coloration and even the typical trait of not having dramatic pigmentation age darkening.
Maybe this is what Roy really meant.


----------



## whiteshadow (Apr 30, 2014)

swampie said:


> I like these two....the little orange guy was a slow starter but is powering along now..



Due to little knowledge of snakes and reptiles. 
What type of snake is this one and what would be the price for a hatchie? I assume an albino

Can you get a platinum stimi & are they much different to a platinum Mac?

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## blakes (Apr 30, 2014)

Picked up this little Pygmy python a few weeks ago.
its my first snake and a cracker imo.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 30, 2014)

awesome little snake Blakes


----------



## Vixen (May 1, 2014)

So excited to have this new little T+ pair.  Have been wanting some for a few years so made the leap this season, a very big thanks to Fishhead.


----------



## No-two (May 1, 2014)

Very pretty Vixen. My pair from Fishhead are stunnig and have recently started copulating. Hopefully I get a nice clutch from them this season.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 1, 2014)

The amount of new paint jobs that have popped up in the last few years is amazing, Ant's are quickly becoming as diversely coloured as Carpets!


----------



## dempseys (May 5, 2014)

i just purchased a sa wheatbelt, hoping to be a parochial south aussie..what a shame..oh well, still a beautiful stimmy


----------



## whiteshadow (May 5, 2014)

dempseys said:


> i just purchased a sa wheatbelt, hoping to be a parochial south aussie..what a shame..oh well, still a beautiful stimmy



Flick us a picture of you new baby please 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitah (May 5, 2014)

Hoping I can get some wheatbelts and T+ childrenis, since I've had my 8 snakes for a couple of years (man the time flies!) I definitely prefer antaresia more with time (and my RHD womas  ) 

Need more photos of wheaties and T+


----------



## JojoJ (May 7, 2014)

he he another SA wheatbelt!


----------



## No-two (May 11, 2014)




----------



## avonexotics (May 12, 2014)

My first - I'm in the uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 31, 2014)

A few crappy pics from my phone catching a bit of action, fingers crossed for some good clutches from this ALBINO male.........


----------



## keeniemeenie (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow nice snakes. Here's a couple of my wheat belts had them for nearly 10 years now still no egg's View attachment 310382


----------



## Kurtis (Jun 5, 2014)

Is that a marble notwo?


----------



## FAY (Jun 6, 2014)

One of this years hatchies T+


----------



## Maddo (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Billy91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy91 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is my stimmie I absolutely love him. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.b (Jun 13, 2014)

This is my first ever snake. I think he is lovely.


----------



## Blazed (Jun 15, 2014)

No-two said:


>



What is that??


----------



## Vixen (Jun 15, 2014)

It's a Marble childreni, a relatively new morph available.


----------



## Blazed (Jun 15, 2014)

Vixen said:


> It's a Marble childreni, a relatively new morph available.


Did you just hear me hyper ventilate? ... are they not quite proven and just popping up?


----------



## Vixen (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes they've already been proven out, I think it's a recessive trait similar to Albinos. 

Definitely on my want list for next season!


----------



## Blazed (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anyone know a ball park price they'd go for? Obviously need to save my pennies hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gozz (Jun 17, 2014)

Between 4 and 5 k


----------



## champagne (Jun 17, 2014)

Pair of Marbles $7,500
Single Male Marble $4,500
Single Female Marble $3,500
Male Marble + Female Het $6,000
Female Marble + Male Het $5,000
Pair of 100% Hets $4,000 

2 seasons and the prices will drop when larger numbers hit the market


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 17, 2014)

more positive signs for this season.........haven't been able to catch the alb mating with the female het yet though.........


----------



## jakethomas (Jun 20, 2014)

How much of a drop do you think there will be? You would think a marble would still be atleast 2k in 2 seasons.



champagne said:


> Pair of Marbles $7,500
> Single Male Marble $4,500
> Single Female Marble $3,500
> Male Marble + Female Het $6,000
> ...


----------



## champagne (Jun 21, 2014)

jakethomas said:


> How much of a drop do you think there will be? You would think a marble would still be atleast 2k in 2 seasons.



How long's a piece of string?


----------



## zeke (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Jimie (Jul 1, 2014)

These are my spotteds born on the 28th of Jan this year all from the same clutch love these guys and girls so good natured never bitten,I love the striping down the spine of most of the hatchies, unfortunately you can't see how lightly colored they are in the pic as they are realy light and unfortunately you can't see the last one in the row of pics pattern as it's in shed mode it's quite a looker, all up there where 9 in the clutch but 2 have found new homes thank goodness there starting to eat me out of house and home the little pigs.


----------



## Toad (Jul 1, 2014)

Albino male and 100% Het for Albino female.


----------



## Jimie (Jul 1, 2014)

one day my dreams will come true and one day i'll have one too, very nice albino there toad hope they produce well for you


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is one of my baby Childrens. 
I couldn't resist a pic when she was in one of her "I'm gunna eat your finger"pose. 
Plus one of her having a swim, the day before a shed. 
This one's a little adventurer. 


Fil...


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Had to share this out of focus shot. This is my baby 'Beetlejuice' having a yawn. Just so happens that I was taking a few picks of him at the time.






Fil...


----------



## champagne (Jul 8, 2014)

Toad said:


> Albino male and 100% Het for Albino female.



Are you going to try the lower incubation temperatures?


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 26, 2014)

How much will the albino macs go for this season ? I've been waiting and saving up for one for ages. Have they reach the $1000 each yet ?


----------



## Vixen (Jul 26, 2014)

hnn17 said:


> How much will the albino macs go for this season ? I've been waiting and saving up for one for ages. Have they reach the $1000 each yet ?



You have a bit of waiting / saving to do yet :lol:


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 27, 2014)

no prob, my 1 grand will be sitting where it is earning interest until they do.

so how much did they went for last season ? and the estimate price range this year ? thanks


----------



## stimigex (Jul 27, 2014)

hnn17 said:


> no prob, my 1 grand will be sitting where it is earning interest until they do.
> 
> so how much did they went for last season ? and the estimate price range this year ? thanks



They are sparsely available and usually spoken for when they are! expect to pay approx. $7000-$7500 each for the albs which is same as last season!


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 27, 2014)

ok thanks for the info, might have to go the hets way then.


----------



## Blazed (Aug 5, 2014)

Poss het albino mac. He clearly loves me.


----------



## Blazed (Aug 5, 2014)

hnn17 said:


> ok thanks for the info, might have to go the hets way then.



I'm getting two 100% hets very soon.


----------



## No-two (Aug 5, 2014)

Miikamon said:


> I'm getting two 100% hets very soon.




Het for what? They don't look like maccies...


----------



## Blazed (Aug 5, 2014)

No-two said:


> Het for what? They don't look like maccies...



Thats cause they aren't lol. Het for marble.


----------



## swampie (Aug 5, 2014)

A couple of phone pics of a high yellow male and a high orange male alb mac......I gave up trying to get a decent pic of the orange boy, he wouldn't stay still after his feed, he looks a bit pale in the pics but he is the colour of a nice ripe orange....


----------



## champagne (Aug 5, 2014)

swampie said:


> A couple of phone pics of a high yellow male and a high orange male alb mac......I gave up trying to get a decent pic of the orange boy, he wouldn't stay still after his feed, he looks a bit pale in the pics but he is the colour of a nice ripe orange....



love the lavender in the background, need to outcross with a reduced pattern or even a platinum cross would look awesome.


----------



## swampie (Aug 5, 2014)

Personally I prefer stronger darker pattern outcross to create the high contrast, I think platinum outcross would be a waste of time for me, I have reduced pattern to near patternless alb macs here and they are pretty boring compared to the high contrast animals....


----------



## No-two (Aug 6, 2014)

Is this the kind of orange you're talking about Alan? @swapmie





And a Marble for good measure.


----------



## swampie (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah Hayden that's more like it and you've sort of captured the glossiness as well, in the flesh they look like they've been dipped in high gloss resin.....very nice....have you weighed yours lately?
All mine are between 200-250 gram now so well on track to be big enough to breed next season....apparently they are poor feeders and breeders....mine must have missed the memo 

I hope I hatch out some more oranges this year, they really are stunning....

Marbled's looking good too mate.....


----------



## No-two (Aug 6, 2014)

I have but they're probably about 50-60grams. I have not been feeding them much as I've got other projects that I've been working on as well. I should start though and I'm sure they'll get big enough. I've seen them grow very fast. I really like the orange. By far my favourite.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 6, 2014)

Wish we could have these in WA, oh we'll, I am breeding my Tri colour wheatbelts and I am breeding pin stripes from the wheatbelt which are tri colour as well. see how they turn out this year.


----------



## Dexter_84 (Aug 8, 2014)

No-two said:


> Is this the kind of orange you're talking about Alan? @swapmie


 
Wow!! Are they many of these getting around? If so How many Clams?


----------



## Blocka89 (Aug 8, 2014)

About $7000 clams I'm guessing your dexter from qldaf / Ben


----------



## Dexter_84 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dang!!! Yeah thats me


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow I love these snakes.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 14, 2014)

Few wild caught wheat belt I'm about to move.


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey, I just need abit of advice. I got a new little baby girl(children's python) and I'm just wondering with the enclosure setup should I try to make it kind of cave like with things to hang off or would just a normal ground dwelling species setup be fine and also with feeding she's currently eating pinkie mice but when she's bigger would I be better off feeding her large mice or small rats?


----------



## Wallo (Apr 30, 2015)

as these snakes come from Rocky outcrops and Savanah Woodlands of Nth Aust and being a ground dwelling species i would set up accordingly
With feeding it is really keepers option - i was feeding my Stimsoni pinkie mice but now he takes little rats


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok. Just I've read they like to hang around and from the roof in/near cave entrances to eat micro bats so I was just curious


----------



## Wallo (Apr 30, 2015)

you can give him/ her that option - wont hurt


----------



## swampie (May 9, 2015)

Love these guys...have seen plenty of mating from them already this year, alb to het, het to het, alb to pos het, alb to alb, it's all happening.


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 9, 2015)

Pin-Striped Mac ?.............. Windorah Stimson



Elcho Island Children



Nice albinos No-Two and Swampie!


----------



## swampie (May 9, 2015)

You need to hook me up with some of those pinstripes John


----------



## Hippocandy (May 17, 2015)

*Snakes*


----------



## swampie (May 20, 2015)

A couple of alb macs doing what comes naturally at this time of year....

Please excuse the urine stain, it wasn't an appropriate time to clean it up...


----------



## princessparrot (May 22, 2015)

Would a 30-30-45cm cave like setup be ok for a children's python


----------



## Smurf (May 27, 2015)

Picked up this pair of Pygmy Stimmies last week. Lots of character, especially the lady


----------



## Pirateherpss (May 27, 2015)

What do you all think has the best colours/ patterns overall? Stimmys, childrens or spotteds??


----------



## Smurf (May 27, 2015)

I dig the variety of colours (locales) stimmies come in so they get my vote


----------



## BigWillieStyles (May 28, 2015)

Stimmies have such a variety of nice reds which makes them very attractive. But I also really like the patternless snakes - anthill pythons often appear as if they are patternless and have gorgeous copper colour.

Have you seen this video --> [video=youtube;XkKtKRdU9VQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkKtKRdU9VQ[/video]


----------



## Vixen (May 28, 2015)

Spotteds get my vote, if taking into consideration the morphs aswell.  Such an awesome snake in general.


----------



## Grogshla (May 28, 2015)

i like them all for different reasons. They are all beautiful


----------



## Pirateherpss (May 28, 2015)

View attachment 314810

I have been getting really interested in antaresias recently.. and have decided to get a pair of children's pythons to start a cool little breeding project. Now i know nothing about these guys, apart from recent research i have done, as i really never got into them. I put a picture above of the young childreni i will be getting tomorrow. The seller has it up for $300 (yellow children's python)..but I'm doing a swap for a pair of hatchie jungle jag sibs. I'm just wondering if it is a unique children's python. (you know nice colour and patterns, a fancy one so to speak haha) or is it just a normal children's with a nice light colouration? I am unsure of what they usually look like as i haven't really paid attention to antaresia species. (been focusing more on other pythons and monitors.)... I wish to raise this guy/girl, then later on spend a bit of money to buy a nice pair for it (ghost, caramel) ... something nice to pair up with.... I know a lot of sellers make up sh.t to get more money for reptiles they are trying to sell (claiming het hypo, hypo and all that jaz)... so just checking with all you antaresia freaks that know the difference between them all, Is this a nice yellow children's that is worth $300-$350? or just a light coloured one that someone stuck the word 'yellow' in front of to sell off.

sorry for sounding like a complete noob. its because i am one on antaresia.. i just need some advice because I'm just getting into these little dudes.. so if people could let me know what they think about this little guy that would be great! 

Thanks all  I'm excited to have this whole new interest with reptiles. Im keen to go far with antaresias 

- - - Updated - - -

I think the link didn't work.. hopefully you can see the picture here...

- - - Updated - - -



slacker said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for all the Antaresia lovers... so c'mon, show us your Antaresia! The weirder the better



Wow!! that one looks sick! looks just like my little olive python!


----------



## princessparrot (May 28, 2015)

My children's Python is having trouble shedding and I'm not sure what to do. I tried giving her bait of a soak today but that didn't do much. She has managed to get the skin off her head but is having trouble with the rest. This is her third day


----------



## Smurf (May 29, 2015)

Put her in a click clack with a couple cms of warm water, about same temp as her body temp, let her soak for about 20min. Then what I did for my young spotted was soak a hand towel with same temp water and handle her with that to assist it sliding off. Be patient and don't try to peel it yourself. Or instead of trying to handle with the towel once it's wet (and I mean wet, not just damp) scrunch it up a bit and put it and her back in the click clack without all the water and allow her to move through it herself. I've had this work for both stimmies and spotted as well as a young Darwin. Good luck


----------



## Peckoltia (May 29, 2015)

Just another quick one - my adult female stimsons python. Wildcaught female from the Gascoyne area. I've had her 7 years now. She was collected as what I would say a 'yearling' sort of size.


She is my barometer with feeding - she is always the first to shut down her feeding when the weather cools down. Excellent feeder in the warmer months.


----------



## Smurf (Jun 15, 2015)

She's beautiful Peckoltia. 

So general question about breeding, what do the breeders our there find their stimmies prefer in their nest/laying boxes? This will be my first year breeding antaresia and I'd love to give them the best chance possible. I currently have sphagnum moss and vermiculite on hand.... And tips would be appreciated


----------



## timatah (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's my yearling reduced pattern childreni. Picked him up this week. He's my first python and love him tons already.


----------

